# MDMA Superlabs with Pictures (Follow on from Posters to make you stop taking E)



## futura2012

This is a follow on from the Posters to make you stop taking E thread.

I got thinking about the poster with the toilet style clan lab which is clearly the extreme. I then looked at the picture Folley added of the very clean MDMA synth. Both interesting ideas.

I then went on a search to see if I could find out what a relatively large output MDMA large lab looks like. I found one based in Canada. Its not as dreadful as the lab in the government poster but its not exactly clean.

I have also added shots of what a Big Time Mexican Meth Super Lab Looks like. 

I also added a pic of Clandestine Sassafras Extraction this also looks pretty full on. There is also a video about it

http://current.com/shows/vanguard/9...ry-in-the-rainforest-scenes-from-vanguard.htm

As a user does this bother anyone to see these real conditions of what a clan lab looks like?

The dirt?
The risk of impurity?
The risk of contaminant?


*NSFW*: 










Ecstasy Lab 1 ^^ (Main Reaction Vessel & Vacuum Pump behind)






Ecstasy Lab 2 ^^ (Mixing Pot)






Ecstasy Lab 3 ^^ (Giant Seperation Funnel)






Ecstasy Lab 4 ^^ (Modified Beer Barrel for HCL Gassing)






Ecstasy Lab 5 ^^ (Filler, Binder, Colour Dye Mixing)






Ecstasy Lab 6 ^^ (Industrial Tablet Press)






Ecstasy Lab 7 ^^ (Industrial Tablet Press 2)






Ecstasy Lab 8 ^^ (And I take the blue pill)






Ecstasy Lab 9 ^^ (Finished Product likely 1kG deals)






Sassafras Bark Extraction ^^ (Cambodian Rain Forest the beginning..)






Mexican Superlab 1 ^^ (Barrels of Finished Product)






Mexican Superlab 2 ^^ (Big Time Condensors & Lab Equipment)





Aussie MDMA Super Lab 300 Litre Reaction Seperation Vessels with 1000 Litre 
IBC Storage Tanks





Aussie MDMA Super Lab Main Reaction Vessel





1000 Litre Modified IBC Container to receive reaction contents





Modified 50 Litre Beer barrel with custom built condensor. Beer barrels 
and gas cylinders are a common choice for the clandestine chemist as 
they can withstand high pressure.





Receiver flask (receiving from condensor). 





Close up of receiver flask. Second pipe leading away from the 
condensor is a vacuum pipe.





Electric blanket beneath a sheet of polythene to dry out the MDMA powder. 
Some suggest brown powder has a better buzz.





Narcs sweeping up the MDMA. The crystal is then bagged up, weighed
and used for evidence.





Tableting Room.





Various tablet dyes for a variety of shapes and designs.





The Aussie Superlab owner now in the slammer for 16 years. 





The Swedish Socialite Girfriend of the Lab Owner. Who loved $$ as was
prepared to kill for it.



 

*Video of Superlab

http://www.putlocker.com/file/82A82CAC8830C532#*


----------



## yanker

This is fucking awesome. Thanks for the pics. And if those labs are pumping out pure ecstasy tablets then it clean enough for me. Can u imagine how much wasted product there is while pressing the pills with all the dust and shit that gets all over? I'd be happy just scooping up the residue around the lab lol. I'd thumbs up this thread if I could. Unfortunately this thread may get closed for the simple fact it has to do w production but I for one loved it.


----------



## Hops

party over there..


----------



## futura2012

Hello yanker

Cheers for your positive words. I think we might be okay as we are not discussing synth processes. Maybe if I lose the descriptions it might help?

This is HR as it is discussing impurities and contaminants.

So out of interest are you put off taking E because of impuritie risk, dirty lab etc? 

That was my idea for the thread it helps people realise where an E comes from and then helps inform users.

Happy to hear Mods opinion on this point.


----------



## yanker

I'm not put off. If my pill test clean for mdma I don't care if it comes out of Obama's asshole its clean enough for me!!


----------



## tzeentch

Awesome thread!!!  Very interesting stuff.


----------



## ilovecrystal

I love this  the last one reminds be of BB to  awesome, only started watching it up to s4!

Dirty labs!! no no!! Even if it does produce clean MDMA. I don't want the manufacturers to get hurt


----------



## futura2012

Is this an argument for legalising MDMA and avoiding setups like the ones shown above?

Due to the illegality of one of these labs efficiency is the key. As a result cleaning is a very low priority.



> I love this the last one reminds be of Breaking Bad to awesome, only started watching it up to s4!



Breaking Bad is a "Must See" for anyone involved in the drug world. 

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/breaking_bad/

Series 1 is a must see if you watch none of the other series


----------



## pokepoke420

While I am for the legalization of products such as these, I don't believe this planet has the resources to supply everyone. Survival of the fittest, and the fit ones are the people wanting to educate themselves, invest in test kits etc. Its unfortunate, I don't want my fellow human brother or sister harming themselves with impurities like CATTLE DEWORMERS PMMA etc. There SHOULD be programs for people to educate themselves if they DO take them. Instead of saying NO, we should tell people that if you do this be safe with it. Why is there none of that? Is there any of that in schools? It's still better than people killing themselves or being permanently harmed because of a bad decision. You know, we all make bad decisions.  The government should intervene and make sure those certain bad decisions don't wreck our entire lives. Even government officials cops and our peers make poor choices sometimes.


----------



## Butterwood

yanker said:


> I'm not put off. If my pill test clean for mdma I don't care if it comes out of Obama's asshole its clean enough for me!!



lmfaoooo hahah damn right :D


----------



## n2n

futura2012 said:


> Is this an argument for legalising MDMA and avoiding setups like the ones shown above?
> 
> Due to the illegality of one of these labs efficiency is the key. As a result cleaning is a very low priority.
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Bad is a "Must See" for anyone involved in the drug world.
> 
> http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/breaking_bad/
> 
> Series 1 is a must see if you watch none of the other series



When I was in Amsterdam last summer, locals told me that there was a push to declassify MDMA from Hard Drug to a Soft Drug like Marijuana. New research proved that it is not as bad as once thought but. Since the rest of the world frowned upon its method of manufacturing the push was eventually stomped.


----------



## futura2012

> When I was in Amsterdam last summer, locals told me that there was a push to declassify MDMA from Hard Drug to a Soft Drug like Marijuana. New research proved that it is not as bad as once thought but. Since the rest of the world frowned upon its method of manufacturing the push was eventually stomped.



Interesting you say that. Uk might be going the same way. There is a show on Channel 4 some time this month debating this very thing.

Personally I dont agree with this I think MDMA should remain class A or be legal. If it is class A it protects some people from its potetial dangers. If it is class B you are sending a message dont worrey its not that bad. Making it class B would cause serious abuse potential.

If it were legal you could utilise the tax from it for R&D, help for sufferers and true HR. MDMAs risks are drastically lowered with good HR practices. Without these practices as I know only too well myself this drug can be very harming.


----------



## pokepoke420

If viewed as a soft drug such as marijuana abuse would take place and we would have a lot of sick people. The only reason I would even suggest legalization (in moderation) is so people aren't eating mothballs.


----------



## snafu

Cleaning a superlab is no easy task. You risk discreteness every time you cook and every time you clean. As for the toilet bowl government picture, that was probably an idiot that didn't know what he was doing and got caught.. Battery acid, drain cleaner and hair bleach, wow. I mean sodium hydroxide (lye), which is the main ingredient in some drain cleaners, is used for certain steps in some syntheses, but it's not used in large amounts relative to most of the other chemicals needed.


----------



## futura2012

The great thing about that government poster is Lye NaOH Sodium Hydroxide (as you point out snafu) is used in soap products all the time. 

I guess in the same context you could argue you are rubbing your skin with "drain cleaner" on a daily basis.

Arm a kid with google and very quickly the "hype" is revealed.


----------



## Folley

snafu said:


> Cleaning a superlab is no easy task. You risk discreteness every time you cook and every time you clean. As for the toilet bowl government picture, that was probably an idiot that didn't know what he was doing and got caught.. Battery acid, drain cleaner and hair bleach, wow. I mean sodium hydroxide (lye), which is the main ingredient in some drain cleaners, is used for certain steps in some syntheses, but it's not used in large amounts relative to most of the other chemicals needed.



Not to mention, sassafras oil/safrole is a fucking dirty as hell. Well, not exactly DIRTy (non-purified sassy oil is though..), but safrole is a sticky, smelly, hard to handle mess. It leeches on to everything it touches, if you put some safrole on a table it will not only stain the table brown, but that table is probably going to smell like some nice MDMA or a candy store for the rest of it's life.


I remember a story where a pot containing safrole burst in some laboratory in a college or something of the sort. Apparently 20 years later, the smell is still so strong some people can't go in there.



So naw, I'm not worried at all where my Triforces and Rockstars are coming from lol... not to mention any COMPETENT lab would never take a photo of their operation. My guess is that even the picture with 20,000+ pills in it is from a rather small time lab, compared to the _SUPER_ labs, that is.



Like, take a look at all those barrels the Mexicans found full of crystal MDMA... one of those barrels could probably press a million or more pills, easily. Any good sized press can make 5-10000 pills a day, but a SUPER LAB could probably make 10,000 - 100,000 with just as much ease 


And you're probably thinking, oh shit, that's a LOT of pills... but if you think about how many millions of people all over the world want ecstasy and that most take 2-20 a night... well, it's not that hard to find someone interested.


----------



## scureto1

Drain cleaner =  sodium hydroxide
Battery acid = sulfuric acid
Hair Bleach = hydrogen peroxide

Scary!  Also, when they're trying to make drugs sound scary, they never differentiate between reagents that are used along the way and what is actually still IN the product when it is done.  Saying that drain cleaner, battery acid, and hair bleach go into making MDMA is like saying that hot dogs cooked on a gas grill are "made out of propane!"


----------



## PinK~cloud

Brilliant analogy scureto, made me laugh


----------



## futura2012

> And I decided to use it anyway. I mean, I approached it the same way I approached eating at McDonald's: I don't like it, the conditions are almost universally filthy at all their restaurants, but I sometimes end up eating there anyway.



LMFAO ^^ that is funny :D. That is so true those places suck but they have this kind of spell over you.

One of the issues with E labs is a lot of the reactions by their very nature produce thick goo and toxic chemicals. Cleaning this stuff is a pain. Say if this lab was in the States if some one were to be caught with an operation of this scale the prison time would likely be 20 years+. I dont know what it would be in canada but likely not far off this.

i looked up a specification for a tablet press of a similiar type. The specification is 170,000 tablets per hour. The cost of the press is aprox £20,000 or $35,000

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RTP-41-Ta..._Equipment_Instruments_ET&hash=item41694a9804

What do you do? Do you clean or press on. 

No health inspection your time not locked up in jail is at a premium. Live life why you can. Fuck cleaning the reactional vessel and cook your ass off. Keep that tablet machine fed.

Its so interesting to see. Clearly they literally just dont bother cleaning its just go go go.

man 170,000 tabs an hour thats a shit load of pills. That display of pills is probably an hours worth of production!!

Say the lab worked a 10 hour day that would be a total of 1700000 or 1.7 million tablets per day.

On this level tabs are sold on the kilo. I think in UK 1kG of decent pills sells for approx ** Thats approx 10,000 pills at **

So the turnover for the lab in one day would be £1.50 x 1700000 tablets = ** converts to approx ** per day.

On this kind of volume maybe a lab like this does short production runs then lies low for a while.

I would have to look at yields to work out how much safrole, NaoH, DCM, Solvents etc would be required but one thing I can say from this exercise is thats a *Fuck load of money* for running a rather grubby looking lab.

This calculation is for the smaller superlab. Now the Mega Meth lab in Mexico I wouldnt even want to guess on the turnover of that baby. Assuming meth is ** per gram and there are just barrels of the stuff. No wonder the cartel bosses are Billionaires. 

i dont know what the conversion rate is for Safrol to product but as I undrstand it you need relatively small amount of safrol for a shit load of pills.

Looking at these figures its just crazy. Im almost tempted to cook myself :D


----------



## Newbierock

Enjoyed reading through this thread, the pictures are pretty interesting! 

I Was gonna quote loads of people and answer various questions that were asked - but i'm baked as hell and it's too much messin about so.

No, the condition of these labs doesn't put me off - Once the pills come out of that press I imagine they go straight into baggies and how often d'you hear of people getting food poisoning (or whatever you could get from that dirt) from taking e?


----------



## Docta.Jay

If they made it legal, the labs wouldnt look like that!


----------



## yanker

How could they possibly be selling the pills for ** each? I'm not doubting u I'm just amazed that it would be that cheap. U figure the pressesrs aren't the chemist so they have to buy the mdma from somewhere. How cheap can they possibly be buying the mdma if u figure some Dutch pills have 200mg in em at ** a pill there getting a gram for like ** and how can I get in contact w the person selling it so cheap? Haha


----------



## Folley

yanker said:


> How could they possibly be selling the pills for *=
> * each? I'm not doubting u I'm just amazed that it would be that cheap. U figure the pressesrs aren't the chemist so they have to buy the mdma from somewhere. How cheap can they possibly be buying the mdma if u figure some Dutch pills have 200mg in em at ** a pill there getting a gram for like ** and how can I get in contact w the person selling it so cheap? Haha




They can cost as little as ** to the presser lol... but think man, the pressers are probably selling these pills like 10,000-100,000 at a times.

You'll probably never see a pill going in bulk amounts for more than ** a piece, even the Dutch ones.


----------



## futura2012

> How could they possibly be selling the pills for ** each? I'm not doubting u I'm just amazed that it would be that cheap. U figure the pressesrs aren't the chemist so they have to buy the mdma from somewhere. How cheap can they possibly be buying the mdma if u figure some Dutch pills have 200mg in em at ** a pill there getting a gram for like ** and how can I get in contact w the person selling it so cheap? Haha



Hello yanker valid points. I had a brief look over my calculations again and realised I forgot to allow for the weight of the filler in the pills.

Assuming an average pill is 250mG then the price would be more like 1kG ** for 4000 pills. This would be more like ** per pill.

As to how accurate this is I dont know.

Anyway the point really is to illustrate with some pretty crude chemistry setup and fairly decent pill press you can be knocking out in excess of 170,000 pills per hour.

With the correct distribution network the returns are beyond belief. If you value your freedom of course!!

The lab above is from Canada. This particular lab is producing MDMA as well as manufacturing pills. Once the pill quantity hits this kind of industrial level number of pills becomes irrelevant and it is weight that is the valuation of choice. Clearly this is for reasons of practicality. It would be totally impractical to count out a 1kG of pills each time you do a deal on this scale.

Here is a video of an industrial sized pill press in action they cost approx £20,000 / $32,000 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX2-1U9yv04

The featured lab in the thread is relatively unusual compared to the more common practice of a "pill lab". This is just basically a mixing, drying and pressing facility. Very often built in kitchens and underground basements. The MDMA is smuggled to these labs via post or courier in fused crystal format. The crystal is weighed out, filler and binder is added, mixed dried and pressed.






This is infact meth but illustrates what a fused block of crystal looks like. This is often how MDMA is smuggled. You may have heard the term "Moon Rock" this is not a single giant MDMA crystal as street dealers might have you beleive but a fusing of smaller salt crystals. Fusing is achieved by bringing the crystals to their melting point and compressing into blocks.






Another method for MDMA smuggling is in MDMA Freebase (liquid) format. The liquid MDMA is dissolved in a polar solvent such as Xylene and smuggled in chemical barrels similiar to above. The freebase could be one in a thousand barrels and easily slips through the customs watchful eye. Once the freebase arrives in the relevant country it is converted to a salt and moved on.






Smaller scale tablet processing lab located in Australia. The shallow trays in front of the fan are the completed mixed product with drug/filler/dye/flouers and binder. Once dried adequately the mixture is poured into the pill press. There are various methods of producing these tablet mixes.






Two pill presses in tabletting lab.






Close up of Ecstasy tablet Press. Mixed product is fed into the funnel. 
The machine spins and spits out Ecstasy Tablets.
These tablet machines can produce approximately 6000 tablets per hour.
They cost approximately £1200 / $1920

How a green triangular Mitsibishi is mixed and made :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys0ihFluFKM&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> Assuming an average pill is 250mG then the price would be more like 1kG ** for 4000 pills. This would be more like ** per pill.



I used to get pills for cheaper than that, and I was about as far away from the presser/chemist as you can be lmao...


1000 pills can sell for between ** around here, depending on the quality. Pills are extremely cheap when your making the MDMA yourself.. that's why these people are making millions of dollars.


----------



## severely etarded

Those mexican superlabs look nice IMO. Cleanest most professional out of the ones shown. Makes me crave some dragonflies or KLM


----------



## andgy2777

The prices quoted in this thread are a little out for Europe - A kilo is roughly 3500 to 4000 pills which sell for roughly anywhere from 3 to 4k euro in the Netherlands


----------



## futura2012

Cheers andy would that be for defqons and the like all the super powerful pills or just the 100mG stuff?

heres the update cheers to andy:

1kG = 4000 pills
1kG = 
1 tablet = 
170,000 tablets per hour
1700000 tablets per day

1,700,000 euro - ** turnover per day

In one year it turns over ***

784 million, 312 thousand US dollars
assuming lab working 365 days per year.


Crazy!!

I assume the prices might be different for Canada. Likely more expensive.

Just out of interest how much is 1kg of MDMA crystal in holland? Does it come in 1kG bricks like in the pic?

The next thing would be to figure out the money output for the mexican lab.

I have more pics I will post update soon.


----------



## Folley

Shit NL pills are like 4 times the strength of the Native beans here, yet they still sell for ** a piece... imagine how much you're getting them for if you buy them by the hundreds of thousands... probably like ** a pill lol


Everyone doubles their money though, the presser sells them for ** the distributors sell and ship them all over the world them for 1.20 a piece, the suppliers sell to the street dealers for ** a pill (depending on which) and the dealers sell them for ** sometimes even getting ** from more desperate people.


Lots of money to be made for a Super Lab...


----------



## andgy2777

futura2012 said:


> Cheers andy would that be for defqons and the like all the super powerful pills or just the 100mG stuff?



Pretty much yeah, that reference is 12months old and it was in connection with orange jumbos


----------



## futura2012

> Lots of money to be made for a Super Lab...



Indeed there is. Nice of Andgy to chime in with the update.

I would assume pills in Canada would be more expensive but I have no source this is just a guess.

I hear there are a lot of labs there these days. How come in Canada and not USA. Do the cops and DEA there have their thumbs up their asses?

Maybe the penalties are less severe I dunno.


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

that  dirty ecstasy lab was found in Surrey, BC. Just fyi, Surrey is not really a great place to be, it's kind of the scapegoat of the GVA. A lot of gang violence, it has the "ghetto" rep....its not really dangerous or anything and its cleaned up a lot in the past decade but i still wouldn't buy my drugs from there haha.


----------



## futura2012

Seems like you have a lot of labs over there fakeplastictrees. Just out of interest do you know why this is?

Also do you know of any links with other super lab pics? drop a link and i will add them to the thread.

Seems everyone is not that bothered to see a dirty lab. I guess just relieved seeing something near USA that actualy resembles MDMA :D


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> I hear there are a lot of labs there these days. How come in Canada and not USA. Do the cops and DEA there have their thumbs up their asses?



Basically, just less restrictions on chemicals and less harsh laws in general. 


Also something to note is that the lab you showed us is probably not a "Super Lab" in any sense of the word... more likely is just a regular, small time press. Any operation that is using a single press, hand turned pill press certainly can't be called a SUPER lab lol


----------



## botfly

They don't look much better than the toilet lab tbh.


----------



## andgy2777

This might be of interest - capable of 100,000 tablets an hour
http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/ra...ver-ecstasy-lab/2007/02/01/1169919443186.html

They reckon they'd made 6 to 8 million tabs going by the evidence - now do your math!


----------



## futura2012

I dont know I am not sure what the definition of superlab is. I think its a certain amount of product per month.

170,000 pills a day isnt chicken feed by any means. 

The pill only lab I posted pics of at the bottom of page one looks more small time.

But the main feature I would say is pretty big. The press is worth about $30,000 I wouldnt call that mom and pop stuff.

I had a documentary somewhere that had a great E lab on there if I find it I will sanp some more shots.

If anyone has any sources for superlab pics please chime in and I will update the thread.






_A bag of ecstasy tablets shown after a raid in the Netherlands. 
Dutch police seized two machines each capable of turning out 100,000 
tablets an hour._

*Dutch police have uncovered the largest ecstasy manufacturing laboratory ever found in the Netherlands, the prosecutor's office in the city of Haarlem said.
*
Police found the lab during a raid on a shed in an industrial part of the city on Tuesday. They arrested four people.

Two machines capable of churning out more than 100,000 tablets an hour were found.

Police believe on the basis of the remains found on the premises that the factory had already made between six and eight million ecstasy tablets.

The operation was so large that dismantling it was expected to continue into tomorrow, a spokeswoman for the prosecutor's office said.

The area was cordoned off, as the chemicals used are potentially explosive.

The prosecutor's office spokeswoman said the lab appeared to be even larger than one found in November 2005.

That operation was said at the time to be the largest ever found in Europe.


----------



## andgy2777

8 million ecstacy pills at .4mg - 3.2 tonnes!


----------



## futura2012

> This might be of interest - capable of 100,000 tablets an hour
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/rai...919443186.html



They reckon they'd made 6 to 8 million tabs going by the evidence - now do your math! 

Cheers Andgy. Heres the figures

1kG = 4000 pills
1kG = 
1 tablet = 
200,000 tablets per hour

2,000,000 tablets per day (10 hr day)
2,000,000 euro per day - 

 Per year (365 days runing)

maybe we are being a bit optimistic assuming the ghetto canada lab can knock out 170,000 per hour. According to the spec one machine can do that.

I would be more convinced the dutch lab can do 200,000 per hour. Shame there arent more pics.


----------



## snafu

I just had to edit a lot of price discussion from this thread. LEO's still watch this site.


----------



## futura2012

> Something is wrong with this story. Are the police just trying to make themselves look effective, and not realizing their story doesn't make sense in the process?
> 
> The story says the lab produced 100,000 pills per hour. They estimate that they produced, in total, up to 8,000,000 pills. That would take only 80 hours. That means that this lab - which looks like it was a big operation, I see pallets and a forklift in the photo, and the report says that it is taking the authorities a couple days to dismantle the place - this lab was productive for a measly 80 hours. Really? If so, that is super bad luck for this super lab to get caught basically right after it was born.



Valid point. Also is a 200,000 tablet an hour setup that bigtime?

A single press costing £20,000 / $32,000 can knock out 170,000 per hour. 

Is this really the biggest ever in Europe?

Is the figure of 8 million correct?

I was working it out you need 100kG of MDMA to make 1 million pills (assuming 100mG dose)

For this quantity 800kG. 0.8 ton of MDMA.

When you look at it like this its quite a bit.

i dont know how much safrol would be needed to make this much?

Perhaps we are making a mistake assuming the tablet presses runs 10 hours per day.

Maybe they cook, then mix then press.

I guess this would make more sense as you could do it with one or two people keeping the risk of snitch down.

I guess another thing to consider is the bigger you are the harder you fall. Would you rather be caught in a lab making 4000 pills at a time or one making a million?

Also cooking, mixing pressing then lieing low for a while makes more sense. An ongoing operation would be much easier to observe and bust. All the chemical deliveries etc etc.

The whole business is very fascinating.

I wonder how many commercial clan MDMA labs there are in USA? I wonder if there are any MDMA labs in the UK? 

I reckon in UK we have meth labs now. I know we have had LSD labs before. Operation Julie being the most famous. I have never read about an MDMA lab in UK.

I might take a search and see what I can find..


----------



## severely etarded

futura2012 said:


> Would you rather be caught in a lab making 4000 pills at a time or one making a million?



Here in the US, the authorities would treat it absolutely no different. manufacturing/distribution is pretty much the same charge whether you make a little bit or a lot. I've heard of people being charged with running a meth lab for fucking shake&bake...  they don't give a damn whether you're making pounds or grams, manufacturing = manufacturing.


----------



## futura2012

Narcs dismantling the lab






Another reasonable amount of pills 

CALGARY — Well educated, yet feeling aimless and suffering from low self-esteem, Adam decided to pursue a clandestine career that would earn him hundreds of thousands of dollars. It would prove devastating to him and his family. Adam was an occasional ecstasy user and one day his friend suggested that he should try making it himself. “It sounded lucrative and exciting and at that point in my life I was lost,” said Adam.

His Calgary operation started small, but grew larger. As the money rolled in, he invested in better equipment. With better equipment, he made more money. Within three years, he was making hundreds of thousands of dollars making ecstasy pills and spent over $30,000 on professional lab equipment. “As I continued producing I found that I enjoyed the challenges associated with refining my process to attain maximal yields,” he said. “The money and lifestyle associated with what I was doing was a big contributing factor.”

Though he hid it from his family and all but a few close friends, he thinks becoming a producer helped him grow as a person. “Making (and using) ecstasy made me a more confident person. I suffered from a low self-esteem prior to getting involved. That is the single biggest thing I gained from doing what I was doing — confidence.”

It came crashing down on him when police busted the operation and Adam was sentenced to federal prison time for running what he calls a mid-level lab. Adam, who agreed to be interviewed if his real name was concealed, knows the ecstasy manufacturing trade like very few others in Calgary. He now works in a downtown office and has turned his life around.

With 10 deaths in southern Alberta, and another five in British Columbia, tied to ecstasy tainted with paramethoxymethamphetamine (PMMA) he gave the Calgary Herald his unique insights into the world of ecstasy labs. Between his experience and that of a large British Columbia lab discovered in 2008, the labs provide a first-hand glimpse into the illicit world where ecstasy is cooked. After following four shipments of solvents to the rural address in Richmond, B.C., Sgt. Dave Williams and his fellow Mounties suspected there could well be ecstasy at the four-hectare property on the banks of the Fraser River. But when the Mounties searched a house and barn even they were surprised by what they found in June 2008. There were two commercial pill presses, empty solvent drums, compressed gas cylinders, pales of waste, ventilation fans, a mix of commercial and household grade mixing equipment, cooking equipment and plenty of drugs. In all, 209 kilograms of ecstasy tablets, 127 kilograms of MDMA powder without colour and 62 kilograms of powder ready for the pill press were discovered. “By our calculations that extrapolates to about 2.7 million tablets,” said Williams, the lead investigator who took down the superlab.

There were also restricted and prohibited weapons and four improvised explosive devices. The environmental damage was also disturbing as the producers were pumping the waste made during the manufacturing process to a field. “At this site, we found basically a pipe and a pump that led to the back of the property and it was a huge wastefield where they were pumping the waste out and covering it over with a Bobcat,” said Williams.

As with most ecstasy pills, the tablets and powder did not just contain the active drug MDMA, but also filler. Drug cutting is commonplace and opens the opportunity to add other chemicals into the mix, as has been happening in Calgary and B.C. to deadly effect with the addition of PMMA. RCMP could not determine where all the pills produced in the Richmond lab went before the bust, but say tablets with similar markings and packaging as those produced in the Richmond lab were discovered as far away as San Francisco.

Five people were arrested and charged in what Williams recalls as being the second-largest ecstasy lab discovered in the country at the time. Only one person would do prison time. Richard Suzick was sentenced to two years and a day, while charges against the others were stayed. The case, one of the largest ever in the country, highlights one of the pressing concerns in the current health crisis of PMMA-tainted ecstasy. Investigators in British Columbia and Alberta are now working to find the source of the ecstasy cut with PMMA, but in previous years almost no charges have been laid on the manufacturers of the drug.

Suzick’s Richmond lab was one of the few cases of ecstasy manufacturing to make it all the way to court. B.C. RCMP’s clandestine laboratory investigative and response team shut down one MDMA lab site in 2011 and two sites that had equipment and chemicals to make the drug. In 2010, it closed one site. In Calgary, police say they have laid no charges of producing a controlled substance (ecstasy) in the last five years. Drug unit Staff Sgt. Mike Bossley said there could be labs in the city but intelligence suggests most is made elsewhere and shipped to Calgary. “Labs are difficult to locate” said Bossley. “They’re a very difficult thing to come across and we really rely heavily on tips from the public to assist us with that. They’re fairly transferable. They can be quite transient depending on the scale of the operation. If you were to produce powder and not be involved with pill pressing, you’re not dealing with a large volume of equipment that’s required. With a smaller-scale ecstasy lab, they can pop up and be taken down quite easily.”

Bossley said police do attend events where they suspect ecstasy could be used and have recently begun a public information campaign aimed at schools to warn of the dangers associated with the drug. In recent years, the focus of the drug unit has been primarily on trafficking, especially cocaine and its derivatives, and the police force’s investigations tend to centre on that drug and marijuana grow operations. When ecstasy is found — police in Calgary seized $500,000 worth of the drug in 2010 — it is usually among other drugs dealers may have in their possession. “(In) the vast majority of cases that the police service deal with, the drug is combined with a variety of other drugs during seizures,” said Bossley. “It’s the drug trafficker that offers ecstasy as part of his criminal market in addition to cocaine or other drugs.”

Adam’s lab was vastly different than the one in B.C. “Producers with lab environments like the one you alluded to have no respect for themselves, the users or the environment,” said Adam. “They are dangerous and I’d be surprised if the ‘cook’ finished any post-secondary education in chemistry. Of course, there are labs that are unhygienic and disgusting, but there are others that nearly rival professional labs.”

When he needed equipment, he did his research. “I would order it from the Fisher Scientific catalogue and when they didn’t carry the sizes that I desired I had it specially produced by a glassware provider.” He used his university-level chemistry education to make the powder, then the pills. If he had questions, he found a trusted online community of supporters, whom he thinks would have had advanced degrees in chemistry. “There is a kind of thrill in making something so valuable out of nothing,” he said. “By efficiency I mean either it ran quicker, used fewer ingredients (or less costly ingredients) or produced a more pure product for each step of the process. I modified my original recipe with their advice on more than one occasion, resulting in a really high yield from my initial precursor and in turn reduced my costs.”

He had never heard of PMMA when he was manufacturing and wonders why it’s being added. For one, adding another drug means involving more people in the operation which raises the risk level. Second, the finances don’t make much sense. “As a former producer I can say adding PMMA to pills is probably being done for one reason: they thought it would be good for business. Either they believe that a combination of PMMA and MDMA produces a better high for their clientele leading to higher sales or they thought they could increase their margins. However, the latter point doesn’t make a lot of sense since the cost of making a hit of ecstasy is relatively low (for me it was between 10 to 15 cents) to produce, so what are they really looking to save?”

The other possibility he suggests is that someone thought they were buying ecstasy (MDMA) powder but were actually sold PMMA, pressed the pills and sold them to dealers. “Hypothesizing there is a single manufacturer makes sense due to how new it is. The issue of determining if there is one producer becomes complicated since it is very easy to change the colour of the powder and the tap and dies on a pill press making it appear that there could be multiple producers. There are other things I would look for in terms of the pill to determine if there are multiple producers or not. Producers tend to form habits and continue doing what works.”

The added public attention brought on by the deaths, can’t be good news. “I can’t imagine street level dealers, distributors or even other producers are happy about it. The situation raises public and police attention to their activity and increases the stakes in terms of what they can be charged with and the corresponding length of sentences judges will hand out if they ever get caught.” What begins in the lab ultimately ends up on the streets.

Ecstasy, a drug that rose to its greatest prominence over a decade ago when it was tied to the rave scene, is consumed regularly in Calgary, though police say they believe the market has dropped in light of the PMMA deaths. Adam said the users might surprise people in that they are often young professionals. “Of course, we always hear about young teenagers doing the drug, but I’d say the largest demographic would be young adults (18-25). There are professionals who use it and married couples,” he said. “Most use ecstasy on Friday or Saturday night as it’s likely you’ll stay up pretty late and the next day is a bit of a writeoff. The reasons for using are numerous ranging from going out to have a good time, to an escape from life’s pressures, to gain intimacy with one’s spouse or just to get high. I’m sure if you ask each user they’d tell you some personal reason.”

Getting an accurate count on the size of the ecstasy market is tricky as users don’t report their illegal activity. The Canadian Alcohol and Drug Use Monitoring Survey, the country’s largest annual survey on national drug use, which interviewed over 13,000 people above age 15 in the country for its 2010 edition, found that 0.7 per cent of respondents had taken ecstasy in the last year. The same percentage took cocaine or crack. In Alberta, 4.7 per cent said they had tried ecstasy in their lifetime, which is second most in the country with only B.C., at six per cent, even higher. Police say they are seeing the drug use move away from its traditional rave setting to become more commonplace. “In the past, ecstasy was really considered to be a teenager drug,” said Bossley, of the drug unit. “For the most part, we saw a high number of users in their teens and early 20s, but today we’re seeing the market has increased to the point where a wider variety of age groups are utilizing it regularly in environments that are away from traditional raves and into homes, bars, that kind of environment.”

While he admits it was good while it lasted, the eventual fall from Adam’s arrest was profound: he hurt those closest to him. “The arrest was an embarrassment for myself but, and more importantly to me, also the rest of my family. The effects were enormous. Passport taken away, job opportunities dried up, huge financial burden due to lawyers, stress on my relationships and the enormous task of building up trust again with those that I had disappointed.”






*Drums of precursor chemicals allegedly found in the mansion.*


*IT was a "mega" laboratory hidden in the lap of luxury, capable of producing more than $60 million in methamphetamine and ecstasy.*

Inside the multimillion-dollar rainforest mansion nestled on 4.2ha deep in the Currumbin Valley are five bedrooms, five bathrooms, a six-car garage, resort-style pool -- and a massive illicit drug laboratory.

As revealed by the Bulletin yesterday, dozens of police and Australian Crime Commission officers stormed the exclusive home about 6pm on Monday and uncovered one of the largest clandestine drug labs in the country.

It was well hidden and incredibly sophisticated.

The sheer size of the operation shocked police, who seized 2.5 tonnes of precursor chemicals, industrial-size equipment and materials.

Five men have been linked to the lab and four are being held in the Southport Watchhouse on charges of producing and possessing drugs and drug-related equipment.

Police said more charges were expected to be laid in coming weeks.

Lawyer Cameron Browne appeared in the Southport Magistrates Court yesterday on behalf of 28-year-old Matthew James Smith, who was arrested at the Tomewin Mountain Rd property on Monday.

He did not seek bail for his client and the matter was adjourned for mention on June 23, when Smith will be made to appear in person.

Dane James Marriot, 36, and Andreas Schmidt, 44, had their case adjourned in court today and will reappear on June 16. Darren Cutting, 29, will front court tomorrow.

The fifth man is believed to be receiving medical care in hospital and will be brought to court at a later date.

Police estimate the drug syndicate had stockpiled enough chemicals to manufacture more than 70kg of methamphetamine and a similar amount of MDMA or ecstasy.

On the streets, the combined haul would have netted more than $60 million.

The ringleaders have been linked to outlaw bikie gangs and other criminal organisations on the Gold Coast.

The raid was one of eight conducted across the city, with more planned as investigations continue.

ACC acting national manager of target development and intervention Carey Stent said the find could only be described as a "mega lab".

"In terms of the glassware that has been located at the premises, it is similar to what you would see at a pilot plant.

"This is industrial-scale equipment. This is industrial scale material."

Reaction vessels used to manufacture the drugs ranged from 20-litre and 50-litre to 100-litre containers, proving "significant capability" for the production of dangerous drugs.

Significantly, the lab had been designed to produce different types of drug.

Records show the Currumbin Valley property changed hands in 2009 for $1.7 million and police said the lab had been operating for at least two years.

Police believe drugs produced in the lab were distributed in the southeast part of the state, as well as across the NSW border.

"This was a large-scale and highly resilient drug trafficking network," Mr Stent said.

"This network had significant links to a number of associates, based not only in Queensland but also interstate."

*Fight to find drug labs in the suburbs*







Almost 70 per cent of the manufacture of illegal stimulants is taking place in secret laboratories in residential areas.

They're everywhere. Houses, farms, cars, caravans, hotels, motels and industrial factories. But most of the time, they're in your neighbourhood.

_The Drug Debate – check out the WikiCurve to have your say_

Drug manufacturing in Australia is a multibillion-dollar industry and at the heart of the trade are the clandestine laboratories sprinkled across the country.

Clan labs, as they are commonly known, range from crude, makeshift operations that involve simple processes to highly sophisticated operations that use technically advanced equipment. 

The laboratories can produce extraordinary quantities of the amphetamine-type stimulants that hit the streets with names such as speed, ice and ecstasy.​





According to statistics from the Australian Crime Commission's Illicit Drug Data Report, released last week, almost 70 per cent of clan labs are in residential areas.

Known to authorities as methamphetamine, detections of such substances account for about 15 per cent of all drug discoveries in NSW, including cannabis. They account for about 40 per cent of detections if cannabis isn't included.

In 2010-11, police shut down a record 703 of these operations across Australia.​





The commander of the NSW Drug Squad, Detective Superintendent Nick Bingham, said police have shut down 33 this year already. In just 10 days this month, 11 clandestine labs were found and dismantled.

''We can attribute the increase to the fact that we're getting better at finding them and more than 60 per cent of labs found are as a result of … intelligence or information relating to supply or manufacture of amphetamine-type stimulants and are mainly methamphetamine labs,'' Superintendent Bingham said.

In Victoria, police shut down 63 labs last year, while in Queensland authorities closed 293 operations, mostly smaller labs for personal use.​





But NSW is home to the majority of medium to large laboratories, in particular, some of the ''very large'' or ''commercial'' size operations.

Superintendent Bingham said commercial labs were generally established by syndicates or organised criminals, who ''on-sell in bulk''.

''These labs churn out quantities from a few hundred grams to tens of kilograms at a time and, if not located, have the potential to manufacture hundreds of kilograms each,'' Superintendent Bingham said.

''As an example, the drug squad have busted several large labs in the past year or so that had this capacity.''

He said while it is difficult to comment on the size of the illicit drug market, last year police seized 159 kilograms of methamphetamine in 3437 seizures with a conservative street value of about $200 million.

The operations are a big money-spinner for those in the game - and are not restricted to bikie gangs.

Superintendent Bingham said Middle Eastern organised crime groups, international syndicates and Australian gangs have also been involved in drug manufacture, either by taking part in the cooking process, supplying precursor chemicals, facilitating premises to manufacture, or paying specialists from outside gangs to do the hard work for them.

There is also a growing trade in arranging the importation of precursor chemicals, such as pseudoephedrine, a task made easier because of less-stringent controls in countries such as India and China.

In the past, cold and flu medication packets were found at clan labs, but increased supervision at the cash register has made the international option more viable.

Among the products being imported is ContacNT, a pseudoephedrine-based cold and flu preparation that is made in China for the Asian market.

''It has a much higher dose of pseudo than what is manufactured here and is relatively simple to extract for preparation,'' Superintendent Bingham said.

It is understood Customs has seized more than 800 kilograms of the product in the past year, while 650 kilograms were seized last December by the NSW Drug Squad.

The Herald's Drugs Dilemma series is using WikiCurve - an interactive online tool to explore the community's views on drug laws. To have your say, go to smh.com.au and follow the link to WikiCurve.​





http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/fight-to-find-drug-labs-in-the-suburbs-20120519-1yxjp.html[/QUOTE]

*Biggest ecstasy lab ever*






DRUG Squad Police say an ecstasy laboratory discovered in Riverstone last week is the largest of its kind to have been found in Australia.

As of Tuesday afternoon, police had yet to declare whether any arrests had been made.

According to State Crime Command Drug Squad, the laboratory (pictured) contained enough chemicals to produce $100 million worth of the drug MDMA, also called ecstasy.

Incredibly, the laboratory was discovered by chance.

Around 4.20pm on November 9, firefighters responded to a call of smoke coming from a unit in a factory complex on Wellington Road.

Inside the unit, they discovered equipment believed to be used in the manufacture of prohibited drugs.

Quakers Hill Local Area Command police established a crime scene at the unit, keeping guard overnight.

Detective Inspector Paul Willingham of State Crime Command Drug Squad said "at the scene, we have found more than 400 litres of reaction mixture containing the drug MDMA that would have gone on to produce $100 million of street-level prohibited drug".

"We have also located 6.5 kilograms of MDMA powder with an estimated potential street value of $5.2 million, which was sitting near three tablet presses." Joining the drug squad in its investigation of the Riverstone lab are NSW Police forensic experts and detectives from Quakers Hill Police.

Superintendent Brett Henderson of Quakers Hill Local Area Command said "we have disrupted what would have been a significant prohibited drug manufacturing operation".

^^ This lab above looks the most big time I could find. And it looks very big if the figures are to go by.

Look at the size of the reaction vessel! 

its like something you would see in a pharma company. 

400 Litres of MDMA freebase (almost half a ton of pure MDMA!)

6.5kG of MDMA 

400 Litres of freebase as we all know is 84% when it bonds to the HCL. Approx 476 kilos of MDMA (very approx).

Total stash on site - 482.5kG MDMA - 482, 500, 000 tablets.

*Over 482 million tablets that is fucking MENTAL!!*

I never realised the Aussies got that fucked up LOL

I am amazed someone would attempt such a sizable operation.

Operating on this scale doesnt make sense to me unless you were in a complete corrupt country and everyone was paid off.

I can imagine some of Eastern Europe housing this type of operation.


I would say this is AN MDMA SUPERLAB. I have never seen in the news anything operating on this scale before.



> Superintendent Brett Henderson of Quakers Hill Local Area Command said "we have disrupted what would have been a significant prohibited drug manufacturing operation".



Really now? I would have never guessed :D :D


----------



## yanker

And left in operation are labs producing piperzine and pma pills to kill off the drug using community so they can start fresh w a new generation to spread there propoganda bullshit. Way to go government u dumb fucks. If anything these labs should be praised for producing clean unalduterated shit for the people instead of making shit that will kill us all!!


----------



## buffalosoldier

> Over 482 million tablets that is fucking MENTAL!!


----------



## Folley

> I am amazed someone would attempt such a sizable operation.
> 
> Operating on this scale doesnt make sense to me unless you were in a complete corrupt country and everyone was paid off.




You would be surprised what you would do when you have the capacity to make millions, if not BILLIONS of dollars


----------



## futura2012

I was chatting on the aussie forum on BL and one of the mods tells me they are literally gagging for it in aus. far worse than the usa and willing to pay much more for Es. Apparantly when that lab went down it all went very dry all over the country.

And am I surprised to hear that. Not at all that place was probably supplying the entire nation.

It just surprises me they would do it all in one place on that kind of scale. I guess better than having loads of labs all over the place.

As snaf has requsted no prices but all I will say is Es in Aus are premium dollar. That must be why that lab had such shit hot equipment it was making a FORTUNE.

You could argue in some ways with that kind of money a large prison term might be worth it? Crazy since researching this I have learnt a lot. If I wasnt so fucked up I would almost be tempted to start a lab myself :D


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

futura2012 said:


> Seems like you have a lot of labs over there fakeplastictrees. Just out of interest do you know why this is?
> 
> Also do you know of any links with other super lab pics? drop a link and i will add them to the thread.
> 
> Seems everyone is not that bothered to see a dirty lab. I guess just relieved seeing something near USA that actualy resembles MDMA :D



I am unsure of any other labs but I know that Vancouver is on the coast and a prime destination for drug trafficking. The Vancouver harbor probably gets a decent amount of drugs shipped to it. There's never a drought of drugs here.


----------



## Folley

squarerootof23 said:


> I'll accept the math that turns that into 482,500,000 pills.  If I make what I consider to be an outlandish assumption, and assume that these pills were destined for only Australians who used 3 pills each once a month every month, and then divide 482,500,000 by 36, I get 13,402,778 Australians who would be using 3 pills each once a month every month for twelve months.  The population of Australia is only 22.8 million, so my 13.4 million ecstasy users represent 59% of the population.




You're forgetting that many of these people roll WAY more than once a month (once a week or even more is not uncommon at all today..  ), and that a lot of them take more than 3 pills in a night too. That kind of press probably works for a good day and night, makes enough MDMA to supply the whole country for a few months, then clears out and abandons the lab until the next time they need to use it...


That's what I would do at least, the less amount of time you spend in the lab, the better



Also, Australia is probably exporting a lot of pills to New Zealand, Tonga and a lot of the other neighboring pacific islands...


another thing to consider is that they could be talking about Safrole, and not MDMA freebase... that's very likely as well.


----------



## futura2012

Yes clearly it is all very speculative information but one thing I can guarantee from those pics and the level of that equipment that lab was big time.

On the aussie thread they remember that lab being busted and things went awfully dry.

Aussie has notoriousley heavy customs it makes sense to corner the market in this way.

I am not so sure about export. maybe as folley suggests NZ would be a good market.

Surprises me however that they choose to do it on such a massive scale. Seems little labs like the subject of the thread would be more easiy discuised. 

I do agree how do we know what was found at the lab. It might have been an unfinished reaction contents.

One other thought is I wonder what they did with all the toxic waste?

On that scale that is a big big issue because any trace of that stuff if it was sniffed by forensics would lead the cops right back to the lab.


----------



## RaveOne

As an Australian id say were not gagging for it at all, maybe this time 2 years ago but although the quality is still lowish in pill form its quiet easy to find mdma only pills and crystal is getting more and more prevalent.

But before that lab was busted it was hard to get a bunk pill, man those were the days


----------



## F1n1shed

Damn awesome thread, those big labs look epic. As far as the chemicals that go into E, even though it might not end up in the final product there are many harsh chemicals that go into the making of E. Lets not fool our selves and say o well by the time the product is done, drain cleaner and all that is all gone.


----------



## scureto1

"Drain cleaner" or an equivalent is used in making many approved pharmaceuticals.  It is indeed gone in the finished product.


----------



## Dumbnut

What the fuck do people expect this labs could look like? its illegal so, they have to make it using low gear, they can't have a proper lab. As long as i can test it, and it goes clean, idc about the labs.


----------



## futura2012

> What the fuck do people expect this labs could look like? its illegal so, they have to make it using low gear, they can't have a proper lab. As long as i can test it, and it goes clean, idc about the labs.



I think the MDMA Labs can varie quite a lot. Anything from home lab setup following a recipe in one of Strikes or Festers books to an entire super lab such as the one in the pic below.

I dont think the labs always are low gear it very much depends. Because of the expansion of ebay and the Chinese market getting quality lab gear and tablet presses isnt so difficult.

This lab below is the kind of kit you would see in an industrial pharmaceutical lab. Definitely not sub standard gear.


----------



## yanker

squarerootof23 said:


> Again - I have to question the numbers reported in the original story.  (I'm very skeptical of journalists' reporting in general.)
> 
> It is reported that there were 400 litres of "stuff" - let's assume it is freebase mdma, I don't mind.
> 
> I'll accept the math that turns that into 482,500,000 pills.  If I make what I consider to be an outlandish assumption, and assume that these pills were destined for only Australians who used 3 pills each once a month every month for twelve months, and then divide 482,500,000 by 36, I get 13,402,778 Australians who would be using 3 pills each once a month every month for twelve months.  The population of Australia is only 22.8 million, so my 13.4 million ecstasy users represent 59% of the population.
> 
> No way.
> 
> More realistic assumptions than mine about useage would actually generate an even larger proportion of the population that would at some time use one of these pills.
> 
> I doubt that there really was 400 litres found on site.
> 
> I don't doubt that it was a large operation.  I just don't think the reporter got his facts straight about what was actually found on site.  And/or, this was destined for worldwide distribution.  And/or, they were planning to stockpile it for future sale - basically setting up an inventory that would last them perhaps a couple or more years.




Shit with 59% of Australians using mdma u guys should have no problem getting ecstasy on the ballot on election day to legalize it lol


----------



## futura2012

> I doubt that there really was 400 litres found on site.



I dont agree with this. 400 litres in terms of industrial scale is chicken feed. Check out these articles. one reports finding 1900 litres of MD-P2P!!

340 litres found in van..






POLICE who stopped to help the drivers of a broken-down van in Geelong on Monday stumbled across Victoria's largest liquid ecstasy haul.

Police seized 340 litres of the liquid, which is used to make ecstasy tablets, after they stopped to help a white van in North Geelong on Monday night.

The liquid could have produced 320 kilograms of ecstasy worth an estimated $51 million.

The head of the drug squad, Inspector Steve Smith, said the van, which police helped remove from the road, had broken down in Melbourne Road, near Victoria Street in North Geelong just after 5pm on Monday.

"Police attention was drawn to the van as a result of apparent engine trouble, and their suspicions were drawn to the contents of the van through the demeanour of the occupants," Mr Smith said.

The van was a hire vehicle that had been driven from NSW, and the two men inside were allegedly evasive about where they were going.

Mr Smith said a search revealed 68 containers of the chemical hidden in boxes in the back of the van.

The chemicals could have been used to produce 1.3 million ecstasy tablets.

Mr Smith agreed that luck had played a major role in the seizure.

"It's a Christmas present for Victoria Police and also the Victorian community," he said. "Those pills were destined to the streets of Melbourne within a two-week period."

Patrick Pak Lamb Li, 50, of Campsey, NSW, and Keng Chuan Koh, 27, of Singapore, appeared in the Melbourne Magistrates Court yesterday charged with trafficking a commercial quantity of a drug of dependence, and were remanded to reappear on July 13.

A mere 1900 litres of MD-P2P Discovered. Thats a lot of E 


*Ecstasy 'greater threat than ice'*

*THE hype surrounding the illicit substance ice threatens to overshadow the larger problem of ecstasy and other drugs, Australian Federal Police (AFP) Commissioner Mick Keelty has said. *

Ice, or methamphetamine, has recently dominated the media but, Mr Keelty said, the issue had become overblown as those who lacked a proper understanding of the drug waded into the discussion. Mr Keelty said last night's discovery in Sydney of enough precursor chemicals to manufacture $540 million worth of ecstasy demonstrated the extent of the threat of less topical drugs.

"I think a lot of people got caught up the in hype about ice without actually understanding what ice is," Mr Keelty told Southern Cross Broadcasting today.

"People hitch their wagon to a topical issue and push it out into the public without understanding the full ramifications of what it is they are talking about and there's a lot more to worry about than just ice.

"Ice is not all of the amphetamine-type stimulants that are available and clearly ecstasy is one of the larger threats."

Last night, Australia's biggest ever seizure of illegal drugs was made in Sydney's northwest during a raid involving NSW, Victorian and federal police forces.

Chemicals with the potential to make at least $540 million worth of ecstasy tablets were found during the raid of an industrial site in Victoria Ave, Castle Hill, about 8pm (AEDT).

They found about 1900 litres of a chemical believed to be methylenedioxyphenyl-2prop-anone, also called liquid ecstasy, hidden in large cardboard boxes.

The imported chemicals had the potential to make up to two tonnes of ecstasy tablets with a conservative estimate of about $540 million, police said.

The warehouse was being used to store the chemicals. No laboratory was found there during the raid.

The complex was last night shut down and taped off while firefighters, HAZMAT teams and the NSW Police drug squad's specialist lab section worked to stabilise the highly explosive chemicals.

The work was expected to be completed today and more officers were being called in to help with the massive haul.

Last night's raid was linked to the seizure of 340 litres of the chemical by Victorian police in a raid in Geelong on December 18 last year.

Mr Keelty said the community should remain vigilant about ice but not forget about other drugs.

"I am not saying we don't worry about ice. What I am saying is, in my mind, ecstasy and cocaine remain a problem," he said.

He also singled out alcohol as causing as many problems for police as illicit drugs.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

How my opinion of Mdma has changed over the years. At first I saw it as a Godsend, the purity of the experience led me to overlook the fact that it is usually made by lifelong criminals too stupid to possess a chemistry background in disgusting makeshift labs that harm the environment. The chemicals in crystal Mdma leftover from synth could be very dangerous to the human body. All this definitely puts a hamper on its potential for worldly love and peace. 

Nowadays, the only synthetics I'm interested in using are pure 5-meo-dmt, amt, and methylone from professional labs overseas.


----------



## futura2012

> Nowadays, the only synthetics I'm interested in using are pure 5-meo-dmt, amt, and methylone from professional labs overseas.



How do you know they are professional labs? All the RC stuff I have seen GC/MS ed reports impurities. 

because they are RCs and unlicenced there is no more safety net than with an E lab.


----------



## rave_itsrealfun!!!

I think there is. These RC's I'm getting arn't illegal, so it's a lot easier to make them pure. If I can order them online legally, I doubt the places where they are produced are in constant worry about being shut down and arrested, and the chemicals used to produce them are surely easier to acquire. Sure they probably arn't 100% but I'm sure as hell not being pipe or meth bombed.

All in all, this sparkly clean looking 5-meo-dmt has amazing effects, whereas the last 3 times I've taken "Mdma crystal" around here I was once pipe bombed, and the other times it was very weak amphetamine garbage. So based on my experience I would never waste money on a ecstasy, risking terrible quality product, whereas my experience with a couple of RC companies has been top notch product every time. And it really isn't hard to find quality 5-meo-dmt or amt if they are legal in your country.


----------



## yanker

futura2012 said:


> I dont agree with this. 400 litres in terms of industrial scale is chicken feed. Check out these articles. one reports finding 1900 litres of MD-P2P!!
> 
> 340 litres found in van..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POLICE who stopped to help the drivers of a broken-down van in Geelong on Monday stumbled across Victoria's largest liquid ecstasy haul.
> 
> Police seized 340 litres of the liquid, which is used to make ecstasy tablets, after they stopped to help a white van in North Geelong on Monday night.
> 
> The liquid could have produced 320 kilograms of ecstasy worth an estimated $51 million.
> 
> The head of the drug squad, Inspector Steve Smith, said the van, which police helped remove from the road, had broken down in Melbourne Road, near Victoria Street in North Geelong just after 5pm on Monday.
> 
> "Police attention was drawn to the van as a result of apparent engine trouble, and their suspicions were drawn to the contents of the van through the demeanour of the occupants," Mr Smith said.
> 
> The van was a hire vehicle that had been driven from NSW, and the two men inside were allegedly evasive about where they were going.
> 
> Mr Smith said a search revealed 68 containers of the chemical hidden in boxes in the back of the van.
> 
> The chemicals could have been used to produce 1.3 million ecstasy tablets.
> 
> Mr Smith agreed that luck had played a major role in the seizure.
> 
> "It's a Christmas present for Victoria Police and also the Victorian community," he said. "Those pills were destined to the streets of Melbourne within a two-week period."
> 
> Patrick Pak Lamb Li, 50, of Campsey, NSW, and Keng Chuan Koh, 27, of Singapore, appeared in the Melbourne Magistrates Court yesterday charged with trafficking a commercial quantity of a drug of dependence, and were remanded to reappear on July 13.




Instead of being arrested nd detained they should've been praised and medaled for having the mentality to produce a clean product. I have yet to hear more than a handful of stories of people dying from clean mdma. Out of millions and millions of users thats a pretty damn good percentage. The government should be working to produce clean product instead of criminalizing it.


----------



## severely etarded

^ Agreed!


rave_itsrealfun!!! said:


> I think there is. These RC's I'm getting arn't illegal, so it's a lot easier to make them pure. If I can order them online legally, I doubt the places where they are produced are in constant worry about being shut down and arrested, and the chemicals used to produce them are surely easier to acquire. Sure they probably arn't 100% but I'm sure as hell not being pipe or meth bombed.
> 
> All in all, this sparkly clean looking 5-meo-dmt has amazing effects, whereas the last 3 times I've taken "Mdma crystal" around here I was once pipe bombed, and the other times it was very weak amphetamine garbage. So based on my experience I would never waste money on a ecstasy, risking terrible quality product, whereas my experience with a couple of RC companies has been top notch product every time. And it really isn't hard to find quality 5-meo-dmt or amt if they are legal in your country.



So you really think something labeled "not for human consumption" is going to be safer than MDMA made in a professional lab by people with actual chemistry degrees? Just wondering...

I have seen a few samples of RC's were sent into a lab and not the same chemicals they were advertised to be.

I agree though, that "molly crystal" is usually bunk.

I like pills


----------



## futura2012

Look at the amount of product in this superlab video. INSANE!!

http://www.itnsource.com/en/shotlist//RTV/2009/03/16/RTV475109/?s=drug+laboratory&st=0&pn=1

Large meth lab in Australia

http://www.itnsource.com/en/shotlist//RTV/2012/02/08/RTV411512/?s=drug+laboratory&st=0&pn=1

750,000 Dose LSD Lab

http://www.itnsource.com/en/shotlist//ITN/1992/05/28/BSP280592016/?s=lsd+lab&st=0&pn=1&v=0


----------



## redeyesmj

That was alot of meth in the first video


----------



## futura2012

^^ I would say $15 million is totally underestimated.

Those huge trays filled with meth and behind the trays that huge pile of bagged up meth. That would be a very unhealthy environment to work in.


----------



## avcpl

I wonder how many "labs" are just pill presses.  They get some good pills (or molly), crush them up, cut it some more and/or add some RCs then re-press and double, triple, the profits without ever having to cook anything or get any precursors or have the slightest knowledge of chemistry...


----------



## muntedmonster

If you guys are interested there was an Australian series called Under surveillance. One of the episodes was about the bust of the MDMA super lab metioned above. Its called Under surveillance: Charlottes web. I streamed it on the net but im having trouble now finding it to share the link. There is a big demand for MDMA in Australia and we do pay top dollar for our drugs compared to other countries.


----------



## Jabberwocky

too inappropriate to link it, but finding that through torrents proved incredibly easy


----------



## redeyesmj

futura2012 said:


> ^^ I would say $15 million is totally underestimated.
> 
> Those huge trays filled with meth and behind the trays that huge pile of bagged up meth. That would be a very unhealthy environment to work in.



there is prob enuf meth floating in the air to get eveyone working in there spun for a few days....but i guess that just means more productive workers


----------



## futura2012

> too inappropriate to link it, but finding that through torrents proved incredibly easy



Should be fine to link it. If its news involving labs very relevant to this thread. I will take a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

linking the news is fine; linking to a torrent site to download said file, not so much ;P


----------



## futura2012

*Awesome documentary folks.
Under surveillance - Australian Drug Lords*

Here is the link:

Wow! The Aussie Superlab in full view. Nice looking chick to 

http://www.putlocker.com/file/82A82CAC8830C532#

Thanks Munted Monster Beauty Find.

Fuck Me that is one MASSIVE Lab. 

bet that dented the Aussie Supply!!

Good example of how brown MDMA is acceptable and "good enough"


----------



## DOB

this thread makes me wanna double drop and go crazy with some big subwoofer and drum n bass :D

all this stupid propaganda always makes me laugh,my favorite propaganda is from 60 and 70s


----------



## Folley

Holy shit that is a Super Lab... 3x 300 liter reaction vessels and one 790 liter one... and having the MDMA dry on electric blankets? Genius. 



SOOOOOO fucking unlucky though, got busted just because someone accidently called the Fire Department


----------



## redeyesmj

I would like to see this doc but i dont mess with torrents and dont have the programs to do so...maybee i need to get one and watch it im interested.


----------



## futura2012

> I would like to see this doc but i dont mess with torrents and dont have the programs to do so...maybee i need to get one and watch it im interested.



Its not a torrent mate its a tube. Just click on the link and you can watch. Highly recomended viewing this is true in sight into the function of an MDMA Superlab. 

This particularly is the biggest I have ever seen. I can imagine similiar operations in Holland and the like.

Just to let members know I have updated the main thread front page with new updated super lab pics.

Theres a few things with this plot that dont add up??

(1) Who called the fire brigade in the first place?

(2) Why the fuck did the lab owner hand himself in?

(3) Why did the bitch girlfriend try and plot a murder, the police witnessed her handing cash in bags to arrange the hit yet she gets three years in the slammer and lab owner gets 16 years.


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> (2) Why the fuck did the lab owner hand himself in?
> 
> (3) Why did the bitch girlfriend try and plot a murder, the police witnessed her handing cash in bags to arrange the hit yet she gets three years in the slammer and lab owner gets 16 years.




2) He got a reduced sentence for it most likely, I mean they knew exactly who he was and it's not like you can run to the border of Australia LOL


3) I'm pretty sure the guy just used the girl to get to the killers... it's a common tactic to use contact with the girl friend to keep the operation going from the inside.



I agree she's a fucking bitch thougj


----------



## futura2012

*More Documentaries*

Australian Drug Lords (Episode 1) - Cocaine Dealer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbEU6aWQXhQ&feature=related


Australian Drug Lords (Episode 2) - Olympic Champion Ecstasy Ring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2QjcnM3FjA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Jabberwocky

holy jesus that's a big bag of rolls in part 2!!  ballsy (retarded?) move to just move them through carry on..


----------



## Bsiren

I won't lie. Those pictures of the pills are like looking at porn for me.


----------



## Butterwood

futura2012 said:


> *More Documentaries*
> Australian Drug Lords (Episode 2) - Olympic Champion Ecstasy Ring
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2QjcnM3FjA&feature=relmfu



anyone find a PR on the pills they have??yellow something..white crossey-type thing haha


----------



## futura2012

Amphetamine Lab Supplying 40% of the UK.

Turnover £5 million per week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztKbFpjLYAU&feature=related

Narco bank. Rather large pile of cash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=clHmPwmF2bw&NR=1


----------



## 5000m

http://www.ovguide.com/tv/australian_druglords.htm


----------



## Bill

Fuck, the Aussie's got it going on
I don't think I've ever seen so many pills in my life

I wonder if there has ever been any big super lab busts like this in the US...


----------



## futura2012

50 tons of safrol. thats a fuck load of E!!

http://www.itnsource.com/en/shotlist//RTV/2010/09/14/RTV2329010/?s=mdma&st=0&pn=1

Copious amount of drugs chucked in trash compactor

http://www.itnsource.com/en/shotlist//RTV/2010/06/26/RTV1650110/?s=mdma&st=0&pn=1



> anyone find a PR on the pills they have??yellow something..white crossey-type thing haha



I didnt see any reports on the yellow pills in that video. Would be interesting to see. As he is an olympic athelete I found it quite weird he was selling pills. On this basis I would suspect bunk just in it purely for greed reasons.


----------



## Jabberwocky

what does that have to do with selling pills tho?


----------



## futura2012

> what does that have to do with selling pills tho?



The point I am making is if you are an olympic athelite you represant your country. You have to set a good example in the interest of sport.

If someone who is an athelite chooses to sell illicit drugs I think their morals have to be massively questioned as being an olympic athelite and selling drugs leaves me with a rather sour taste.  I just wouldnt associate olympians with drugs.

Why has his olympic status been flagged in the documentary? I suspect others feel the same way.

I just some how cant picture him giving 2 monkeys about whats in the pills.

Clearly this is just an opinion. A pill report would be useful to back this theory up of course. Or prove it wrong.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I get where you're coming from - most would feel that way, although i'd expect them to be fewer/further between at a place like bluelight.
fwiw, i don't think he's setting a bad example, or being immoral, so long as he's conducting business properly.  I definitely know that that is not a "popular" opinion.
(lemme ask you - if the pills are pure, and business is conducted fairly, why do _you_ think this is immoral?  Do you feel guilty when you consume pills, or feel like your dealer is doing something "wrong" by providing them?)
.


----------



## futura2012

> (lemme ask you - if the pills are pure, and business is conducted fairly, why do you think this is immoral? Do you feel guilty when you consume pills, or feel like your dealer is doing something "wrong" by providing them?)



I think anyone who represents sport on such a high level is morally obliged not to take drugs. Clearly the majority agree with this or why would they be banned if they are detected with drugs in their system?

When you are an olympic medalist young people look to you as a roll model.  Choosing then to sell illicit drugs in my opinion is wrong.


Its kind of like do you think people are wrong to go to strip clubs, take drugs and bang prostitutes? Probabaly not.

How would do you feel if a school teacher of young kids or a politician was banging strippers, prostitutes and railing coke over the weekend. 

if you take on certain roles you take on certain responsibilities thats my point.

If you stick two fingers up to these responsibilities like this olympic medal dude then his moral standards shoule be questioned.  

If his morals are questionable it would not surprise me if bunk pills were an addition to his attitude.


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> I think anyone who represents sport on such a high level is morally obliged not to take drugs. Clearly the majority agree with this or why would they be banned if they are detected with drugs in their system?



Well, they're banned because they can enhance someone's performance... but I don't see why that would be immoral, especially if he's getting good pills.

He's a human, just like anyone else. It's his right to do what he want's with his life, and who are we to say he can't compete for his country one week out of the year, and spend the rest partying? I don't see any reason why an Olympic athlete should be held to any higher standards than anyone else... they're not meant to represent their country as a whole, only to compete for it.


Fuck, they should be help to LESS stringent rules, considering everything they've given up just to compete in a sport that probably doesn't matter.. I know I'd be dropping bombs all damn night after I competed if I was at the London Olympics


----------



## futura2012

> Well, they're banned because they can enhance someone's performance...



Definition of immoral:

"not conforming to the patterns of conduct usually accepted or established as consistent with principles of personal and social ethics."

By dealing in MDMA as an olympian you are acting in an immoral way. 



> and who are we to say he can't compete for his country one week out of the year, and spend the rest partying?



The olympic committee say. Check the listings under stimulants.



> Athletes who are found to have used such banned substances, either through a positive drugs test or public admission, receive a competition ban for a length of time which reflects the severity of the infraction. Athletes who are found to have banned substances in their possession, or who tamper with (or refuse to submit to) drug testing can also receive bans from the sport. Short competitive bans are also given to athletes who test positive for prohibited recreational drugs or minor stimulants which serve little performance-enhancing effects for competitors in athletics.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drugs_banned_from_the_Olympics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_doping_cases_in_athletics

If he wants to be an Olympic Athelete he cannot take or deal in MDMA period.

Whilst he is an athelete the dude is acting in a totally immoral way there is no way you can argue this fact.

My point is then if he is this blatant and immoral whats to stop him from producing bunk pills? From a speculative stance not a lot..

Maybe he feels strongly about MDMA and just wants to spread the good vibe. As a result dealing in quality pills however, I some how doubt it.



> I don't see any reason why an Olympic athlete should be held to any higher standards than anyone else... they're not meant to represent their country as a whole, only to compete for it.



So you dont think as an olympic athelete you are representing your country? just competing? the whole point of the olympics is to represent your country no one gets paid..


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> By dealing in MDMA as an olympian you are acting in an immoral way.



So is a normal MDMA dealer, who is only supplying pure MDMA out of love for the drug and his community, an immoral person..?


I don't see why he's such a horrible person just because he doesn't follow the bull shit rules set up for us by the Government. If he was caught with ecstasy at the Olympics, that might be one thing... but no, he was at home. You can do whatever you want at home, Olympian or not, it's your choice. He's no different from any other person, except for the fact that he's incredibly in shape

I just don't see why he should have to sacrifice his own life, the only one he has, just because he wants to compete for a few medals? 





> Short competitive bans are also given to athletes who test positive for prohibited recreational drugs or minor stimulants which serve little performance-enhancing effects for competitors in athletics.



So, if they would have found me partying it up at the Olympics, I might be disqualified for the games, but it's not like I'm out of it for life. They probably just do that to make sure your not getting an edge over the rest of them by working out all day on meth, and knocking yourself out at night with heroin for extra sleep.


----------



## futura2012

> So is a normal MDMA dealer, who is only supplying pure MDMA out of love for the drug and his community, an immoral person..?



Many would argue any MDMA dealer is immoral. An Olympian MDMA dealer I would argue is definitely immoral.



> I don't see why he's such a horrible person just because he doesn't follow the bull shit rules set up for us by the Government.



Horrible and immoral are very different.

I dont think the doping rules in the Olympics are Bullshit.



> but no, he was at home. You can do whatever you want at home,



Not according to the rules you cant. This would be a ban length determined by the Olympic Committee.



> He's no different from any other person, except for the fact that he's incredibly in shape



Certain people in society have moral obligations he chose to break them.



> I just don't see why he should have to sacrifice his own life, the only one he has, just because he wants to compete for a few medals?



I guess its because you are in the lime light. You have to work within certain terms and conditions. In his case terms and conditions set by the Olympic Committee.



> So, if they would have found me partying it up at the Olympics, I might be disqualified for the games, but it's not like I'm out of it for life.



I see the rule has just changed but until recently you could have got a life ban for this very thing if you had MDMA in your posession.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/30/olympics-britain-doping-usada-idUSL4E8FU2F820120430


----------



## Folley

> Many would argue any MDMA dealer is immoral. An Olympian MDMA dealer I would argue is definitely immoral.



Just because someone says an MDMA dealer is immoral doesn't make it so. I mean, who are we to judge him? He's achieved more than any of us have, he's dedicated his life to his sport and made innumerable sacrifices along the way.... why can't he party on his off time?


It just seems a bit hypocritical to me  I don't see why Olympic Athletes should be held to any higher moral standard than the rest of us... I mean, you don't hear about people complaining that Russell Brand (chose a British actor for you  ) is doing drugs, and I'd say more kids look up to rockstars/actors than to athletes that compete twice a year


and the people who do complain about it are the ones who would complain about it no matter who was doing it



Obviously, there's no 100% right answer though. That's why it's debatable


----------



## robbergobber3

How do you know those dirty labs aren't producing Pipes? that's all that is around these days. You rarely find MDMA pills in North America anymore.


----------



## futura2012

> Obviously, there's no 100% right answer though. That's why it's debatable



Agreed probably should get back on topic 



> How do you know those dirty labs aren't producing Pipes?



The labs featured in the thread are from Canada and also Aussie. If you are going to risk a lab in either of those countries you wouldnt then produce a pipe you would go for gold.

Primarily the Chinese produce the RCs etc. They are made there as cause they are extremely good chemists and also its legal. Pipes were at one point also legal in Aussie, USA, Europe.

Also when you watch the relevant docos they are reported as MDMA labs.



> You rarely find MDMA pills in North America anymore.



Depending on your source of course. A lot of street sources are riddled with piperazine and bunk.  This is because the penalties of running an MDMA lab or importing MDMA are very very steep.  If you are caught pressing pipes and bunk the penalties are lower as the scheduling of the actual compound is lower. Thus the sentence received will be less.

Unfortunately because a lot of candy kids think they are rolling balz on these bunk pills there is a market for them.


----------



## Jabberwocky

futura2012 said:


> I think anyone who represents sport on such a high level is morally obliged not to take drugs. Clearly the majority agree with this or why would they be banned if they are detected with drugs in their system?
> 
> When you are an olympic medalist young people look to you as a roll model.  Choosing then to sell illicit drugs in my opinion is wrong.
> 
> 
> Its kind of like do you think people are wrong to go to strip clubs, take drugs and bang prostitutes? Probabaly not.
> 
> How would do you feel if a school teacher of young kids or a politician was banging strippers, prostitutes and railing coke over the weekend.
> 
> if you take on certain roles you take on certain responsibilities thats my point.
> 
> If you stick two fingers up to these responsibilities like this olympic medal dude then his moral standards shoule be questioned.
> 
> If his morals are questionable it would not surprise me if bunk pills were an addition to his attitude.


These "responsibilities"?  lol dude, you clearly don't believe drugs (or prostitution) can be done in an ethical manner.  The thing is that they absolutely can be - as with many things in life, there are appropriate times and places.  If you don't believe that to be true, how can you use?(i'm presuming you do or have)
(and forget the whole "role model to kids" line, unless you can show me a thing he did to promote drugs to children)



futura2012 said:


> Definition of immoral:
> 
> "not conforming to the patterns of conduct usually accepted or established as consistent with principles of personal and social ethics."
> 
> By dealing in MDMA as an olympian you are acting in an immoral way.


Sure - if mdma is inherently unethical...(have you tried the stuff??)



futura2012 said:


> So you dont think as an olympic athelete you are representing your country? just competing? the whole point of the olympics is to represent your country no one gets paid..


of course you represent your country - in that which you compete in.  wtf does his "social life", for lack of a better term, have to do with his athletics?  and what's up with this idea of a different set of expectations for how he behaves in private, compared to any other adults?


----------



## noisewontstop

Still doesnt look anywhere near as amature as some of those filthy meth labs u see


----------



## futura2012

> lol dude, you clearly don't believe drugs (or prostitution) can be done in an ethical manner.





> unless you can show me a thing he did to promote drugs to children





> Sure - if mdma is inherently unethical...(have you tried the stuff??)





> wtf does his "social life", for lack of a better term, have to do with his athletics?





> and what's up with this idea of a different set of expectations for how he behaves in private, compared to any other adults?



I have made it clear how I feel on this issue. 

A lot of what you are saying about what *I think* is not correct. There is a lot of what you are saying I disagree with however..

It is an opinion based topic so as a result the debate could go on forever.  Please can we move back on topic.





> Still doesnt look anywhere near as amature as some of those filthy meth labs u see



This is an interesting point.

I think a lot of the meth labs you see before photograph or video by the police are often dismantled and broken up.

In many of the shots and videos I have seen the police tend to smash things up and do a lot of destruction. 

I think they dont video or picture complete meth labs in many cases because you can learn techniques and ideas from them.

I think they like to film the mess and destruction to make the labs look more hap hazard and dangerous than they actually are in many cases.

The Aussie MDMA superlab on the main page is one of the biggest and best run labs the Aussie LE have ever seen. The Canadian Lab pictured is a more messy approach. 

The interesting thing is both labs are relatively large scale. Although the canadian lab is a pig sty it has similiar scale features.

The canadian lab utilises more home made or OTC (over the counter) techniques. The Aussie lab goes for gold and has the top industrial equipment that money can buy.

The other point is the Canadian Lab has more industrial capable tableting than the Aussie Lab. The tablet presses in the Aussie lab are the cheap ones.

A lot of the prosecution of the Aussie MDMA Lab owner was based on statements and witnesses of the factory workers from the Industrial Equipment Factory where he made the purchase. 

It would seem the Canada Lab left fewer tracks although interesting to see both got caught.

I suspect type of employees also play a large part in the jigsaw.

The Aussie lab getting a call to the fire brigade seemed like a set up to me.

I guess we will never know for sure.


Sorry this response is a bit late. I have been away for a while


----------



## snafu

futura2012 said:


> ^^ This lab above looks the most big time I could find. And it looks very big if the figures are to go by.
> 
> Look at the size of the reaction vessel!
> 
> its like something you would see in a pharma company.
> 
> 400 Litres of MDMA freebase (almost half a ton of pure MDMA!)
> 
> 6.5kG of MDMA
> 
> 400 Litres of freebase as we all know is 84% when it bonds to the HCL. Approx 476 kilos of MDMA (very approx).
> 
> Total stash on site - 482.5kG MDMA - 482, 500, 000 tablets.
> 
> *Over 482 million tablets that is fucking MENTAL!!*
> 
> I never realised the Aussies got that fucked up LOL
> 
> I am amazed someone would attempt such a sizable operation.
> 
> Operating on this scale doesnt make sense to me unless you were in a complete corrupt country and everyone was paid off.
> 
> I can imagine some of Eastern Europe housing this type of operation.
> 
> 
> I would say this is AN MDMA SUPERLAB. I have never seen in the news anything operating on this scale before.
> 
> 
> 
> Really now? I would have never guessed :D :D




Sorry, that math is off.

Assuming that there is 100Mg of MDMA per pill, that would mean 1 kilo of MDMA would suit 10k pills. 482.5 kilos x 10k = 4,825,000


----------



## n2n

The show on Nat Geo, Drugs Inc showed a glimpse inside the world of MDMA, they showed sassafras oil extraction, dutch pressers, etc... You can find a torrent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya i caught that show a couple weeks ago on tv, then torrented the series.  very worthwhile.


----------



## Ewok213

Man i wish i had the knowledge and connections to get one of these going.

No jobs around my city and school well thats a joke. The teachers only show up for the money and don't teach shit.

All that looks fun I wonder what countries all these labs are in.


----------



## Jabberwocky

your posts lead me to believe you would be the poster boy for who should never ever have any involvement in chemistry of this kind (or that you're an especially slow narc).  
Plz don't take this the wrong way but you need to just READ a lot more information on MDMA before continuing to post about it.


----------



## mattnotrik

Anyone remember when the DEA used to put out them pdf files with all recent busts/smuggling attempts? Trying to find one in the US where a huge warehouse had like a fake wall with a huge meth and mdma superlab with all high tech equiptment,, cant seeem to find it now


----------



## Jabberwocky

I believe you're referring to the DEA newsletter "the microgram" (which is no longer publicly distributed)


----------



## eLW

i want all those ecstasy pills!!!

My pupils automatically dilated, when i saw that barrels full of mdma


----------



## snafu

Those barrels were from Mexican meth labs.


----------



## eLW

Lets roll tha' barrel!


----------



## futura2012

Was wondering if anyone had any more lab news, video links or torrents of anything new to add to this thread. I will have a look round and see whats been happening in the E Lab / Meth Lab World News.


----------



## Folley

Here is a recent Dutch bust



IloveM said:


> No problem!
> Its public, so have fun, and especially ...
> 
> Learn some of this! there is a lot more but I pick up the relevant facts
> ____
> 
> Date of judgment: 07.09.2012
> Date of publication: 10/07/2012
> Jurisdiction: Criminal
> Type of procedure: First instance - multiple
> Inhoudsindicatie: Suspect has been or together with another guilty of intentionally possessing a quantity of materials
> containing amphetamine, MDMA, N-ethyl MDA, hemp/cannabis and diazepam and possession of chemicals and objects to prepare production
> and/or trade in amphetamine, methamphetamine, MDMA and LSD.
> The court sentenced defendant to a term of 12 months, 4 months suspended with probation for two years;
> 
> ____
> 
> 2 The indictment
> The indictment is attached as an annex to this judgment.
> The suspicion is there, short and factual displayed, this means that the defendant:
> Fact 1: whether or not in combination with another or others MDMA/N-ethyl-MDA/ amphetamine has prepared/processed/processed/
> sold/delivered/provided/carried, at least intentionally present has had;
> Fact 2: whether or not in combination with another or others hemp/cannabis/diazepam has grown/prepared/processed/processed
> in any case had deliberately present;
> Fact 3: alone or together with another or others preparatory acts carried out for the export or production of,
> or trade in amphetamine/methamphetamine/ MDMA/LSD;
> Fact 4: alone or together with another or others a quantity of mephedrone has sold/delivered/had in stock/national.
> 
> I hope I convinced you homies /o_
> 
> RESPECT (Y)





Notice how he only gets 12 months and probation for all of that 8(


----------



## futura2012

Wow imagine if that was in say Texas! 12 months for MDMA manufacture thats crazy no wonder all the labs are in Holland its almost a severer DUI type punishment. madness!






*METRO VANCOUVER -  Richmond RCMP said Thursday a raid on a River Road home last week uncovered the largest ecstasy production plant ever found in B.C.
*
Two senior Mounties who disclosed new details about the raid warned that such operations pose a danger to the residential neighbourhoods in which they're located.

Insp. Brian Cantera, who is in charge of the RCMP's Greater Vancouver Drug Section, described the Richmond operation as a "super lab."

"A super lab is defined as a clandestine lab which is capable of producing more than 10 kilograms of finished product," Cantera said. "In this investigation, this lab had well over 100 kilograms of crystallized product, not in pill form, and over 200 kilograms of pressed tablets," said Cantera.

The pressed tablets added up to 750,000 pills of ecstasy.

The lab was equipped with two fully automated pill presses capable of producing thousands of pills an hour.

Several fully automatic weapons were found as well as a quantity of incendiary and explosive devices that police believe could have been used as booby traps or as defence against persons trying to hijack its production.

RCMP Chief Supt. Bob Harriman said the Friday raid, which led to two other Richmond premises being raided Monday, was a "significant advancement in combatting organized crime in British Columbia."

Clearly pleased with the outcome of the Monday raids, which found two marijuana-growing operations and further explosives, Harriman said the labs posed an immense risk to neighbours and to the RCMP officers, firefighters, paramedics and municipal employees involved in dismantling them.

Five persons were arrested after raids were conducted at 21880 River Road, 23281 Gilley, and 8440 Odlin Crescent, all in Richmond.

Further arrests are anticipated, police said.

Cantera said the labs were operated by trusted members of an organized crime ring.

"The profits in the sale of these illicit drugs are extreme," he said.

He then drew an oblique reference to the numbers of violent incidents and gangland murders in Vancouver this year.

"As seen in Vancouver over the past several months, there is often a great deal of violence associated to the control of these illicit activities, which again poses a safety problem to the public," said Cantera.

"And the negative impacts don't end there.

"The environmental damage in this investigation is indisputable," he said, noting that the lab was located next to a bog and to the Fraser River.

Municipal crews probing the River Road property have found evidence of soil contamination and Health Canada has been called in to assess it.

Police say that for every kilogram of ecstasy or methamphetamine produced there is seven to 10 kilograms of toxic waste left as residue.

Cantera said the public should play its part in closing down the illegal labs.

"If you see something that looks suspicious call the police," he said.

Meanwhile, Surrey RCMP have released details of a small crystal meth lab discovered in the 5300-block of 125A Street, within 100 metres of a church, an elementary school and a preschool daycare centre.

On June 16, the detachment's auto theft unit followed a stolen vehicle to the residence and arrested the male driver, who was hiding in the home's crawl space. While in the home, police saw evidence of possible stolen property, including driver's licences and other forms of identification.

A search warrant was issued and the home was searched the next day, during which investigators found computers containing thousands of credit card numbers, dozens of credit cards, driver's licences, point-of-sale terminals, card readers and SIN cards and a large quantity of tools belonging to a Burnaby construction company.

They also found 20 litres of acetone, a chemical used in the manufacture of crystal meth.

Surrey RCMP Sgt. Roger Morrow said police believe the home, on a large lot, was a transit point where residents would exchange crystal meth for stolen property.

Charges against three individuals were being processed, said Morrow.

*TORONTO -- Police used some new-fangled gumshoe detective work to make a "shocking" ecstasy bust* 

- the largest in Canadian history - in the Toronto area. By tracing the sale of chemicals commonly used in hot tubs, deodorants and air fresheners - which also happen to be key ingredients for illicit drugs - cops uncovered a complex, organized ecstasy ring and with it 1,000 kilograms of liquid and powder MDMA (ecstasy).

The seized powdered drug was 96% pure and packed in vacuum-sealed bags, likely ready for shipment to the U.S. It's worth $100 million but has a potential street value of half a billion dollars and is more than the total amount seized in all of the U.S. in 2003, police said.

"The quantity is shocking," said Det. Don Cardwell of the vice squad. "I just hope (ecstasy production) isn't about to get out of hand like the marijuana labs."

York police, led by Det.-Const. Doug Tetrault, developed a new policing technique in July and began monitoring the sale of chemicals like safrole and piperonal which are precursors in the production of MDMA.

The method reaped big benefits for police on Dec. 6 as the chemicals were traced to two individuals, which led to two Toronto homes and a house in suburban Markham.

In total, three homes and four storage units in Toronto and Markham were raided over three days last week. Police also found a quantity of hash and some cash.

Seven people, mostly from B.C., have been arrested.

*Why Making Bunk Pills Pays*











    A police investigation has revealed that drugs seized in May, which were believed to be ecstasy tablets, contained no illegal chemical compounds.
    tbnewswatch file photo
    A police investigation has revealed that drugs seized in May, which were believed to be ecstasy tablets, contained no illegal chemical compounds.

Police charged Andrew Woolcock, 33, in May with trafficking when they found what appeared to be $2.8 million worth of ecstasy pills in a parked transport.

Those pills, however, have since been discovered to be what the Thunder Bay Police Service describes as counterfeit ecstasy.

Police spokesman Chris Adams said in most drug seizures officers can get enough probable cause to lay a charge based on the appearance of a substance.

"The drugs in question were packaged like ecstasy," he said. "They had the same kind of markings, appearance. By all accounts, everything appeared to be an illegal drug, so the charge of trafficking for the amount of drugs that were on board that vehicle was the correct charge at the time."

After a drug is seized, police send samples to Health Canada for testing; the process can take weeks.

The pills in question did not have chemicals or compounds that are illegal under Canadian law, but they do have the ability to give a very similar effect, but not as potent, as true ecstasy, said Adams.

"But enough to an inexperienced user to think they are using real ecstasy," he said.

Woolcock has been out on bail and is due in court on July 27.

Federal prosecutor Ron Poirier, who handles major drug cases in this area, said the charge of trafficking will most likely be dropped.

If the pills aren’t on the list of illegal drugs, there is no reason to continue the case, he said.

Poirier added charges can be laid if someone is caught selling what they claim to be illegal drugs. However, in this case, the arrest was made after a police search of a parked transport and not during an attempted drug transaction.

Counterfeit drugs aren’t new to police, said Adams.

"We know, for example, in the United States they are running into this more and more. It’s probably a cheaper drug to manufacture than the real thing, which means your profit margin is higher."

It’s also a way to skirt around the law by not using drugs on the controlled substance list in Canada, he added.

The chemicals used in the pills are not being released by the police and Adams said even though the pills aren’t ecstasy, there is still a risk to the public, like any other street drug, since they weren’t manufactured as a pharmaceutical under strict lab or factory conditions.

"You’ve got to think about the creativity that goes into manufacturing this type of drug," Adams said. "You’re creating something that can give similar effect … but you’re using ingredients that you’ve selected that are not on the controlled substance list."

The government does review what is on their controlled substance list and will update it from time to time.

Not in English but a decent sized dutch E / Speed lab here.

Check out the glassware and the modified car exaust 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6eRQLZJ084


----------



## Hapomen22

futura2012 said:


> *TORONTO -- Police used some new-fangled gumshoe detective work to make a "shocking" ecstasy bust*
> 
> - the largest in Canadian history - in the Toronto area. By tracing the sale of chemicals commonly used in hot tubs, deodorants and air fresheners - which also happen to be key ingredients for illicit drugs - cops uncovered a complex, organized ecstasy ring and with it 1,000 kilograms of liquid and powder MDMA (ecstasy).
> 
> The seized powdered drug was 96% pure and packed in vacuum-sealed bags, likely ready for shipment to the U.S. It's worth $100 million but has a potential street value of half a billion dollars and is more than the total amount seized in all of the U.S. in 2003, police said.
> 
> "The quantity is shocking," said Det. Don Cardwell of the vice squad. "I just hope (ecstasy production) isn't about to get out of hand like the marijuana labs."
> 
> York police, led by Det.-Const. Doug Tetrault, developed a new policing technique in July and began monitoring the sale of chemicals like safrole and piperonal which are precursors in the production of MDMA.
> 
> The method reaped big benefits for police on Dec. 6 as the chemicals were traced to two individuals, which led to two Toronto homes and a house in suburban Markham.
> 
> In total, three homes and four storage units in Toronto and Markham were raided over three days last week. Police also found a quantity of hash and some cash.
> 
> Seven people, mostly from B.C., have been arrested.



This is bad news. 

B.C was the ONLY legit place in Canada with legit pure MDMA... I hope this won't affect the Red Armani Exchanges and real molly... or my city is fucked.


----------



## Dmytry

futura2012 said:


> Not in English but a decent sized dutch E / Speed lab here.
> 
> Check out the glassware and the modified car exaust
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6eRQLZJ084



sad, i saw bottles labeled PMA 

also, i didnt get a glimpse of what the exhaust was attached to, wonder what they were using it for...


----------



## futura2012

> sad, i saw bottles labeled PMA
> 
> also, i didnt get a glimpse of what the exhaust was attached to, wonder what they were using it for...



I think its labelled PMK 100% also BMK 100% also BMK China 03 ARSEEN also SAFROL and SASSAFRAS OIL. Ephedrine Hydrochloride and Pseudoephederine.

These are all precursors for either MDMA or METH. PMK is another word for MD-P2P one step away from MDMA.

Im not 100% sure what BMK is however but junk such as PMA usually appears at the pill pressing stages where the presser adds RCs and the like to spice up the lower dose of MDMA.


----------



## Folley

Actually I would say that most PMMA in pills is made by the pill presser... it's actually quite an easy chemical to make and there is certainly no one making large amounts of the stuff for a presser to be able to buy from (unlike RCs like MDPV, methylone or what have you)



Also there isn't small amounts of MDMA in bunk pills very often. It happens, but it's a complete waste as it can't fool the reagents (the whole reason to add MDMA) unless there is a tiny amount of the other chemicals in there, so it just doesn't make business sense to add it at all. Bunk pills are bunk pills, and the good ones are good.... no sense in mixing up the two, as it's still a bunk pill!


----------



## futura2012

*What a Dutch Superlab Looks Like.*

according to the stats this lab has produced in 2007 

8.4 million ecstasy tablets
1300 kG of MDMA Powder
3000 kG of Amphetamine Powder

Pics below:


*NSFW*: 










^^ Quite a bit of MDMA Powder






^^ Pic 2






^^ Pic 3






^^ Industrial Scale Tablet Press






^^ Pic 5






^^ Pic 6






^^ Pic 7






^^ Pic 8






^^ Mega Oldskool Industrial Tablet Press






^^ Pic 10






^^ Pic 11






^^ Pic 12










^^ The Stats for this lab in dutch. Definite candidate for Superlab Status


----------



## futura2012

> with the possible exception of china (for which no accurate data is available), no other country in the world has as high incarceration rates. needless to say, the extremely high incarceration rates in the US are mostly a result of absurdly harsh sentencing laws.



100% agreement with the above. Rarely these days do you see an E Lab busted in USA. I guess the penalties are way to high its easier to import stuff from Canada or just make bunk pills.

Heres another Lab video this ones of an Amphetamine Lab being busted in Poland.


*NSFW*: 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=hVaLp2taCT4&NR=1


----------



## Jabberwocky

nope, not even china, the US incarcerates a higher % of its population than any other country on earth.
And while the 'absurdly harsh sentencing laws' are a very big factor, another huge factor<unsure on relative size here> is the drug laws themselves, that account for a HUGE % (a majority%) of our inmates.
















aaaaand on a timeline, showing that when nixon 'declared war' on drugs, our country's prison rate began this rapid expansion, bringing us well to the front of the global pack:





note: those charts may be from cheesy sites cuz i just image.googled to be able to grab graphics for the thread, but if you doubt the factual validity of anything i said then google yourself, i promise you we are the world's worst jailer, and it is because of the position we take on drugs.


----------



## n2n

futura2012 said:


> Wow imagine if that was in say Texas! 12 months for MDMA manufacture thats crazy no wonder all the labs are in Holland its almost a severer DUI type punishment. madness!



12 months is what he gets sentenced to, with a good appeal / lawyer and a promising to repent he would probably be out in 4 months. In the states he would be locked up for life. Just having 5 pills is considered a felony and intent to distribute. That would get you a few solid months in county.


----------



## n2n

futura2012 said:


> *TORONTO -- Police used some new-fangled gumshoe detective work to make a "shocking" ecstasy bust*
> 
> - the largest in Canadian history - in the Toronto area. By tracing the sale of chemicals commonly used in hot tubs, deodorants and air fresheners - which also happen to be key ingredients for illicit drugs - cops uncovered a complex, organized ecstasy ring and with it 1,000 kilograms of liquid and powder MDMA (ecstasy).
> 
> The seized powdered drug was 96% pure and packed in vacuum-sealed bags, likely ready for shipment to the U.S. It's worth $100 million but has a potential street value of half a billion dollars and is more than the total amount seized in all of the U.S. in 2003, police said.
> 
> "The quantity is shocking," said Det. Don Cardwell of the vice squad. "I just hope (ecstasy production) isn't about to get out of hand like the marijuana labs."
> 
> York police, led by Det.-Const. Doug Tetrault, developed a new policing technique in July and began monitoring the sale of chemicals like safrole and piperonal which are precursors in the production of MDMA.
> 
> The method reaped big benefits for police on Dec. 6 as the chemicals were traced to two individuals, which led to two Toronto homes and a house in suburban Markham.
> 
> In total, three homes and four storage units in Toronto and Markham were raided over three days last week. Police also found a quantity of hash and some cash.
> 
> Seven people, mostly from B.C., have been arrested.



I'm glad my goods are local made :D



futura2012 said:


> Not in English but a decent sized dutch E / Speed lab here.
> 
> Check out the glassware and the modified car exaust
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6eRQLZJ084



Straight out of breaking bad



Dmytry said:


> sad, i saw bottles labeled PMA
> 
> also, i didnt get a glimpse of what the exhaust was attached to, wonder what they were using it for...



It could be a catalytic converter, those contain platinum. Platinum is used to burn of exhaust fumes so its better for the environment. It seems to me like they were trying to hide/burn the chemical smell to keep prying noses away.


----------



## futura2012

> It could be a catalytic converter, those contain platinum. Platinum is used to burn of exhaust fumes so its better for the environment. It seems to me like they were trying to hide/burn the chemical smell to keep prying noses away.



Im not sure what its for might be a custom made reflux condensor unsure??



> note: those charts may be from cheesy sites cuz i just image.googled to be able to grab graphics for the thread, but if you doubt the factual validity of anything i said then google yourself, i promise you we are the world's worst jailer, and it is because of the position we take on drugs.



The charts are great thanks makes a really easy understanding of your point. So I guess this is why we only ever see tweaked out Meth Lab Operators in the USA and nothing big scale like in the thread.

I am told that LSD is still made in a big way in the California Regions. However, as the doses are so tiny a lab making a few kilos of LSD a week is all that is needed for the lions share of the USA market. I suspect a lab on that scale is very hard to trace and the people doing it will be super intelligent as an LSD lab is a little more tricky than your average Meth or E setup.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The US still has plenty of superlabs lol.  The lack of sophistication seen in shitty setups is typically accompanied by a lack of sophistication in the in's/out's of a properly _clandestine _operation, if that makes sense.  If your setup is a disgusting, hazardous hodgepodge of crap, you're more likely to be equally as half-assed in the legal-safety aspects.  Shitty labs have a higher% of being busted during any given stretch of time than higher quality labs <an assumption as there's clearly no data to know that for sure>


----------



## nikofrance

good


----------



## futura2012

> The US still has plenty of superlabs lol. The lack of sophistication seen in shitty setups is typically accompanied by a lack of sophistication in the in's/out's of a properly clandestine operation, if that makes sense. If your setup is a disgusting, hazardous hodgepodge of crap, you're more likely to be equally as half-assed in the legal-safety aspects. Shitty labs have a higher% of being busted during any given stretch of time than higher quality labs <an assumption as there's clearly no data to know that for sure>



Yeah im sure there are some superlabs but discretion would be the key. I wouldnt fancie being the lab owner I would be constantly paranoid. Interesting that Hobart Houson only got a couple of years back in the day for manufacture before he decided to become Mr Ecstasy.

A hazerdous hodgepodge of crap would logically lead to unnecessary suspision and of course sketchey deleveries and sketchey people would likely come hand in hand with it.

Whats the biggest E lab busted do date in the USA? I remember reading about one that was in an underground shipping container buried in someones front drive.

I also read about Pickard with his LSD lab. Otherwise all I ever seem to see is messey small time meth labs with a butchered gas bottle and a couple of polypropelene bottles with some gassing setup. All looks very hodgepodge to me. I sometimes wonder if the cops trash it first before taking pics.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya hobart is a decent enough example, but let's not pretend he was the top of the field or was teh only one to've done such things ;]


----------



## futura2012

> ya hobart is a decent enough example, but let's not pretend he was the top of the field or was teh only one to've done such things ;]



I think he was top of his field for a while. Some of the custom labware illustrations in his books you can see implimented in the Aussie Superlab at the start of this thread.

The whole DEA thing with dateline I never really understood. I assumed the DEA had already busted him and the Science Alliance was to find others. No one will really know but that whole story seems too far fetched for me to beleive it at face value.


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh i'm not saying he didn't pioneer some things, or that he's not near the top of those who were trying to "spread the knowledge", just that there's incredible likelihood there were, and still are, much larger-scale ventures than even his (on continental US soil)

and yes there's lotsa q's on that whole scenario..


----------



## kah8

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## futura2012

*Cross-border methamphetamine trade booms amid Mexico's 'war on drugs'*











A soldier guards boilers at an outdoor clandestine methamphetamine laboratory 
discovered in Chiquilistlan, Mexico

The number of methamphetamine “super labs” seized by Mexican authorities has rocketed in the last five years but shipments of the drug across the border have also continued to grow, according to government statistics.

The increase highlights how Mexico’s cartels have diversified beyond their traditional focus of exporting cocaine, heroin and marijuana by transforming their operations to also make methamphetamines on an industrial scale.

The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) has noted “a sustained upward trend in Mexican methamphetamine availability in U.S. markets.” Research by the U.S. government also shows that methamphetamine prices are falling and that the purity level of seizures is rising.
Advertise | AdChoices

According to information from Mexico’s Secretariat of National Defense, 22 methamphetamine labs were seized in 2007. That number increased to 206 in 2011.

The vast majority of these were classed as super labs – in contrast to smaller operations that characterize much of the production in the United States, a secretariat official confirmed to msnbc.com.  The official asked for anonymity for security reasons.

"Methamphetamine seizure rates inside the United States and along the U.S.-Mexico border have increased markedly since 2007," according to a U.S. Department of Justice report.

'In the business of making money'
U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) officials said they could not comment specifically on statistics released by the Mexican government, but acknowledge that the cartels have adapted and changed since President Felipe Calderon declared his war on drugs in December 2006.

“There has been an evolution,” Special Agent Gary Boggs of the DEA’s Office of Diversion Control told msnbc.com. “All of these drug trafficking groups, they are not in the business of drugs, they are in the business of making money.  So regardless of what the drug is, if there is a market for it they are going to try ways of making money out of it.”

Methamphetamine, a white, odorless and bitter crystalline powder, dissolves in water or alcohol and can be taken orally, snorted, injected or smoked.  Known as meth, chalk, go-fast, zip, ice and crystal, among other names, it can be very addictive and lead to dramatic weight loss, dental problems, paranoia, hallucinations and extreme violence.

The methamphetamine trade is only part of the drug problem confronting Mexico – the country’s cartels also produce or traffic large amounts of cocaine, heroin and marijuana, among other narcotics.  Since Calderon's war on drugs began, more than 47,500 people have been killed, according to the country's attorney general's office.  The worsening violence and continued flow of drugs has caused many to question whether Mexico’s militarized approach is the right way to stamp out the cartels.

While most of the bloodshed in the war on drugs has been south of the border, the problem has had a direct impact on Americans.  Mexico is the primary source of methamphetamines consumed in the U.S., according to the Department of Justice’s National Drug Threat Assessment 2011. 

“Methamphetamine production in Mexico is robust and stable, as evidenced by recent law enforcement reporting, laboratory seizure data, an increasing flow from Mexico, and a sustained upward trend in Mexican methamphetamine availability in U.S. markets,” according to the study, which bases its conclusions on data running through September 2010.  “Law enforcement and intelligence reporting, as well as seizure, price, and purity data, indicate that the availability of methamphetamine in general is increasing in every region of the (United States).”

According to the Department of Justice report, from July 2007 through September 2010, the price per pure gram of methamphetamine decreased 60.9 percent, from $270.10 to $105.49. Purity increased 114.1 percent, from 39 percent to 83 percent.

Booming business
After declining sharply in 2007, methamphetamine seizures along the Mexico-U.S. border have increased every year. 

The dramatic growth in operations targeting Mexican methamphetamine super labs from 2007 and 2011 is likely the result of the huge increase in military involvement during Calderon’s war on drugs, said Octavio Rodriguez, coordinator of the Justice in Mexico Project at the University of San Diego’s Trans-Border Institute.

This jump in decommissions cannot be taken alone, however – falling prices also suggest that the trade in methamphetamines remains a booming business despite the enormous military deployment.

“My impression is that this data shows a much greater effectiveness on the part of the army,” Rodriguez told msnbc.com.  “But what these numbers imply to me is that if lab seizures are growing and the price is falling is that the production is so high that it is not causing a serious impact. In other words, if seizures are not having a real effect on prices and the price continues to fall it means that the seizures aren’t even affecting the level of production.”
Advertise | AdChoices

Since 2007, Mexican spending on security, which includes the army, navy, federal police and attorney general's office, has almost doubled to reach more than $46 billion.

The United States, the world’s largest consumer of illegal drugs, had spent around $1.4 billion since 2008 on the struggle against the cartels in Mexico and Central America as part of the so-called Merida Initiative.  Meanwhile, U.S. border patrols costing the United States $3 billion per year have helped make the nearly 2,000-mile-long boundary as fortified as it has been in 160 years, according to a report by the Council of Foreign Relations.

But despite the billions spent and tens of thousands of lives lost, the organization thought to be controlling much of the methamphetamine trade as well as heroin and marijuana, the Sinaloa cartel, remains staggeringly powerful.  In January, Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzman,  at the helm of the group believed to control the methamphetamine trade and the drug’s key ingredients, earned the title of “world’s most powerful drug trafficker” from the U.S. Department of Treasury.

Fugitive drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman is believed to be a billionaire.

Guzman has also appeared on Forbes’ World’s Most Powerful People list since 2009, and is thought to be the world’s richest drug dealer, according to the magazine.

Key chemicals
Officials say key to stamping out the methamphetamine trade is interrupting the flow of chemicals needed to manufacture it, known as precursors.

China and India are the main countries involved in the trafficking of key precursor chemicals to Mexico, the DEA’s Boggs said

“We’ve … taken steps to work with our international partners to curb international chemical smuggling,” he added.

Despite efforts by officials on both sides of the border, the trade in methamphetamines and precursors is likely spreading south.  According to The Associated Press, 1,600 tons of precursors were seized in Guatemala in 2011, up from 400 seized there in 2010.

In December alone, 675 tons of precursors destined for Guatemala were seized in Mexico.  Most of it came from Shanghai, China, the AP reported.  At $100 per gram for the finished product, that would end up producing hundreds of billions of dollars-worth of drugs.


----------



## Folley

Delicious methamphetamine :D


----------



## futura2012

> just that there's incredible likelihood there were, and still are, much larger-scale ventures than even his (on continental US soil)



Yeah sure I guess it depends on what type of venture your referring to.

Large Scale LSD Lab California Bound - Very Likely

Large Scale Chemical Supply House Happily Supplying Schedule I Precursors to Ravers - Unlikely

Large Scale E Lab Similiar in Size to the Aussie Lab on Page 1 and the dutch Super Lab Above - Less Likely

Small - Medium Scale Lab Manufacturing and Pressing - Likely (Maybe Pokeballs / Chi Mints)

Small Pill Presses either importing MDMA or RCs and Pressing Up - In Abundance (all over USA hence all the bunk now)


----------



## Jabberwocky

_According to the Department of Justice report, from July 2007 through September 2010, the price per pure gram of methamphetamine decreased 60.9 percent, from $270.10 to $105.49. Purity increased 114.1 percent, from 39 percent to 83 percent._

holy shit.
_Think of the children._ 
If you're a "drug warrior", you should probably hop on the legalize-pot bandwagon asap, if you want any measurable sway over consumption trends.  Legalizing pot means kids' #1 recreational drug of choice can be taken out of the same black market realm ice is moved through.  Ramping up your counter-narcotics efforts has failed to touch the proliferation of meth, your own DOJ assessment paints about as dismal a picture as possible.  If you *increase* availability of marijuana, you're offering an effective deterrent.  Something to think about.


----------



## futura2012

This is what I imagine there being a lot of in USA. 

Small little mom and pop setups like this that are very small, can be ordered online under the pretence of chem hobby kits and can happily supply a small circle of friends.

I am not sure what punishment you would receive if you got caught with a setup like this?


----------



## Jabberwocky

bmxxx said:


> _According to the Department of Justice report, from July 2007 through September 2010, the price per pure gram of methamphetamine decreased 60.9 percent, from $270.10 to $105.49. Purity increased 114.1 percent, from 39 percent to 83 percent._
> 
> holy shit.
> _Think of the children._
> If you're a "drug warrior", you should probably hop on the legalize-pot bandwagon asap, if you want any measurable sway over consumption trends.  Legalizing pot means kids' #1 recreational drug of choice can be taken out of the same black market realm ice is moved through.  Ramping up your counter-narcotics efforts has failed to touch the proliferation of meth, your own DOJ assessment paints about as dismal a picture as possible.  If you *increase* availability of marijuana, you're offering an effective deterrent.  Something to think about.



oh and that huge shift towards higher purity and lower prices comes after '80-->'00 saw a price drop of over 50%:








And that drop during '80-'00 was despite more than tripling the DEA budget: 





^that's in millions, right now they're mid$3B's.  
[the DEA budget, of course, being but a small portion of the total $ we throw away annually to keep the failed war alive, maybe 10% of what we spend directly on "combating drugs"- clearly i'm talking before the costs of wasted time by local police, prison space, courts etc etc etc that are all being wasted]


----------



## futura2012

*Mexico drug wars: graphic pictures
*


*NSFW*: 
























9 March: Mexican Army soldiers guard a clandestine drug lab in the Tingambato municipality, Michoacan state. Some 300kg of crystal meth and a ton of ephedrine were seized during the operation






Guarding bags of Sodium Hydroxide and Massive Reaction Chamber






Whopping Amounts of Drying and Bagged Meth






More drying meth

*Why Mexican crystal meth is America's problem*






CULIACAN, Mexico (GlobalPost) — The colossal water cistern set in a clearing in a hilly, heavily forested area can hold 25,000 liters of water — enough to irrigate a major food farm.

But follow the pipes down and there, beneath a corrugated iron roof and resting on hay bales, and its real, more sinister purpose is revealed.

Here in the heat of northern Mexico, the factory churned out record amounts of methamphetamine — known on the American streets as crystal meth, or ice — a drug that has torn through the United States and become the biggest growth area for cartels south of the border.

U.S. police have known for several years that the cartels were gaining strength in the meth trade, taking over a business that used to be run by American biker gangs that cooked up crystal in buckets and bath tubs.

But a recent series of raids by the Mexican military revealed that the cartel meth factories have become even bigger and more sophisticated than previously thought.

Busted in June, the factory in the clearing near this unwieldy Mexican city is estimated to have produced 40 metric tons of meth, worth some $1.4 billion on American streets, in just two months before it was shut down — making it the largest operation of its kind to be exposed in the continent.

Huge barrels with the precursor chemical pseudoephedrine also fill the factory, unleashing a foul smell throughout the clearing.

Next to the vats and barrels stand rows of towering mobile gas tanks and a tangle of electric cables sprawling from a large generator.

"Mexico now has some massive and very sophisticated operations. We call them super labs," said the Drug Enforcement Agency's Elizabeth Kempshall, special agent in charge of the Phoenix Division.

Kempshall follows the meth production in Mexico because tons of the produce are trafficked through her jurisdiction in Arizona.

This vast supply has helped boost consumption of the drug — which looks like a white flaky crystal and can be smoked in pipes as well as injected or snorted.

Meth is now the most popular hard drug in America's Midwest and West, ahead of cocaine and heroin, according to the DEA.

This surge has come about as gangsters have developed new, concentrated forms of meth that are more potent than any other drugs on the market.

"You smoke meth and it can give you a high twice as long as crack cocaine," Kempshall said. "While crack cocaine focused on the inner cities, meth has swept the whole nation, especially the suburbs."

The euphoric effect of crystal can allow people to work for days without rest, fuel hectic parties and give users unstoppable libidos.

But addicts soon fall foul of the drug's longer lasting effects, suffering chronic paranoia, violent tendencies and tooth loss — known as meth mouth.

"Meth can make you rob and fight without thinking about it. It just amplifies the real evil side of people," said Craig Stuart, a stocky 25-year old addict, recovering in a rehab center in Phoenix.

The dollars spent by junkies such as Stuart provide immense wealth south of the border.

In 2007, police swept on a Mexico City mansion to find $207 million piled up in huge mountains of notes in what the DEA said was the biggest cash bust in world history.

The homeowner Zhenli Ye Gon, a Chinese national, was later arrested in the United States, where he is now standing trial for selling raw chemicals to cartels for the production of meth.

Such immense profits lead to bloody turf battles in a country where the minimum wage is just $5 a day.

Nearly 4,000 people have been killed in drug-related violence in Mexico this year despite the army patrolling the streets to keep order.

The meth trade has also helped spawn new ultra-violent gangs such as La Familia Michoacana, a crime syndicate based in the lush highlands of western Mexico.

Emerging in 2006, La Familia is alleged to have produced hundreds of tons of crystal in its rolling hills and used the money to finance an army of killers to protect its trade.

After the federal police this year busted 39 meth labs belonging to La Familia and nabbed some of its kingpins, the group hit back hard, its gunmen attacked police bases across the region with grenades and assault rifles.

They then kidnapped 12 police off-duty officers, tortured and shot them, and lined up their corpses on a road.

"Try and arrest another one of us," said a note in scrawling handwriting next to the bodies. "We are waiting for you here."






^^ This was the E Lab I was on about in an underground shipping container.






^^ The side has been dug out by the police when discovered.






^^ Entrance Hole. Panels would have been dug out of the side for ventalation






^^ Similiar idea here but an inside underground drug lab. Hope they had good 
     ventilation yikes!! I can imagine being down there amongst amonia etc rather grim 






^^ Wow an underground chemist following some safety advice and making an underground
version of a fume hood. Its a bit sketchey but it would certainly prevent boiling hot
solvents and fragmented glass blowing into your face.






^^ This is what a real fume hood looks like






^^ Police Version Propaganda Meth Lab










^^ Another police demo meth lab. This time the  lab owner looked like they may have been
a monkey in their former life and hung everything from the roof.  Looks like a coffee 
grinder has had a condensor stuck in the side of it and a rubber pipe has had a copper
pipe pushed through it.  Mmmmm some how me thinks this is a setup 8(


----------



## Jabberwocky

futura2012 said:


> In 2007, police swept on a Mexico City mansion to find $207 million piled up in huge mountains of notes in what the DEA said was the biggest cash bust in world history.
> 
> The homeowner Zhenli Ye Gon, a Chinese national, was later arrested in the United States, where he is now standing trial for selling raw chemicals to cartels for the production of meth.



For those unfamiliar, Zhenli is someone worth googling; it is not as simple as that^.  
Zhenli owned unimed(amongst other pharm co's), and imported pseudo into mexico with gov sanction until '05.  The charges he faces are that he had a shipment afterwards.  Now, while you probably didn't remember his name, you probably remember the pic of some of the cash found at his mansion:





Wondering why a "meth lord" was keeping ~$200M+ in his personal mansion?  Me too; not really in keeping with someone who considers the $$ to be contraband... Zhenli claims that ~$50M of it is his, the rest is $ he was safeguarding for/at the instruction of Calderon's party(PAN).  Not surprisingly, this has been dismissed as nonsense by president calderon (the majority of mexicans *do not* side with their government in this case, which is a large media topic in mexico.  "I believe the Chinaman" or something like that (lol) bumper stickers are a common sight)

Zhenli intended to seek political asylum in the US, and was with his (wife?  friend?  meh) eating near a mall (no hiding, no bodyguards) when 7-8 DEA agents came in and escorted him out.

The US DOJ (not Zhenli or his lawyers) filed motion to dismiss the case in june'09, *citing Mexico's interests* as well as evidentiary concerns.  The case was dismissed(with predjudice) in august'09, and he's awaiting what he fears- extradition to mexico (note that your typical narcotrafficker is the opposite- teh US justice system is to be feared/avoided)

Hopefully *someone* here is familiar enough with this case to elaborate for us.  I'm very interested to know what mexican interests our DOJ would cite in dismissing a case that's over enough pseudo for ~$700B+ ice.  Their interests to produce cheap ice?  The interests of calderon to be just as involved as any druglord, despite being the one waging the obscenely bloody mexican drug war we've seen these past years? 
(_this _is our way of regulating the narcotics industry?  if we're gonna have our fingers in it from chinese pseudo to US street dealers, let's just legalize, nationalize and tax the fucker already, and watch what it does for social concerns and the US economy (both from direct effects and from secondary things, like strengthening mexico economically.  Think of what teh drug war does to mexico, and then realize that all ethical/humanitarian concerns aside, they are our 3rd largest trade partner, and they're living under war/drug lords in HUGE parts of the country))



Zhenli isn't the only high-profile narco-case that has the potential to show some serious foul play by gov's.  Cannot recall names(I suck at recalling spanish names lol) but if you care to google you'll find the big sinaloa bosses* case where they're making the (believable)claim they are immune and were acting with US/DEA sanction.  Their case is not without merit.

FWIW, Zhenli's supposed allegiance was with sinaloa (very strong evidence that sinaloa is the "sanctioned"/ignored cartel by mx/us authorities).  Also of interest is the $100M+ that Zhenli spent (read: laundered) at one of Sheldon Adelson's casino's in vegas (edit: perhaps much more, see:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenb...s-targeted-in-money-laundering-investigation/





> The dollars spent by junkies such as Stuart provide immense wealth south of the border.


What a disingenuous, ignorant way of stating it.  Stuart's addiction would require only dollars' worth of meth at true production costs- the "immense wealth" provided to traffickers/terrorists/criminals comes from the artificial inflation created by the drug war, not directly from junkies' consumption needs.  Stated another way- stuart's usage would provide no money to shady organizations on its own, but we've gone ahead and effectively subsidized these massive criminal org's by instituting an obscene markup, paid for in US addicts' dollars, tons of blood right south of our border (and there's more and more reports of these criminal DTO outfits becoming increasingly associated with islamic terrorist factions.  because if there's one thing the homeland security crowd should be scared of there, it's a massive shipping corridor that's effectively w/o governmental oversight (no matter how much $ or enforcement we throw at it, it's still just a very small piece of the industry we effectively see), whose main function is moving large amounts of product into our country w/o our government knowing.  That's an industry we can't afford to support, yet that is about the entirety of what our drug laws accomplish.




> Such immense profits lead to bloody turf battles in a country where the minimum wage is just $5 a day.


this dynamic is what makes our domestic fallout from the drug war seem like a walk in the park.  this, combined with the prices that otherwise cheap commodities could never have reached w/o artificial hiking from prohibition, creates government-like powers for the narco industries.  What we're seeing now in mexico isn't new, just look at what happened in colombia after we declared war on drugs in '71, we turned the FARC into a well-funded, full-fledged terrorist organization (which saw the creation of AUC in response), and the country has been in full-fledged civil war since (a war that we are party to, not just wrt its inception or in some ideological sense, but in a real sense of $, personnel on the ground and training.  Some would argue that ends justify means, and that a lot of this is necessary-evil, to keep influence in the region <some say this for our involvement in the 2nd largest drug-producing state behind colombia: afghanistan>.  A simple glimpse of the $#'s would show that, ethics aside, this can be accomplished far cheaper through legalizing and controlling hte markets directly).  
Drug money liquidity saved many banks from collapse(and the global economy from such impact) in '08.  The illicit drug economy accounts for about 1% of global GDP, as it stands right now.  Again, one could put aside morality, ethics and human-rights concerns, and contend that such an industry clearly does have huge economic implications, and that the 1%GDP is only that high because of artificial-inflation, ie that such a large market only exists by virtue of prohibition.  This is short-sightedness at its worst.  If you do not see how legalizing drugs will, after some years, allow economies and nations to repurpose resources and citizens into more productive uses, you're being incredibly ignorant.  The money and effort wasted to turn a profit in the global drug market would have to find new venues if drugs were legalized, and not only would this create more total productivity<as effort and money is not wasted on fighting an artificial barrier ie the drug war>, but the $ goes to different parts of society<ie doesn't enrich criminal/terrorist org's to nearly the extent we do today.  Our drug war directly funds these people.)
Vested interests in the current state of affairs include almost everyone, sadly, except ideologically-concerned anti-prohibitionists (basically, nerds like myself).  Government officials and large banks*, as organizations, are BETTER OFF if we legalize- the same cannot be said about *specific* politicians and bankers, ergo a strong resistance to change at the levels where change typically comes from, or at the very least, must enjoy support from.
[*read: HBUS and HBMX to see how institutionalized the black-market profits have become]
Yet another "unintended consequence" of prohibition, we have allowed massive power accumulations in institutionalized areas such as these banks, or the DEA, that are now very very threatened by the prospect of legalization, despite it providing a net-benefit to governments as a whole, or the banking industry as a whole.



alright i've spent wayy longer on this post than intended so am leaving for now but this will likely be edited and expanded later.


----------



## futura2012

*Mexico's Sinaloa cartel makes big move into meth*











The war on drugs has a new front, and so far it appears to be a losing one.

MEXICO CITY (AP) — Mexico's most powerful drug cartel appears to be expanding methamphetamine production on a massive scale, filling a gap left by the breakdown of a rival gang that was once the top trafficker of the synthetic drug.

The globe-spanning Sinaloa cartel is suspected of dealing record tons of drugs and precursor chemicals processed in industrial-sized operations.

The apparent increase in the Sinaloa group's involvement comes as the Mexican government says it has dismantled the La Familia gang with key arrests and killings of its leadership, and as Mexico is once again the primary source of meth to the United States, according to U.S. drug intelligence reports.

Methamphetamine production, gauged by seizures of labs and drugs in Mexico, has increased dramatically since 2008.

Mexican authorities have made two major busts in as many months in the quiet central state of Queretaro. In one case, they seized nearly 500 tons (450 metric tons) of precursor chemicals. Another netted 3.4 tons (3.1 metric tons) of pure meth, which at $15,000 a pound would have a street value of more than $100 million.

Authorities said they couldn't put a value on the precursors, which were likely headed for a 300-foot-long (100-meter-long) industrial processing lab found buried 12 feet (4 meters) underground in a farm field in the cartel's home, Sinaloa state.

"We think it was Sinaloa," said a U.S. law enforcement official in Mexico, noting that Sinaloa can piggyback meth onto the network it already has for cocaine, heroin and marijuana. "They may now have this renewed interest in trying to control a bigger portion of the meth market. Although La Familia has distribution points in the U.S. ... they don't have the distribution network that Sinaloa cartel has."

He couldn't be named for security reasons.

Steve Preisler, an industrial chemist who wrote the book "Secrets of Methamphetamine Manufacture" and is sometimes called the father of modern meth-making, said "the quantity is just amazing."

"It is a huge amount of starting material which would allow them to dominate the world market," Preisler, who served 3½ years in prison more than two decades ago, emailed The Associated Press in reply to questions. He added that the most efficient production methods would yield about half the weight of the precursors in uncut meth, or between 200 and 250 tons, which could be worth billions of dollars.

Officials of Mexico's federal police, army and attorney general's office refused to comment on who owned the meth lab or precursor warehouses.

Meth availability in the U.S. has rebounded since the drop in 2007 and is directly related to production in Mexico, according to the U.S. Justice Department.

Meth seizures remained roughly level in the U.S. at 8.16 tons (7.4 metric tons) in 2008 and 8.27 (7.5 metric tons) in 2009. But Mexico went from seizing 0.37 tons (0.34 metric tons) in 2008 to 6.72 tons (6.1 metric tons) in 2009, the U.N report said.

Mexican meth seizure figures for 2010 are not yet published, but the U.S. official said they almost certainly rose over 2009.

Authorities seized 200 tons of precursor chemicals at the seaport of Manzanillo last year, a raid that the Attorney General's Office described at the time as the largest in Mexican history. The Queretaro seizure last month was double that.

Seizures of methamphetamine laboratories also have increased dramatically, according to the U.S. State Department's 2011 International Narcotics Control Report. The number of methamphetamine labs seized by Mexican authorities jumped from 57 in 2008 to 217 in 2009, and the number of busts remained almost as high in early 2010. The volume "suggests that it is not solely for U.S. and domestic consumption," the report said.

The Mexican government says its offensive against La Familia, a pseudo-religious gang based in western Michoacan state that was once the country's main meth producer, is one of the key successes in its crackdown on organized crime and drug-trafficking. Founder Nazario Moreno Gonzalez was killed in a two-day shootout with federal police in December. His right-hand man, Jose de Jesus Mendez Vargas, who allegedly ran the meth operations, was arrested in June.

But the U.S. official said other gangs are now trying to fill the void.

Sinaloa, headed by fugitive drug lord Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman, tends to think big: in mid-July, Mexican soldiers found a 300-acre (120 hectare) marijuana field in Baja California, the biggest such plantation in the country's history. The army said laborers working for the Sinaloa cartel planted thousands of plants under vast swaths of shade cloth and irrigated and fertilized them.

But nobody was prepared for the size of the meth network officials found in industry-heavy Queretaro, one of Mexico's safest states in terms of drug violence. The two seizures were related, the U.S. official said, and came out of the arrest of a local meth distributor months ago.

When soldiers raided three interconnected warehouses on June 15, they thought they had found 1,462 50-gallon drums filled with various precursors. But when experts examined the stash, they found 3.4 tons (3.1 metric tons) of pure meth.

Last month, soldiers discovered another warehouse at an industrial park piled with 300 metric tons of solid phenylacetamide and the equivalent of about 150 tons of liquid methyl phenylacetate.

Used in an old type of meth production known as "P2P," the ingredients are easier to smuggle, or to make from other substances that aren't specifically banned. Such precursors have become more prevalent since Mexico outlawed meth's main ingredient, pseudoephedrine, in 2007.

Authorities say the P2P method produces a less-potent drug. But the 2011 World Drug Report released in June by the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime noted that the sheer quantity of meth the Mexican cartels are producing allows them offer it in purer form.

Soldiers found a sophisticated underground meth lab near the Sinaloa coast city of Mazatlan on June 26. The two-story structure had an elevator and ventilation systems, cooking and sleeping facilities. The house-sized under ground complex was reachable only by a 30-meter (yard) long tunnel, the opening disguised under a tractor shed.

The U.S. official said the warehouse in Queretaro raided in July was apparently meant to supply the underground lab in Sinaloa.

Some speculate that the Sinaloa cartel is trying to reach even beyond the U.S. Police in Malaysia arrested three Mexican brothers in March 2008 at a secluded meth factory along with a Singaporean and a Malaysian, and seized more than 60 pounds (nearly 30 kilograms) of methamphetamine.

While the U.S. official wouldn't say that the men belonged to the Sinaloa cartel, he noted that were from Sinaloa state.

"Were they over there showing people how to cook meth? ... Or was it a test for Sinaloa, a test of the capability of expanding the market to that part of the world?" he said.

Such an Asian connection would be a natural link for the cartel, since most of Mexico's precursor chemicals come from the region.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^unsure why you posted that here..


----------



## futura2012

^^ Yeah you might be right not so relevant to labs ill find something else 

Updated! A story about a monster load of Precursors being discovered in Mexico.

As a mild understatement looks like you have a big Meth Problem in America.

Reading all this I am surprised the price per gram is not lower. This latest round of labs is operating on an uncontrolable scale.

That shot at the top of row of with approx 10+ 40 Litre Round Flasks with Allihn Condensors fitted. The glassware was immaculate. Looks like they were aiming for Max purity on a total industrial scale.

Looks like some kind of legalisation might be the only way to go the situation looks totally and utterly out of control.

I am still amazed we dont see any Mex Super E Labs Busted. I suspect these labs may well also pump out MDMA as required. Maybe theres more money in meth than MDMA dont knw for sure.

Cheers on all your write ups above a great addition to the thread. Its becoming a minefield of Lab and Legal info :D


----------



## elr

futura2012 said:


> This is what I imagine there being a lot of in USA.
> 
> Small little mom and pop setups like this that are very small, can be ordered online under the pretence of chem hobby kits and can happily supply a small circle of friends.
> 
> I am not sure what punishment you would receive if you got caught with a setup like this?



the punishment would be really really awful.  i wonder where those pictures are set up?  is it a school laboratory?  the top one looks like a kitchen the bottom one looks like a college.


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

futura2012 said:


> Reading all this I am surprised the price per gram is not lower. This latest round of labs is operating on an uncontrolable scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some kind of legalisation might be the only way to go the situation looks totally and utterly out of control.



I'm not too exactly sure mate. 

I think the reason they see such prices high is due to the fact of methamphetamine's addictive nature knowing the buyer will feel the need to pay such high prices regardless of circumstances just to reduce their craving. And the sellers know this, shady shady business my friend. /:


----------



## Jabberwocky

so what?  street prices have been less and less influenced by collusion at the distribution level since we began trying to fight it in '71.  the more our fight hits the industry, the more de-centralize it, the more pure market forces will replace possible collusion (hence lower prices / higher quality)
/'collusion' at street level is a non-issue, and collusion at the production level doesn't allow the price fixing that we saw when it was run by escobar, or in the 1st round of restructuring after he was taken down.
//demand for drugs is what we refer to as 'inelastic', which automatically sets a tone for the _how _the market currently operates on a fundamental level; it's not that way because "asshole" dealers are intentionally 'extorting' people in a manner like you imply.  in fact, sellers tend to be more successful the lower they can price, maximizing profit through higher volume, as the 'quantity discount' inherent to this black market is much much steeper than it would be in an open drug market


----------



## futura2012

> the punishment would be really really awful. i wonder where those pictures are set up? is it a school laboratory? the top one looks like a kitchen the bottom one looks like a college.



The top picture looks like someone has purchased all the distillation kit and didnt think about how they were going to rig it. Its interesting cause althought it looks really sketchey all the little detail seems to have been met water supply, vacuum source, joint seals and heating mantle (although in a source pan of oil  ). Its real mom and pop stuff. All being done on the cheap.

The pic beneath this is a DEA moc up of an illegal lab. The police moc ups tend to be the trash lab approach but the DEA have been a lot more accurate in setup just a little "OVER CLEAN" LOL.

So are you saying if you got caught in the USA with a microsetup like this you would still be in a lot of trouble correct?



> I'm not too exactly sure mate.
> 
> I think the reason they see such prices high is due to the fact of methamphetamine's addictive nature knowing the buyer will feel the need to pay such high prices regardless of circumstances just to reduce their craving. And the sellers know this, shady shady business my friend. /:



Just seems as these labs get bigger and bigger and judging by some of these pics they are truly massive scale I assumed this might affect the overall price.

I am still ultra confused why the Mexicans dont start flooding the USA with decent E pills cause if you look at the dutch super lab in scale to the mex meth labs its relatively small.

MDMA is not much harder to make than meth and by all accounts it sounds like the pills in the USA are Utter trash. I can only assume the market ther for decent pills unadulterated molly must be MASSIVE.

If your a cartel owner and reading this please take note 

This is added by a request from PM.

*The Dateline Strike Interviews*


*NSFW*: 





Part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2N-oNgUPHY

Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVDROqXqM2g

Part 3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4N9xXPTXC8

Part 4 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICiVZmdtQMY

Part 5 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu1-QWZVAkY






^^ Flagstaff Students Drug Lab Bust 1






^^ Flagstaff Students Drug Lab Bust 2






^^ Flagstaff Students Drug Lab Bust 3






^^ Flagstaff Students Drug Lab Bust 4






^^ Robbie Gordon (Primary Chemist)






^^ Jeffrey Gilljum (Primary Chemist)






^^ Rick Kim & Jennifer Levi (Random Ravers Sucked into MDMA Manufacture)






^^ The Glassware Dealer






^^ Strikes Conviction






^^ Strikes Conviction Part 2






^^ The Worlds first ever Drug Chemist Friendly Chemical Supply House






^^ A very famous face in the Ecstasy World aka STRIKE






^^ Strike searching for "suspicious" orders whilst a fluffy bee sits on his monitor screen






Strike shows us a list of potentially "goofy" customers who he thought might be manufacturing drugs so he refused to serve them.





Anyone ever wondered why four students might start a lab on this scale to begin with, video tape it and post pictures on the hive.

I have always wondered if this whole thing was a DEA sting from the start. 

If it was the DEA were SMART.


----------



## Folley

> I am still ultra confused why the Mexicans dont start flooding the USA with decent E pills cause if you look at the dutch super lab in scale to the mex meth labs its relatively small.
> 
> MDMA is not much harder to make than meth and by all accounts it sounds like the pills in the USA are Utter trash. I can only assume the market ther for decent pills unadulterated molly must be MASSIVE.




They do make some pills, they often flood Texas with high quality beans (Pumas, Dragonflies and KLMs) and though they aren't putting out a shit load all the time, they are a pretty consistent operation. 


Meth is really a lot easier to make than MDMA though, and I'm sure the precursors are easier to obtain in HUGE quantities as well. That, and the giant never-ending market for methamphetamine in every city in the US, and  it just makes a lot more sense to make meth.


----------



## elr

futura2012 said:


> So are you saying if you got caught in the USA with a microsetup like this you would still be in a lot of trouble correct?



people get hurt over a couple pot plants and grow lights so yeah, i think so.


----------



## futura2012

> Meth is really a lot easier to make than MDMA though,



In terms of skill level required its about the same. Looking at some of the custom kit the mexicans are making - reactors, large condensors that recent shot of 40 litre flasks in a row. I really dont think this would present them any obstacle.



> and I'm sure the precursors are easier to obtain in HUGE quantities as well.



Many of the precursors are the same. Different ones such as Pseudo / Ephederine vs Safrol or PMK im not sure the status of these chemicals in Mexico. One thing I will say is they are close to a natural source of Safrol ie the AMAZON.



> and the giant never-ending market for methamphetamine in every city in the US, and it just makes a lot more sense to make meth.



This is the most likely reason. I guess it must be market driven. There cant be enough money in it vs Weed, Coke and Meth I guess the market is more universal. Perhaps Es are more middle class white kids early 20s as opposed to Weed, Coke Meth which crosses all boundaries just a thought.  Would be interesting to see some stats of drug sales Weed vs Coke vs Meth vs Heroin vs Coke etc.


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> One thing I will say is they are close to a natural source of Safrol ie the AMAZON.



Yeah but it's really time consuming and dangerous (risk of detection) to try and extract safrol from Sassafras trees... up until a few years ago psuedoephedrine was legal to buy in massive quantities in Mexico, they're trying to crack down on that though.


Overall though, yeah, it's probably market driven. Hell, half the meth they make probably ends up in ecstasy pills anyways LOL


----------



## futura2012

> Yeah but it's really time consuming and dangerous (risk of detection) to try and extract safrol from Sassafras trees... up until a few years ago psuedoephedrine was legal to buy in massive quantities in Mexico, they're trying to crack down on that though.



The Sassafras bark is the the main source for safrol. It might be time consuming but it is so common it is causing major deforestization.

https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=8522

Brazil is one of the main world suppliers. I am sure if Mexico wanted it they could get it.

It obviousley doesnt make commercial sense for Mexico to fuck around with E pills.

Shame cause the USA is littered with Rubbish E pills and dangerous rubbish pills at that 



> Yeah but it's really time consuming and dangerous (risk of detection) to try and extract safrol from Sassafras trees... up until a few years ago psuedoephedrine was legal to buy in massive quantities in Mexico, they're trying to crack down on that though.



Obtaining essential oils from plants is quite a hobbyist scene in USA.

Check out this custom made reflux condensor. Very impressive.

Custome Beer Keg with water heaters heating steam through a copper tube packed with leaves bark etc and then the steam extracts the oil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoaJOaUL1eY

This could be used for all types of essential oil extraction.

I think extracting Sassafras Bark into Safrole in USA is illegal I am not entirely sure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCt6hBZLfQ8

Safrole is an essential oil so I am not sure on the legaility of it?


----------



## Jabberwocky

IIRC, sassafras oil is still legal to purchase in and of itself.  Processing it, having it around stuff that makes it clear you were gonna process it, etc is definitely past the line.  safrole itself is ListI chem (ie precursor chem) in the US.


----------



## futura2012

So say if you had a steam distillation kit and a load of sassafras bark that would be a felony with intent to manufacture mdma? or would they need the safrol oil first?

What if you said you were using it for aromatherapy and had no intention of making ecstasy?


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'm no lawyer, so take any of this FWIW.
i think you'd be fine saying it was for aromatherapy- provided you were telling the truth.  I assume(read: guess) that "reasonable doubt" would come into play.  are you distilling it alongside other essential oils and fragrances, or alongside PiHKAL and vapor rub?


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> So say if you had a steam distillation kit and a load of sassafras bark that would be a felony with intent to manufacture mdma? or would they need the safrol oil first?
> 
> What if you said you were using it for aromatherapy and had no intention of making ecstasy?



It is certainly illegal to try and extract it from the bark. Might be even illegal to have a large amount of the bark on hand, as is the case with mimosa.


You can buy small amounts of it online, but you're not supposed to and could certainly get in trouble for it... obviously if they have no reason to be suspicious they probably won't arrest you just for a small perfume vial of it.... but a liter? Maybe. They keep a _strict_ watch over all precursors though, if you tried ordering a large amount you can be guaranteed the DEA will be knocking on your door soon.


There is no legal discussion on Bluelight for just this reason though. Every case is different, we just can't know until the judge's gavel has fallen.


----------



## futura2012

> "reasonable doubt" would come into play. are you distilling it alongside other essential oils and fragrances, or alongside PiHKAL and vapor rub?



Yeah thats funny :D

I wonder if you could ramp it up a gear and synth some MD-P2P and claim that was for aromatherapy? A special kind of back massage :D


----------



## junglejuice

Lovin' this thread!

Thanks for all the faptacular lab porn!


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> I wonder if you could ramp it up a gear and synth some MD-P2P and claim that was for aromatherapy? A special kind of back massage :D




nah fuck no. If you get caught with safrole at least you might be able to talk your way out of it.... there's no question with MDP2P, it's just way to close structurally to MDMA


----------



## Jabberwocky

exactly.  with safrole it's "listI"- i don't read the wiki page on "listI" to mean it's automatically 100.0% illegal.  Again, i think intent (as determined by "reasonable" peers/jury) is what comes into play here, if you're reading this thread it's unlikely you'll ever be able to hold safrole legally.  if you were inadvertently caught and it was an honest attempt at aromatherapy and you were ignorant of the whole clandestine MDMA thing, i highly highly doubt anyone in the US legal system could/would prosecute you.  
(again am not a lawyer, this is just conjecture on a scenario that's incredibly unlikely in real life anyway.  like said, if you're reading this post/thread, it is probably 100% illegal for _you _to ever be around safrole, i cannot imagine trying to assert you knew about its illicit usage yet were only going to use for aromatherapy.  in a perfect world, you could - i know i value a plant more in an aesthetic sense if i know it is psychoactive, even if i hate and never would consume its chemicals, and for that very reason i'd give sassafras a +1 when i was choosing stuff for fragrances.  But in practice it's impossible to know someone's intent, and the 'reasonable' system would likely construe knowledge of illicit usage to be de facto intent.
/am saying the +1 to sassafras theoretically, my guess is it's terrible for aromatherapy.  if you're familiar with the smell of raw mdma, you prolly agree with me that the only way the scent is appreciated is by its relation to rolling, not on virtue of the scent alone.  and my understanding is that licorice smell in mdma is from the sassafras


----------



## futura2012

^^ If you wanted to be reminded of rolling get some Anise Oil. Its the stuff they poor on shit Molly Powder to make it smell sassy.  Try it it smells lovely. You can get it on ebay cheap.

I will have to look at the structure you might be able to synth something out of it :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

if i had a desire to be reminded, i'd rather just plan my next session  
/and if i were going for the fragrance, black twizzlers would suffice methinks >;P


----------



## futura2012

*PCP Lab Strikes Again*
















In a change from the usual discoveries of methamphetamine labs, sheriff's deputies found a PCP lab inside a vacant home, sheriff's officials said.

Deputies were called to the 9700 block of East Q-10 shortly before 9:30 p.m. Tuesday after the home's owner, a Torrance resident, came to prepare it for new renters.

Inside the home was a 25-gallon container filled partially with yellow sludge, the remnants of manufacturing PCP, a powerful psychedelic drug developed as an animal tranquilizer. It became popular with drug abusers in the late 1970s and early 1980s.

``I've never seen a PCP lab before,'' said one narcotics deputy who was called to the home. ``They're out here but we usually don't find them.''

Officials said that PCP labs were more common in the Antelope Valley in the early '80s, but now are outnumbered by methamphetamine labs.

PCP is commonly produced more quickly than methamphetamine, and the labs are not detected as easily.

Although the owner said that his tenants moved out Saturday, neighbors told deputies that no one had been in the home for two months.

No one was arrested. An investigation is continuing.


----------



## Jabberwocky

where is torrance?  source/link your pieces futurama  

happy to hear that it still exists, since it's my chief candidate for "would be great to try that".  am trying to stay hopeful that '13 will let me catch a glimpse of the stuff, never seen it or suspected i could source it IRL but really got my fingers crossed :]


----------



## futura2012

*Types of Clandestine Labs*

One type of clandestine lab is the “super” lab, which is a large, highly organized lab that can manufacture 10 or more pounds of MA per production cycle.  These labs are mostly found in southern California and Mexico. 

The other types of clandestine labs are known as “mom and pop” or “Beavis and Butthead” labs.  These are smaller scale labs that manufacture only one to four ounces of MA per production cycle.  This amount of drug production is usually just enough for the operators’ and their associates’ use, and for sale to others in order to finance chemicals for their next production cycle. 

The super labs account for up to 80% of all MA produced.  However, the mom and pop labs have far more explosions, fires, uncontrolled hazardous waste dumping, and child endangerment.  This is because the smaller labs are run by less-skilled cooks with more primitive equipment and facilities.  Furthermore, small labs usually have lab cooks who are parents and MA users themselves, making them more likely to neglect children.

*Mom & Pop E Lab Illustrated below*


----------



## futura2012

> where is torrance? source/link your pieces futurama
> 
> happy to hear that it still exists, since it's my chief candidate for "would be great to try that". am trying to stay hopeful that '13 will let me catch a glimpse of the stuff, never seen it or suspected i could source it IRL but really got my fingers crossed :]



Sorry I lost the piece I have quite a bit going on my screen right now. For future ones ill add the link the only problem with nes links is they die quite quickly.

Re pic source various sources ranging from google to slightly dubious sources so the less said the better :D

I like it how someone called it Lab Porn. Its funny. I will try and find more PCP lab stuff tomorrow.

This thread is getting a lot of hits I see. Wow people must like to see labs LOL. I guess an insight into the world where all these crazy pills come from.


----------



## Folley

> Furthermore, small labs usually have lab cooks who are parents and MA users themselves, making them more likely to neglect children.



wat


----------



## futura2012

^^ I didnt write it LOL

Could do some reductive amination whilst cooking up the kids tea I guess.

gas masks all round :D

Infact that lab is so Mom & Pop he has even left some shoes propping up a receiver flask with a bar code on it.

Wow I bet LE could zoom in on that and figure out where the shoes came from.

Might be able to get finger ID also. Naughty Naughty.

I guess it was yellow and grey dyed water.


----------



## Jabberwocky

unsure what context that was taken from.  more likely to neglect children when they go home?  if the person was referring to at-home labs, well, if there are kids there then it's AUTOMATICALLY neglect imo.  How could you possibly contend otherwise?


----------



## Jabberwocky

futura2012 said:


> ^^ I didnt write it LOL
> 
> Could do some reductive amination whilst cooking up the kids tea I guess.
> 
> gas masks all round :D
> 
> Infact that lab is so Mom & Pop he has even left some shoes propping up a receiver flask with a bar code on it.
> 
> Wow I bet LE could zoom in on that and figure out where the shoes came from.
> 
> Might be able to get finger ID also. Naughty Naughty.
> 
> I guess it was yellow and grey dyed water.


if LE isn't sophisticated enough that things like go w/o saying, i would be shocked.


----------



## futura2012

^^ I think it would be difficult to prove for them. I doubt they would bother. 

I guess a lot of the mom and pop stuff is the Shake and Bake Meth Production although I hear they are really clamping down on that now.

I hear getting pseudo in some states if you have earings and long hair is almost impossible even if you have a genuine cold :D


----------



## Folley

bmxxx said:


> unsure what context that was taken from.  more likely to neglect children when they go home?  if the person was referring to at-home labs, well, if there are kids there then it's AUTOMATICALLY neglect imo.  How could you possibly contend otherwise?



Apparently they think "Mom and Pop" _literally_ means a mother and father cooking up MDMA with little kids running around at their feet

because I'm sure that happens all the time.







> *The decline in ecstasy use coincides with a spike in methamphetamine use*, and the findings are consistent with data recently released by the National Drug and Alcohol Research Centre and in the 2010 National Drug Strategy Household Survey report.


http://allthingsvice.com/2012/06/26/crap-analysis-shows-wee-problem-with-tough-ecstasy-laws/


----------



## Jabberwocky

^lol i referenced that somewhere else recently.  it's obvious if you were ever party to the scene, but nice to see a solid, linkable source for the idea.


----------



## futura2012

Small Scale E Labs






^^ Sassafras Distillation using water recycled ice bucket and vacuum pump






^^ Polypropylene Bucket/Flask with Reflux Condensor
Inside Reaction Reductive Amination of MD-P2P with Al/Hg & Nitromethane






^^ Distillation removal of Methanol






^^ Receiver Flask with Vacuum Connection






^^ Dwarfer Style HCL Gassing Rig






^^ Final Product White MDA Crystal


Some of the above pics are from different labs. Sorry for the confusion I got all my pictures mixed up.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that looks like an incredibly unbelievable amount of raw mdma from such a small setup, does it not?

[how reliable are the place you're getting unsourced pics from?  as in, do you have reason to believe half that stuff is legit and not just someone trying to fraudulently pass stuff off?]


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Something quite fishy here indeed.  Why does your avatar happen to be next to the last image of "final product white MDMA crystal"?


----------



## Jabberwocky

^that's hobart huson's stuffed-bee, or more familiarly the bee logo/branding from rhodium and the hive.  very very commonly put next to final synth pictures of clandestine nature.

still think that looks like WAY more mdma than the batches that such a small scale lab could produce, i mean that's gotta be 1/4k or more, from, what, like 1/2l reaction vessel?  don't think mdma synth is that efficient lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

No worries on the avatar.

We're not asking you to discuss synth information (obviously) - I think what bmxxx is asking (and what I'm asking as well) is are all of those images from the same source and/or are all of those images of the same lab?


----------



## Jabberwocky

exactly.  that lil rx vessel looks wayyyy too small to put out what's seen getting hcl gassed, or drying in the tray.


----------



## junglejuice

Those pics are not all the same lab.

I know where those came from.

That's also MDA, not MDMA


----------



## junglejuice

futura2012 said:


> ^^ Bucket reductive amination via Al/hg amalgam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Different reductive amination using NaBH3CN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Removing MeOH from reductive amination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^basing aqueous layer post-extraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^distilled freebase in DCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ HCL Gassing Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^buchner filtration post-gassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Final Product White *MDA* Crystal



ftfy


----------



## futura2012

> exactly. that lil rx vessel looks wayyyy too small to put out what's seen getting hcl gassed, or drying in the tray.



Looks like some of the pics are from the Flagstaff Student Lab in the Dateline Interview.

The receiver vessel can always be emptied during the process you just have to be careful you dont lose your vacuum during the switch.

Cheers for the update junglejuice 


I just realised I think these pics are the actual work of the flagstaff students!!

I was watching the strike interview yesterday and some of those new pics are seen in the documentary.

Like the one with the three beakers

I just pulled these screen shots off the dateline interview and yes the lab above is work from the Flagstaff Student Lab.   Weird its MDA cause in the doco they claim its MDMA.













*UK group backs Cambodian raids on jungle ecstasy factories which threaten ecosystem *


























Fauna & Flora International (FFI), Working in close partnership with the Cambodian Ministry of Environment, has helped to locate and destroy several factories intended to illegally distil a raw ingredient of the drug ecstasy, in the remote Cardamom Mountains of South-West Cambodia, a practice which threatens the survival of a rare tree and damages the surrounding environment.

The factories had been set up to distill ‘sassafras oil’; produced by boiling the roots and the trunk of the exceptionally rare Mreah Prew Phnom trees and exported to neighbouring countries. The oil is used in the production of cosmetics, but can also be used as a precursor chemical in the altogether more sinister process of producing MDMA – more commonly known as ecstasy. The distillation process not only threatens Mreah Prew Phnom trees, but damages the surrounding forest ecosystem.

Producing sassafras oil is illegal in Cambodia, and the latest raids came at the end of a month-long investigation by FFI and the Ministry of Environment, which uncovered several newly built sassafras factories run by Vietnamese syndicates in Phnom Samkos Wildlife Sanctuary.

The sassafras oil being burned on siteThe investigation culminated in a joint operation with the Royal Cambodian Armed Forces and resulted in the destruction of two factories and two arrests. In June last year, 33 tonnes of sassafras oil, which FFI helped to confiscate, were destroyed at a public ceremony organised by the Cambodian Government and the Australian Federal Police (AFP). The AFP claimed that the oil could have produced 245
million ecstasy tablets with a street value of $US7billion.

FFI Field Coordinator at Phnom Samkos Wildlife Sanctuary, Tim Wood, said: “The reemergence of the sassafras factories in Phnom Samkos Wildlife Sanctuary is of enormous concern to us. Not only are we faced with the prospect that the oil may be used for producing illicit drugs, but the factories have a very destructive impact on the fragile habitats and ecosystems in the sanctuary.

The raid next to the drug distilling machinery“These factories are located close to streams and by-products from the distillation process causes significant pollution of the environment. In addition, the distillation process itself uses enormous quantities of fuel wood from other rainforest trees. Finally, the factory workers typically engage in poaching wildlife from the surrounding forests to supplement their basic diets. Thankfully, on this occasion we were able to locate and destroy the factories before they were in full production mode.”

FFI first became involved in efforts to crack down on the sassafras oil industry in 2004, because of the damage it causes to the rainforest. Alarmed by the rate of destruction of the forests they depend upon, local villagers often approached FFI to report forest processing plants. The degree of destruction was so significant that the local people believed that at the existing rate of destruction, there would be no Mreah Prew Phnom trees left in five years.

In Phnom Samkos Wildlife Sanctuary (western Cardamom Mountains), where most Mreah Prew Phnom trees remain, FFI supports 49 well-trained Ministry of Environment rangers, recruited from local communities. This relatively small team has successfully closed dozens of factories over the past four years, seizing significant amounts of sassafras oil which may otherwise have been sold to make illegal drugs.

FFI staff estimate that, at the height of the industry in 2006, there were at least 75 Mreah Prew Phnom processing plants in the western Cardamom Mountains. This number has plummeted since FFI’s intervention, however, as long as there is demand for sassafras oil, there remains a threat to the forest.

“Recent law enforcement operations clearly show that this threat still persists and that we must remain ever vigilant in our effort to suppress this and other forest crimes.” Tim Wood said.

The Phom Samkos wildlife sanctuary“The rangers deserve our highest praise for their efforts in combating forest crime. They are at the front line of conservation and without their dedication and efforts the Mreah Prew Phnom trees would certainly have become locally extinct.”

However, many of the ranger teams in the Cardamom Mountains are facing funding cuts and possible redundancy. FFI is calling on the Cambodian Government and international donors to recognise and support the work of rangers in the Cardamom Mountains. The forests, local people and even the global community are counting on their remarkable work.

Sassafras oil processing plants are typically located beside streams to provide water for boiling. These streams become highly polluted by factory waste. Mreah Prew Phnom trees are cut down and the roots are then mechanically shredded and boiled in a cauldron over a wood-fire oven. Many more trees in the area are felled to provide fuel for the fire. The distillation process takes about 12 hours to make 30 litres of sassafras oil.

Oil is carried out by hand, often over many kilometres of jungle terrain, to roads from which it is smuggled out of Cambodia to Thailand or Vietnam. The workers are paid around US$25 per month plus cigarettes.

Sassafras oil machinery being destroyed.The Cardamom Mountains Wildlife Sanctuaries Project is a joint initiative of Fauna & Flora International and the Cambodian Ministry of Environment, to conserve globally important species and ecosystems in ways that are compatible with poverty reduction and national development. FFI and the Ministry have been working together in the Cardamom Mountains since 2000.

The Mreah Prew Phnom tree is thought to be Cinnamomum parthenoxylon, a rare tree rated as ‘Data Deficient’ by the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species.

The Cardamom Mountains cover over 2 million hectares of forest, one of the largest remaining blocks of evergreen forest in Southeast Asia. Destruction of these forests would release around 1.4 billion tonnes of CO2,into the atmosphere according to FFI estimates.

The Cardamom Mountains are a global biodiversity hotspot, supporting a large number of endemic animals and plants and well over 60 globally threatened species. 30,000 people live in and around the mountains, including several indigenous ethnic minorities.
















*In a filthy Shanghai laboratory, chemists make batches of mephedrone - and a new incarnation of the 'plant food' linked to the deaths of British teenagers. Never heard of the drugs Eric-1 and Eric-2? That's the point. By Mike Power in London and Simon Parry in China
*






In a filthy Shanghai laboratory, chemists make batches of mephedrone - and a new incarnation of the 'plant food' linked to the deaths of British teenagers






Drug boss Eric, right, inspects the latest batch of a new drug yet to be named at his company in Shanghai, China






A laboratory assistant by a machine containing the new substance - possibly soon to be exported to online buyers in the UK


'I can't think of any way we can get ahead of the game, there are just too many chemical possibilities. There's always going to be something we haven't thought of and legislated for'

'Now people have discovered mephedrone, they'll look for others. It will be interesting to see if the new control kills the market or if goes underground. That's the dilemma for legislators: is controlling it the best way?'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/mos...boratories-scientists-work-new-meow-meow.html


----------



## Folley

^ lmao that lab doesn't look too dirty too me. As long as the equipment is sterilized, does it matter?


----------



## futura2012

^^ I dunno the floor looks pretty sketchey. I notice their using fume hoods so seem to being reasonabley safe.

I bet theres a lot of money in that RC game.


----------



## futura2012

*PHILIPPINES ILLEGAL DRUGS *






A Filipino aide of the Philippine Drug Enforcement Agency (PDEA) breaks seized laboratory equipment used in the production of illegal drugs, at a warehouse in Valenzuela City, east of Manila, Philippines, 11 July 2012. Some 5.7-million pesos (112,000 euro) worth of seized chemicals, paraphernalia and laboratory equipment used in making the illegal drug methamphetamine hydrochloride (shabu) were neutralized and destroyed as part of the PDEA campaign against drug trafficking in the country.


----------



## Jabberwocky

futura2012 said:


> I bet theres a lot of money in that RC game.



it's over the counter dealing at gas stations, sex shops and headshops, at prices that rival generic pot prices (of course i just mean the cannabinoid RC vendors, which is all i've ever seen in my area i think bath salts were gone very very long ago around here), on somethjing that is cheap as hell... they must make a killing.  i can only imagine how cheap it would bge for them to be spraying/making the 'spices' themselves and actually suspect i know a couple that do!  one of that anytime you drive by, they're busy; it's hilariously out of place, like they'll have lines regularly where 4ppl ahead of you getting the same thing, which is probably 90% or more of their total sales.


----------



## futura2012

*The seizure of 13.6 tonnes of pure methamphetamine in western Mexico - equal to half of all meth seizures worldwide in 2009 - feeds growing speculation that the country could become a world platform for meth production, not just a supplier to the United States. The sheer size of the bust in Jalisco state suggests involvement of the powerful Sinaloa cartel, a major international trafficker of cocaine and cannabis that has moved into meth production and manufacturing on an industrial scale. Army officials didn't say which drug gangs could have been behind the dozens of blue barrels filled with powdered meth*


*NSFW*: 



















































Watch Out you Mexicans you have some Tweaker Competitors :D


----------



## Folley

In that first picture most of the meth is powder/small crystals.... then in one barrel, there is GIANT BOULDERS of meth...

possibly re-rocked with MSM?


----------



## futura2012

These super labs are just getting out of control. How they make those BOULDERS I have no idea theoretically if they are making D meth an isolated isomer then there is no limit to the crystal size.

Judging by some of the kit their certainly not lacking in size on anything.

Wow doesnt that tweeker sudafed/gas bottle setup look kinda small in comparison in this day and age :D



> it's over the counter dealing at gas stations, sex shops and headshops, at prices that rival generic pot prices (of course i just mean the cannabinoid RC vendors, which is all i've ever seen in my area i think bath salts were gone very very long ago around here), on somethjing that is cheap as hell... they must make a killing. i can only imagine how cheap it would bge for them to be spraying/making the 'spices' themselves and actually suspect i know a couple that do! one of that anytime you drive by, they're busy; it's hilariously out of place, like they'll have lines regularly where 4ppl ahead of you getting the same thing, which is probably 90% or more of their total sales.



We have a lot of RC suppliers in UK and our law system cant really keep up with it. Methadrone is banned now but there are so many more I lose track.

I can imagine the scenes of a huge que in a gas station or head shop with everyone buying 'insense'. 

Maybe one day the newer generation in the USA might say enough is enough who knows??



I also see a few pills in the Mexican Shots Whoooohooooh maybe thats there next plan stamp out all the trash and bunk pills.


----------



## Folley

^ *Meph*edrone 


I'm guessing the pills would be meth pills though.. there is a shit load of them in the Texas - California area. A ton up here in Washington too, but they get pressed locally.


----------



## Adventure Onwards

Thank you for posting! Really interesting and educational


----------



## futura2012

> Thank you for posting! Really interesting and educational



No worries dude. Google UK gets a little limited for articles and pics if you can find anymore please post and I can upload edit the pics etc.  

Also we are looking for any lab videos


----------



## Jabberwocky

videos can cross the line very quickly so plz be conscious of what you're posting


----------



## futura2012

> videos can cross the line very quickly so plz be conscious of what you're posting



What do you mean bmx? cross the line in what way?


----------



## Jabberwocky

synth and demonstration.  a video from a news site would be fine, but there's stuff from erowid that isn't.


----------



## futura2012

> synth and demonstration. a video from a news site would be fine, but there's stuff from erowid that isn't.



Do you mean the demo of distillation apparatus and also a vacuum distillation?

In both those videos there is not a word about drug synthesis. Not sure why that would not be allowed? They are chemistry videos not drug videos.

I dont think anyone would be crazy enough to feature in their own synth video might be pushing it a bit far 

Anyway today I have been looking at LSD LABs. MMmmm there is very litttle info about LSD Labs. Here is the info I have found so far. A lot of these pics I dont understand but there is a UV spinning ray that some how seperates the necessary components. If anyone has any suggestions for write ups on each pic all the better. I will have a look through some of my books and see if I can find more lab pics or diagrams.


*NSFW*: 










Original Pickard Lab from Operation Julie named after a policewoman 
emptied the nutsacks of the suspects to gain info.  Many said Pickard
had the ultimate formula for making LSD.






Confiscated Glassware from the Missile Cilo Lab in California. Rumour
had it a DEA agent was sent to the lunatic asylum after the break
down of this lab due to its massive scale.






Shots taken from the doco inside LSD






Centrifugal Thin Layer Chromatography. Under UV this identifies the urgot alkaloids.






Further UV seperation






IsolATION OF lsd this dude claims he makes the purest LSD in the world






Various LSD Reagents






Hydrochloric Acid as featured in most clan labs






Various Lab Reagents






Various Glassware






Lab Tools






Nick Sand in his lab in the 70s






Ergot Culture






Further rare footage of Sand in his lsd lab






Sheets of blotters being dipped






Optical lab unsure if this is infact an LSD lab






Dosing up some LSD








 

Dosing sweets with LSD for innocent transportation


----------



## Jabberwocky

that wasn't what i meant.


----------



## futura2012

> that wasn't what i meant.



So what do you mean cause I dont understand. There is no video on Erowid re labs that I would consider not acceptable to put on here. They are generic videos not attached to drug making so would be fine. They are chemistry videos.

PLease explain what you mean.


----------



## Dresden

Chemistry discussion is verboten at bluelight.


----------



## n2n

futura2012 said:


> I dont think anyone would be crazy enough to feature in their own synth video might be pushing it a bit far
> 
> Anyway today I have been looking at LSD LABs. MMmmm there is very litttle info about LSD Labs. Here is the info I have found so far. A lot of these pics I dont understand but there is a UV spinning ray that some how seperates the necessary components. If anyone has any suggestions for write ups on each pic all the better. I will have a look through some of my books and see if I can find more lab pics or diagrams.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Pickard Lab from Operation Julie named after a policewoman
> emptied the nutsacks of the suspects to gain info.  Many said Pickard
> had the ultimate formula for making LSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confiscated Glassware from the Missile Cilo Lab in California. Rumour
> had it a DEA agent was sent to the lunatic asylum after the break
> down of this lab due to its massive scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shots taken from the doco inside LSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with more science knowledge can explain this but this is something to
> do with the molecules of LSD being attracted from the spinning UV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further UV seperation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsolATION OF lsd this dude claims he makes the purest LSD in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various LSD Reagents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrochloric Acid as featured in most clan labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various Lab Reagents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various Glassware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lab Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Sand in his lab in the 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergot Culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further rare footage of Sand in his lsd lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheets of blotters being dipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optical lab unsure if this is infact an LSD lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dosing up some LSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dosing sweets with LSD for innocent transportation



*NSFW*: 







Drugs Inc interviewed a cop that was part of team that busted a LSD lab. They went in without any protection so what ever he touched or breathed got in his system. He ended up going a massive multi day trip. No one in the hospital knew what was going on with him, luckily one nurse new recognized his symptoms and helped detox him. It ended up causing permanent damage and forced him into retirement.


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

futura2012 said:


> Cheers for the update junglejuice
> 
> 
> I just realised I think these pics are the actual work of the flagstaff students!!
> 
> I was watching the strike interview yesterday and some of those new pics are seen in the documentary.
> 
> Like the one with the three beakers
> 
> I just pulled these screen shots off the dateline interview and yes the lab above is work from the Flagstaff Student Lab.   Weird its MDA cause in the doco they claim its MDMA.



If my memory serves me right they claimed to have made ecstasy but never specified it as being MDMA, instead specified MDA specifically. After that they very well could have then made MDMA, but not quite sure if they continued on that far as it wasn't said in the interview.


----------



## Folley

You guys really need to not quote giant pictures (delete that part of the quote) and Futura you need to start using NSFW for all those pictures.


You're using up a ton of Bluelight's bandwidth by making us all load ALL those pictures up every page, and people with slow computers (like me..) have to wait a minute to load all that shiet.


a simple [ NSFW ] [ /NSFW ] (no spaces) tag around the picture fixes the problem


----------



## Transform

Those images aren't hosted by bluelight. Quoting images could certainly stop though and spoiler tags wouldn't be the worst thing. [ spoiler=pics][ /spoiler]


			
				futura said:
			
		

> Someone with more science knowledge can explain this but this is something to
> do with the molecules of LSD being attracted from the spinning UV.



This is a machine used for a technique called centrifugal thin layer chromatography. It works the same way as thin layer chromatography but it is done on a larger scale for purifying compounds and is run on a spinning disk to make it faster. The UV light is used to indicate how far through the process you are. That LSD lab just looks like a normal commercial lab really!

Great thread, really interesting.


----------



## futura2012

Cheers Transformer I have updated the bit according to your informative addition 


*Feds Find Another Huge Drug Tunnel*

It connected warehouses in Mexico and California
(Newser) - Another massive tunnel used for drug smuggling that stretches across the US-Mexican border is out of operation. The subterranean passageway connected a warehouse in Tijuana to a warehouse in San Diego and is the latest and most significant among a string of hidden drug-smuggling corridors located by authorities, reports AP.

*NSFW*:


----------



## StrutterGear

Please NSFW tag the pictures to save people with slower computer's bandwith.

Taa.


----------



## alasdairm

also, please try to resist the temptation to quote entire messages featuring many pictures - it's unnecessary.

alasdair


----------



## futura2012

Heres a good one:

*A DEA bust somewhere out howell county missouri*


*NSFW*: 










They find a rather large collection of glassware






One room reveals a rather large amount of defence equipment






Second Shot






and finally the drug bust a jam jar full of meth oil. looks like the timing was out :D





*Harvested to make Ecstasy, Cambodia's trees are felled one by one*


*NSFW*: 







































PHNOM PENH, Cambodia — The pulse of dance-club music plays like a jungle beat, as thumping bass notes flirt with flashing lights, liquor and ecstasy of the pharmaceutical kind.

Miles and miles away, a little-known multi-billion dollar battle is playing out in the remote wilderness of Cambodia, linking the club scene to the jungle in a more nefarious way.

Clandestine factories deep in the Cardamom Mountains of western Cambodia are producing safrole oil — also known as sassafras oil — the main ingredient in the party drug Ecstasy.

The recreational drug produces a euphoria its users say is so good even yawning is unparalleled while under its influence. But this euphoria is not without its downside — and not just the toll it takes on the brain, which at least one animal study shows can still be detected seven years from the time of use.

There is a growing, and perhaps just as deadly, price being paid by the local environment. Trees containing the viscous, fragrant, safrole oil are felled during the manufacturing process. Their oil-rich roots are mechanically shredded and boiled in large cauldrons. The resulting mixture is then distilled over fires that require enormous quantities of firewood to fuel them. Safrole oil manufacturing is a big business, and as a result, severe deforestation and erosion scar the mountainous areas around the factories. The ramshackle, jury-rigged distilleries are perilous at best, and explosions are not unknown. Nearby streams that provide water for processing are soon fouled by factory waste, their delicate ecosystems poisoned. Even the oil itself is carcinogenic.

Though small-scale production of safrole oil for traditional remedies has been going on for centuries in Cambodia, the industrial production of oil destined for the narcotics trade has been ebbing and flowing since the late 1990s. In recent years, authorities have taken action against the safrole industry with some recent high-profile raids highlighting the issue.

A June 12, 2009 raid, led jointly by conservation NGO Fauna and Flora International and the Cambodian authorities, netted 142 barrels containing 5.7 tons of sassafras oil. Seized from a secluded house in the isolated village of O’ Kambou in the western Cardamom mountains, the haul could have produced 44 million tablets of Ecstasy with a total street value of $1.2 billion.

Most safrole oil distilleries are found in the Phnom Samkos Wildlife Sanctuary, which is located in the Cardamoms and is where the majority of oil-bearing trees remain, according to FFI.

More Lab Porn


*NSFW*: 










^^ Propaganda toilet lab. Notice how the flask is sat on a plastic bucket so doesnt have a heat source 






^^ Small time meth lab






^^ Confiscated Glassware






^^ More Confiscated Glassware






^^ Meth Reflux Setup






^^ Mass Scale Distillation Setup






^^ Novel use of paddling pools as a drying plant





*A Super Meth Lab Busted in Holland*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Custom Built Industrial Sized Condensor






^^ Approx 400 Litre Flask in Heating Mantle mounted in Framework of 1000 litre IBC Tank






^^ Industrial Diaphragm Vacuum Pump in Rather Messy Lab Conditions






^^ Reaction Contents Sump






^^ Custom Fitting for Industrial Condensor

*More General Lab Porn*






^^ Large Seizure of Meth






^^ DIY Condensor






^^ Custom Beer Barrel Reaction Chamber






^^ Shake & Bake Meth Lab






^^ Bags of Blue Meth from Mexico








Definitely Super Lab Status


----------



## Folley

Dude, seriously?


I'm boycotting your threads until you add NSFW tags, and reporting the posts that don't.

It took me fucking 5 MINUTES to load this page, that's not cool. I can't even use any of your guides because you seemingly can't take the time to add 13 characters of text around your pictures


----------



## futura2012

> Dude, seriously?
> 
> I'm boycotting your threads until you add NSFW tags, and reporting the posts that don't.
> 
> It took me fucking 5 MINUTES to load this page, that's not cool. I can't even use any of your guides because you seemingly can't take the time to add 13 characters of text around your pictures



There was a total of 22 pictures on the page resized at 350 x 500 averaging 80K per picture.

Thats an upload requirement of 1.7mB.

The average broadband speed in the USA is 6.6mB per second so assuming you have an average connection speed the entire page should upload for you in about a quarter of a second.

5 minutes total NONSENSE. Unless of course you are using a dial up modem?

However, I complied with your complaint..


----------



## Folley

Nevertheless, the difference in loading time from now and before is immense... so thank you for that!


----------



## futura2012

No worries Mr Folley 

You cant even raise a complaint these days without a debate :D

Want more lab porn?


----------



## Folley

DO IT!


Just use tags, that is


----------



## StrutterGear

Yes please, infractions will be given out next time. Only so many times I can ask in different threads.

Cheers.


----------



## futura2012

Sorry Strutter I got carried away with pics but issue sorted now


----------



## alasdairm

folley's usual hyperbole aside ) ), that rule has been in place for a long time and it's not just about loading time. thank you for complying.

alasdair


----------



## futura2012

*Lab Porn Update*


*NSFW*: 










^^ MDMA Lab Bust






^^ MDMA Lab Glassware Seizure






^^ Meth Lab Fire






^^ Desktop Meth Lab






^^ Meth Lab Distillation Setup






^^ Mexican Superlab Reaction Vessel






^^ Mexican Superlab Precursor Barrels






^^ Mexican Superlab Confiscated RB Three Neck Flask






^^ Lab Construction Modding a Beer Keg / Barrel for Clandestine Use






^^ Half Completed DIY Copper Coil Condensor.






^^ Reflux using DIY Liebig Condensors. These are likely to have stainless steel carrier tubes
with copper water jackets as often reaction contents can be highly corrosive.






^^ MDMA / Ecstasy Tablet Press






I am not sure whats happening here.





*Crystal Structures from Various Labs*

Some true *Eye Candy!*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Large MDMA HCL Racemic Crystal Formation






^^ MDMA HCL Racemic Close Up Rhomboid Formation 1






^^ MDMA HCL Racemic Close Up Rhomboid Formation 2






^^ MDMA HCL Racemic Close Up Rhomboid Formation 3






^^ MDMA HCL Racemic Close Up Rhomboid Formation 4






^^ MDMA HCL Racemic Close Up Rhomboid Formation 5






^^ MDMA HCL Racemic Close Up Rhomboid Formation 6






^^ Racemic Meth






^^ Meth Formation 1






^^ Meth Formation 2






^^ Meth Formation 3






^^ D Meth Crystal Shards






^^ Crystal Meth "ICE" Masterpiece 






^^ Chunky D Meth Shards






^^ D Meth Shard Cluster






^^ D Meth Shard Growth in Solution 1






^^ D Meth Shard Growth in Solution 2






^^ Lab Ready Phenylacetic Acid Crystals


----------



## n2n

those are some great pics!! some are even mouth watering! Thanks for posting!


----------



## F1n1shed

THese are definitely appealing and mouth watering. Why does the substance have to look so beautiful and friendly, but do the opposite to your brain  : (


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you tried reading the thread you would know those things.


----------



## Benzoholic

Gaddam! The pills made by those people must be like 50% dust and slag. My chemist friends would have a heart attack if they saw this.


----------



## futura2012

> What an awesome thread. Where were the original pictures from? Was that in the US? Never knew MDMA production was that big in the states. Even here in the UK pretty sure most of our MDMA comes from Europe, probably Holland and Germany.



Most of the MDMA labs are Europe (the biggest so far in Aus Page 1) but the majority of Meth Labs are USA but some in Europe.

The Lab featured below is an update from page 1 this is an MDMA lab from Canada. In terms of production this lab is relatively large.

*MDMA Super Lab Canada*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Lab Entrance & Preperation Table






^^ Gas Distribution System






^^ Hydrogen Chloride Tanks and other Lab Consumables / Solvents / Precursors






^^ Hydrogen Chloride Close Up






^^ Barrels of Methanol






^^ HCL Gassing System






^^ HCL Gassing Wand and Industrial Heating Mantle Controller






^^ Acids & Solvents






^^ Open Topped Vessel with Heating Mantle






^^ Main Reactor






^^ Lab Waste






^^ Lab Air Extraction System






^^ Air Extraction Tube Feeding Drying MDMA Trays






^^ Finished MDMA Product Set in Trays Sealed with plastic and attached 
to Air Extraction System






^^ Pill Mixing Equipment & Scales






^^ Narcs inspecting Pill Press






^^ Pill Mixing Notes






^^ Blue Playboys

Possible Test Result For Blue Playboys..

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1955








^^ More Finished Product






^^ Even More E Pills


----------



## Jabberwocky

jesus


----------



## Folley

Shit when did that press get caught? I think I've had some of their pills before lol 


The playboys were super famous pills a few years ago, I don't think they are the ones you linked to though. Would suck if that press is gone for good


----------



## futura2012

> Shit when did that press get caught? I think I've had some of their pills before lol
> 
> The playboys were super famous pills a few years ago, I don't think they are the ones you linked to though. Would suck if that press is gone for good



Sorry Folley no dates 

It would not surprise me if being in the USA you have received pills from this lab. I would imagine with its location the USA was its prime revenue source. I cant see why they would bother exporting to Europe but I could be wrong.

Without a doubt this lab and press is well and truly nailed by the narcs.

More pics to follow soon


----------



## scrapguy420

damn

omg


----------



## Utahrd

futura2012 said:


> The top picture looks like someone has purchased all the distillation kit and didnt think about how they were going to rig it. Its interesting cause althought it looks really sketchey all the little detail seems to have been met water supply, vacuum source, joint seals and heating mantle (although in a source pan of oil  ). Its real mom and pop stuff. All being done on the cheap.
> 
> The pic beneath this is a DEA moc up of an illegal lab. The police moc ups tend to be the trash lab approach but the DEA have been a lot more accurate in setup just a little "OVER CLEAN" LOL.
> 
> So are you saying if you got caught in the USA with a microsetup like this you would still be in a lot of trouble correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Just seems as these labs get bigger and bigger and judging by some of these pics they are truly massive scale I assumed this might affect the overall price.
> 
> I am still ultra confused why the Mexicans dont start flooding the USA with decent E pills cause if you look at the dutch super lab in scale to the mex meth labs its relatively small.
> 
> MDMA is not much harder to make than meth and by all accounts it sounds like the pills in the USA are Utter trash. I can only assume the market ther for decent pills unadulterated molly must be MASSIVE.
> 
> If your a cartel owner and reading this please take note



Well then why don't the cartels invest in inventing drugs that are even better and more addictive than meth or MDMA?  Why don't they extract and purify cannabinoids from marijuana (like to a very high degree of purity)?  It makes them more money to just keep making meth, once enough other sources can provide better drugs at lower cost, they will have to move into MDMA manufacturing to keep their edge (and then LSD, and then other drugs, and then undiscovered drugs etc)

Antidepressants have never worked for me, but pharmaceutical companies make a fuck ton of that, because it still makes them money.

They're greedy dude.  If they can find other ways to make MDMA, they will make as much of that as they do meth.  I don't even know what processes are actually getting used, but if they find a cheaper method, and they can scale it up, they will.  RC's are super duper cheap, and they probably use more advanced techniques, and more synthetic routes of synthesis (something like synthesis of safrole from other chemicals, rather than extraction from trees)  or if they can get bacteria/yeast to make their precursors.  It probably sounds like I'm talking out of my ass, I am, sorry.


----------



## avcpl

ugly lab but lovely product!


----------



## Transform

Utahrd said:


> Well then why don't the cartels invest in inventing drugs that are even better and more addictive than meth or MDMA?  Why don't they extract and purify cannabinoids from marijuana (like to a very high degree of purity)?  It makes them more money to just keep making meth, once enough other sources can provide better drugs at lower cost, they will have to move into MDMA manufacturing to keep their edge (and then LSD, and then other drugs, and then undiscovered drugs etc)
> 
> Antidepressants have never worked for me, but pharmaceutical companies make a fuck ton of that, because it still makes them money.
> 
> They're greedy dude.  If they can find other ways to make MDMA, they will make as much of that as they do meth.  I don't even know what processes are actually getting used, but if they find a cheaper method, and they can scale it up, they will.  RC's are super duper cheap, and they probably use more advanced techniques, and more synthetic routes of synthesis (something like synthesis of safrole from other chemicals, rather than extraction from trees)  or if they can get bacteria/yeast to make their precursors.  It probably sounds like I'm talking out of my ass, I am, sorry.



Because R&D costs a lot of money and they don't need to develop anything new. Think about how none of the new RCs are as good as MDMA -it's near enough impossible to develop a drug which users will like as much, let alone to do so without any chemical knowledge.

Extracted cannabinoids is called hash and it doesn't seem popular in the US. Not sure why.


----------



## 4evrLkn

Those pill notes had to be short for 'hundred thousand' of each. Because that was a ton of yellow kappa's! Wonder how long from start of production to pressed pill how long and how many that lab produced? Maybe 500,000 every week sound right? 
Didn't look like a 'super lab' but a mid-level maybe?

Futura-absolutely LOVE this thread too!!!! Keep em' coming!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Transform said:


> Because R&D costs a lot of money and they don't need to develop anything new. Think about how none of the new RCs are as good as MDMA -it's near enough impossible to develop a drug which users will like as much, let alone to do so without any chemical knowledge.
> 
> Extracted cannabinoids is called hash and it doesn't seem popular in the US. Not sure why.


if your 1st paragraph held water, the RC market wouldn't be pumping out what it is. 

with the profit margins on mexican heroin+pot and colombian coke so astronomically high, the markets/channels already there, and things flowing so smoothly/profitably, there's no 'need' for the R&D you mention.  I imagine they DO that kind of stuff tho, i really cannot imagine a forbe's richest man, a billionaire, guzman(head of sinaloa), would be running sinaloa cartel in an area where they're not setup for changing drug preferences, legalization, etc, and of course playing with R%D to some extent.

[edit: for a case study of RC's being introduced to large-scale <read: not online psychonauts> narcotics market, see the novel fentanyl that was created in the 80's (alpha methyl fent IIRC).  It was created outside of a pharm venture, produced/distributed, then disappeared like a year later.  Honestly cannot say i understand why fentanyl analogues haven't made their way in as a universal heroin cut, all i can think is that for some reason it's not smart move for them, no way they haven't considered it]


----------



## Beefy

wow. I've always wondered how happy i'd be if one of those bags with thousands of pills just fell out of the sky and onto my laps. lol.


----------



## Transform

I just don;t think there is demand for RCs among street drug users. I'm sure they _could_ push RCs but I just don't think they can be bothered with the risk (hah) when they are already making fat stacks on their current market.

That said, the smoking blend market in Europe has been heavily linked to organised crime.


----------



## Jabberwocky

thinking they "push" drugs is where people mess up. They don't really create markets ever, they supply them. 
/am not surprised to hear mobs trying to take control of RC market, sadly.  LOTS of money to be made there right now, honestly am kind of surprised ppl aren't pushing the limits even harder at this point when it comes to marketing/selling RC's.


----------



## 4evrLkn

Beefy said:


> wow. I've always wondered how happy i'd be if one of those bags with thousands of pills just fell out of the sky and onto my laps. lol.



Mmmmm....me too!


----------



## futura2012

> Futura-absolutely LOVE this thread too!!!! Keep em' coming!



Okay as requested:

*More Lab Pics*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Red Phosphorus on Scales






^^ 180 litre Pressure Tank






^^ 800 litre Reaction Vessel






^^ Anhydrous Amonia Tank (a large one! designed to discourage meth labs)






^^ The art of joining glass to copper






^^ A very famous reaction that starts with Aluminium






^^ Novel Approach to Seperation Funnel Holder






^^ Very Unsafe Meth Lab using a Naked Flame






^^ Meth Lab Waste






^^ Confiscated Meth Lab






^^ Confiscated Meth Lab 2






^^ Meth Reaction Vessel






^^ Another Meth Lab


----------



## 4evrLkn

Right on! Great pics! I Love That One pic of the anhydrous ammonia tank.... That is hilarious!:0


----------



## Renz Envy

Seriously what were they thinking with the ammonia tank?

I think meth labs should put a big sign out front "NOT A METH LAB"


----------



## Hapomen22

Sometimes the best way to hide, is to hide in plain view.


----------



## Afc-Beano

yanker said:


> I'm not put off. If my pill test clean for mdma I don't care if it comes out of Obama's asshole its clean enough for me!!



Great attitude


----------



## patra

Thanks for this, Futura, great read tonight!! 

Just makes me sad to see some labs doing such great work, relatively clean & producing pure stuff, only to be shut down... I can only hope new ones keep popping up...


----------



## 4evrLkn

Lol! That's classic! How'd you like to be their neighbors?..


----------



## futura2012

*More Lab Pics*


*NSFW*: 










^^ More Red P






^^ OTC Source for Red P






^^ Meth Reaction Vessel






^^ Mexican Superlab 1






^^ Mexican Superlab 2






^^ Mexican Superlab 3






^^ Mexican Superlab 4






^^ The Sassafras Tree (the beginning of the MDMA journey)






^^ Shake and Bake Meth Lab






^^ Clandestine Vacuum Pump 1






^^ Clandestine Vacuum Pump 2






^^ Chunks of Aluminium






^^ Amphetamine Distillation






^^ Amphetamine in Layer






^^ Chunks of Amphetamine Sulphate






^^ Lab Heat Source


----------



## 4evrLkn

Those are great! Wonder what state that sassafras tree is in? I thought they were only in Cambodia?


----------



## futura2012

> Wonder what state that sassafras tree is in? I thought they were only in Cambodia?



Not sure which State this pic is from but Sassafras trees arent exclusive to Cambodia they grow all over various parts of the world USA included. 

I am not sure what would happen if you started collecting Sassafras Bark from your local trees.  It might attract the local DEA it might not.  Sassafras can be used for many types of aromatherapy so jumping to the conclusion of MDMA manufacture might be a bit hasty.

Camphor Oil is also another essetial oil that people turn to for Safrol. I suspect most of the USA labs turn to Camphor rather than Sassafras as it would appear easier to source and I dont think is a Scedule 1 precursor.


----------



## 4evrLkn

No, it's not, at least I don't think so. I have checked that stuff out. Actually there are ALOT of different types of 'incense' type oils. You can extract from that, just have to do an isolation of the oil under vacuum. You can order multiple oils like that over the Internet.... To bad I only took Chemistry in high school. So you could do it, but have to have a fairly decent knowledge in Chemistry...


----------



## futura2012

> No, it's not, at least I don't think so. I have checked that stuff out. Actually there are ALOT of different types of 'incense' type oils. You can extract from that, just have to do an isolation of the oil under vacuum. You can order multiple oils like that over the Internet.... To bad I only took Chemistry in high school. So you could do it, but have to have a fairly decent knowledge in Chemistry...



In the pics in the Cambodian rain forest the oil distillation is not under vacuum.  

To be honest I dont think much of this stuff is particularly difficult.

Personally I think the main obstacles would be obtaining solvents, glassware and precursors without raising suspision. 

Also remaining undetected during manufacture would be the tricky bit.

From what I read all the processes look pretty simple. I would take a guess and assume 9/10 in the case of the bigger labs the average operator is not a chemist but just an employee working under instruction.

I would assume the lab is setup by chemists and then the actual operation is just a set of simple processes with the correct equipment, chemicals, precursors etc.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol of course it's simple, rednecks aren't doing surgery or synthing lsd in their garages ;P


----------



## redeyesmj

Renz Envy said:


> Seriously what were they thinking with the ammonia tank?
> 
> I think meth labs should put a big sign out front "NOT A METH LAB"



In rural areas they have these big tanks at every co-op, they are the main storage tanks for the ammonia the is used in the feilds as fertalizer for many crops.  That is were the tweekers go to steal the ammonia to cook meth with.


----------



## Te0X2t

I agree with yanker! As long as it is pure mdma it can be legit as dirty as it wants


----------



## futura2012

*More Lab Pics*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Classic Distillation Setup






^^ DCM Extraction






^^ DIY Liebig Condensor






^^ GHB Lab 1






^^ GHB Lab 2






^^ GHB Lab 3






^^ HCL Gassing Rig






^^ MDMA Distillation Setup






^^ Gassing (Crashing Crystals)






^^ Portable Lab






^^ Reaction In Kitchen Measuring Jug






^^ Reaction In Kitchen Measuring Jug 2






^^ Reaction In Kitchen Measuring Jug 3






^^ Reaction In Kitchen Measuring Jug 4






^^ Sassafras Distillation






^^ DIY Distillation Using Copper Brake Pipe


----------



## 5000m

Geez Louise futura, those Mexican lab pics gave me goosebumps! Lol


----------



## futura2012

> Geez Louise futura, those Mexican lab pics gave me goosebumps! Lol



LOL.

Yeah those Mexican labs are crazy. The Aussie MDMA Superlab on Page 1 is quite close competition also.

I will keep looking for more Superlabs.

If anyone knows of any video links or anything on the topic would be very helpful


----------



## Jabberwocky

we need to just legalize, so an *open* market can show ya'll what a _real _lab is capable of.  Nobody would look twice at an alprazolam or oxy prodo facility, yet they'll shit themselves over scummy amp labs all day :/

/edit: well, i wanted to source some pics of a "proper" lab, one unencumbered by the war, but <understandably>i was unable to find anything from a few cursory searches...given how this thread's unfolding, and that for some reason it's still deemed acceptable via blua, i'm gonna request pics of REAL labs (ie, labs that produce goodies we love, but are not hiding from daylight) 
//here's another clandestine shot, perhaps someone w/ more patience than me can source 'real' labs for comparison




^that's what ya get when you force a commodity underground :/


----------



## redeyesmj




----------



## Bill

I got hard looking at this thread


----------



## bongerman

ive seen those exact presses for sale in the uk and over the years have had a few hand presses that have floated around my circle, there s much fun lol. but no those labs look like people are busting there behinds to get pure out there for our asses lol mega props hopefully that guy doesnt do a full 16 that sucks big up to is girl down to kill for the shit she a true chick


----------



## Jabberwocky

lolwut.


----------



## Folley

Yeah, I also commend that slut for being willing to KILL for the LOVE DRUG 8)


----------



## Jabberwocky

actually just reported, this thread is sooo borderline in the 1st place IMO
/if one wanted to harm BL, signing up and pushing the bounds in this thread would be a fantastic way to do so :/


----------



## futura2012

> actually just reported, this thread is sooo borderline in the 1st place IMO
> /if one wanted to harm BL, signing up and pushing the bounds in this thread would be a fantastic way to do so :/



This is a bit out of the blue. Is there a pic that is upsetting you?

If so let me know and I will remove it.

There is no synthesis discussion just pics. Whats the complaint? or are you just kidding?


----------



## F1n1shed

Lol complaining about what, this seems fine to me. There are other threads out there named what is the best drug combo, HOW HIGH ARE YOU. So on, purely to get people in the mood to get high it seems. This is just pictures, that may or may not scare people from chemical drugs. 
I must say these look tasty.


----------



## Renz Envy

bmxxx said:


> actually just reported, this thread is sooo borderline in the 1st place IMO
> /if one wanted to harm BL, signing up and pushing the bounds in this thread would be a fantastic way to do so :/



So long as people stick to pictures and not actual synthesis terms.


4evrLkn said:


> Lol! That's classic! How'd you like to be their neighbors?..



With my luck, the DEA would bust the wrong house and I'd get carried off into interrogation land.


----------



## Jabberwocky

futura2012 said:


> This is a bit out of the blue. Is there a pic that is upsetting you?
> 
> If so let me know and I will remove it.
> 
> There is no synthesis discussion just pics. Whats the complaint? or are you just kidding?


yeah, there's absolutely no discussion relevant to synthesis here 8)
you know what my complaint is - it's that anyone w/ half a brain would find the majority of what they need for synthing if they read this thread in its entirety.  no post is, in and of itself, in violation.  this thread, taken as a whole, gives a thorough enough background to the uninformed that a very small amount of googling is necessary to fill in the blanks.  
whatever i'm not gonna fight you on this because neither you nor me have any say on these things, and the thread's continued openness shows nobody agrees w/ me.  but let's not pretend that, if the idea WAS to show how to do a dirty synth, shake/bake and redox would be quite easy to illustrate in a manner not explicitly violating blua in any particular post, but enough posts taken together can give 90%+ of the picture.  
/note that this isn't me having a problem w/ such information in general or places like rhodium used to be, i just don't think it's good for bluelight but the fuck do i know lol?  obviously mods/admins are either ignorant of this or they disagree with me.


----------



## StrutterGear

bmxxx said:


> yeah, there's absolutely no discussion relevant to synthesis here 8)
> you know what my complaint is - it's that anyone w/ half a brain would find the majority of what they need for synthing if they read this thread in its entirety.  no post is, in and of itself, in violation.  this thread, taken as a whole, gives a thorough enough background to the uninformed that a very small amount of googling is necessary to fill in the blanks.
> whatever i'm not gonna fight you on this because neither you nor me have any say on these things, and the thread's continued openness shows nobody agrees w/ me.  but let's not pretend that, if the idea WAS to show how to do a dirty synth, shake/bake and redox would be quite easy to illustrate in a manner not explicitly violating blua in any particular post, but enough posts taken together can give 90%+ of the picture.
> /note that this isn't me having a problem w/ such information in general or places like rhodium used to be, i just don't think it's good for bluelight but the fuck do i know lol?  obviously mods/admins are either ignorant of this or they disagree with me.



I don't think there's enough information here. Any self-respecting MDMA synther wouldn't be getting the know-how off Bluelight ED  And if they were I wouldn't fancy their chances of success.


----------



## Jabberwocky

no i don't mean mdxx synths, i was mostly referring to redox synthing of meth.  there are VERY FEW details needed that are not contained in the 12 pages of this thread.  No particular post that violated blua is still here, but, taken as a whole, i feel it crosses a line.  Whatevs tho it's not my board and obvi ppl who have more concern than me have decided it's kosher.  
/earlier i considered playing devil's advocate and doing like 20 posts in a row, each post being a successive step, from scraping  matches and purifying iodine, to final gassing and recrystalizing.  I've little doubt that if I did that it would have been "not cool", as it would have been a step-by-step, leaving *nothing* besides the quantities used, which can easily be found on a million other sites.  Not going to waste my time doing that to prove my point, that creating a de facto synth guide is easily accomplishable within the confines of what is ok in this thread.
//again, i'm not trying to be a dick or anything, and this isn't ideological - this is about keeping certain things that are not HR, and potentially even putting bluelight at risk, off the boards.  *snip no source discussion* all have their places in the bigger picture, and their content isn't appropriate for bluelight.
///and i'm not in any way implying futura has ill-intent, but IF i had ill-intent, i'd probably setup the 'how-to' step by steps, w/o saying it's how-to, and then blast the site for being a cook-site.


----------



## futura2012

I would have to disagree looking over the pictures again you would seriousley struggle carrying out any of the processes pictured without some kind of discussion and written guide. Thats the whole point. Its more fun really just to look at labs with a bit of light hearted humour.

I dont have a chemistry background, a few posters here do but they only make general comments.

"Wow thats a fuck load of pillz"

"I want to own my own lab"

 etc etc

Its definitely not a _*you missed the entire point about synth discussion if you think posting a quote from a synth source is a way to demonstrate that you're not posting synth information* -NT_

Its a shame you feel this way.  There are not infact a billion other sites doing lab porn as I have looked far and wide.  Getting decent lab pics is hard work.   Sure you can find an outdated recipe on how to make meth but thats not the idea here.

Light hearted humour with some rare and unusual pictures that up till now dont seem to have upset anyone.

For me seeing a large clandestine labs is interesting and it would seem 15,000 or so visitors seem to like it.

Why dont you PM me and I can edit the offending content. Set the record straight as it would be a shame to lose this thread its taken ages and ages to put together.


----------



## Jabberwocky

futura, plz understand this is nothing personal, but i have zero interest taking this up w/ you.  fact is this has already been discussed w/ admins and the thread is still here. *snip* by playing devil's advocate by the same rules that have allowed it to get this far; as stated b4, bluelight is not my property, and i don't think that this thread alone could jeopardize the site.  that said, i think that a lot of it borders poor taste *WRT* the no-synth discussion guideline.  if THAT concern is unclear, i have zero desire to spell it out further.  as it stands, tptb are okay with this, so continue on- i will stay subscribed and will enjoy the pics+text-snippets provided.  But plz don't play stupid as to what my concern here is about.


----------



## Jabberwocky

perhaps, but i doubt it.  not remotely worth the time to google.image 20+ pics, where each pic is a successive step, and the sum result of the posts is an absurdly clear tutorial, that leaves NOTHING unclear except the amounts of chems to use.  In fact, i could get most, if not all, of the necessary pics from this thread, lol.  
whatever.  agree w/ it or not i think my concern is clear, and as stated, the continued existence proves this thread is within accepted usage, so carry on.  I support much of what endeavors such as rhodium set out to accomplish; my original concerns revolved around bl's position, but for the millionth time i'm probably being too conservative here, so, again, carry on.  I'm not upset at the information for what it is, and others have(or i expect them to have) much more concern for, and knowledge of what can affect, the site's integrity.


----------



## swedger77

^ are you attempting to suggest that this is some sort of step by step synth guide under the cover of lab pictures?  If you can follow these steps then you probably know already how to synth MDMA or a fucking genius. Either ones a winner!


----------



## Renz Envy

No synth discussion was made, therefore it did not defy BLUA.

If one manages to learn how to manufacture meth or MDMA from this thread, then they clearly are a very good guesser or already had the frame of reference. Either way, I would say to enjoy the pictures of changing chemicals and calibrated glassware.


----------



## futura2012

> whatever. agree w/ it or not i think my concern is clear, and as stated, the continued existence proves this thread is within accepted usage, so carry on. I support much of what endeavors such as rhodium set out to accomplish; my original concerns revolved around bl's position, but for the millionth time i'm probably being too conservative here, so, again, carry on. I'm not upset at the information for what it is, and others have(or i expect them to have) much more concern for, and knowledge of what can affect, the site's integrity.



No worries BMX I have enjoyed your input so now this is clarified please continue to add comments as you feel fit. As already stated if there is a picture that is either upsetting or offending for someone let me know via PM and I will happily remove it.



> No synth discussion was made, therefore it did not defy BLUA.
> 
> Either way, I would say to enjoy the pictures of changing chemicals and calibrated glassware.



On that note 







*NSFW*: 










^^ Ammonia Tank






^^ Ammonia Trailers






^^ Police Version of a Lab Operator (note the dirt on hands 
and grubby face  )






^^ Chaotic OTC Style Meth Lab






^^ Clan Lab Using a Fume Cupboard as a safety precaution






^^ Lab confiscation in container ready to be shipped back to the police station






^^ Reaction Vessel and DIY Condensor






^^ Meth Lab Poster






^^ OTC Meth Products






^^ Yet another Mex Superlab 1






^^ Yet another Mex Superlab 2






^^ Yet another Mex Superlab 3






^^ Yet another Mex Superlab 4






^^ Narcs Inspecting Meth Lab






^^ Narcs Inspecting Meth Lab 2






^^ 100% OTC Lab including heater and glassware






^^ Basic Kitchen Lab






^^ Police training on how to deal with a dead body found in a meth lab.






^^ Lab Precursors






^^ Propaganda Filth Lab






^^ Damaged Propane Tank from Ammonia






^^ Seizure Figure Poster


----------



## MasterSplinter

bsiren said:


> i won't lie. Those pictures of the pills are like looking at porn for me.



qft..


----------



## futura2012

> i won't lie. Those pictures of the pills are like looking at porn for me.



On that note:

*Pill Porn*







*NSFW*: 










^^ Pic 1






^^ Pic 2






^^ Pic 3






^^ Pic 4






^^ Pic 5






^^ Pic 6






^^ Pic 7






^^ Pic 8






^^ Pic 9






^^ Pic 10






^^ Pic 11






^^ Pic 12






^^ Pic 13






^^ Pic 14






^^ Pic 15






^^ Pic 16






^^ Pic 17






^^ Pic 18






^^ Pic 19






^^ Pic 20






^^ Pic 21






^^ Pic 22






^^ Pic 23






^^ Pic 24


----------



## Beefy

Lol, I've had those blue butterflyes from pic 13. those were one of my first pills back in '98. I wonder how old is that picture. 
pic 8 looks like the guy is deciding which one he wants to take. I'd just take one of each... lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^lab precursors

//anyone else think the clear jars were honey at first glance? >;]










AAAaand, apologies if the following indignation is unwarranted, but....
the most important clandestine lab (or, what SHOULD be, anyways) of our time:









if these didn't make the 1st 13p of lab pr0n, while profit-driven /non-idealist narco labs are getting hella play, then there is a massive, massive fucking problem going on here.
(note: that lab had DEA authorization for possessing, synthing and creating even the most taboo psychoactives known.  Don't think we'll see them giving out that permission level again anytime soon..)


----------



## futura2012

^^ Thats quite a setup. I think the DEA smashed up his lab at one point but I never remembered the details.

Those pots do look like honey LOL.

I sometimes wonder what happened to Rhodium / Strike etc. I guess in the case of Strike he will have to lay low after the dramas of his previous bust. I guess many would have gone down with him.  I am still undecided about that situation that Dateline interview it all seem too far fetched for my liking.  Do you really think what they present as the story was the whole truth? I wondered if The Science Alliance was just one big DEA sting operation. Dunno just a thought.

The house call pic is funny.



> Lol, I've had those blue butterflyes from pic 13. those were one of my first pills back in '98. I wonder how old is that picture.
> pic 8 looks like the guy is deciding which one he wants to take. I'd just take one of each... lol



Looks like May 2000 so you might well have id ed the correct batch 

http://www.cbc.ca/m/rich/health/story/2012/06/14/bc-ecstasy-adults-safe-health.html

*More Lab Stuff*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Chi Mints Pill Die






^^ Pill Break Line Die






^^ DIY Pill Press (why anyone bothers with this I dont know but they do  )






^^ DIY Pill Press 2






^^ DIY Pill Press 3






^^ DIY Pill Press 4






^^ Industrial Tablet Press






^^ Classic Single Punch Tablet Press (Clan Lab Preferred)






^^ Single Punch Tablet Press in Clandestine Environment






^^ MDP2P Honey!!






^^ Meth Lab






^^ Meth Waste Dump






^^ Another Mex Lab






^^ Lots of Single Punch Tablet Presses (a clandestine lab dream)






^^ More Pill Dies






^^ Pill Dies and Pills


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol srsly WTF is this shit?!  is the idea that's all rolls?   all made at that lab?  and they shined up the equipment, mixed up every stamp/color they had on-hand, for a fucking PR-shot?  
srsly am curious where you got that pic.
/am tired, got little life left in me, gotta pm ya on other thigns so not gonna google where that photo's from ;P


----------



## futura2012

I guess its more to illustrate what pill dies can do.  Lots of silly shapes and colourful pills.

Yes its a PR shot not a specific lab shot. The last post was quite focussed on pills leading on from the pill porn post so i thought some pill press shots might be of interest.

*Its Lab Porn Time Again*








*NSFW*: 










^^ 50 Litre Flask






^^ Beer Keg with Custom Condensor






^^ Very basic DIY condensor made using some copper brake pipe






^^ Standard Meth Lab Setup






^^ DIY Bucket Condensor






^^ OTC Source for Ether






^^ Confiscated Meth Lab






^^ Completed Meth Product






^^ Mint Style Ecstasy Pills made using garlic crusher and a penney to block the holes






^^ Pre mixed MDMA powder trays ready to pour into pill press


----------



## n2n

Those are mints for sure, I encountered a few pills like this during the summer.


----------



## mattnotrik

n2n said:


> Those are mints for sure, I encountered a few pills like this during the summer.



A kid pushing binder and mdma through a closed off garlic press at home are "mints"? Probally the minty fresh ones yeah, looks like he did a real good job of mixing the binder and the red agent.


----------



## futura2012

Its weird cause most comercial pills are pressed dry.  Yet the mints appear to be mixed wet.

Heres a load of mint shots for you to check out. 

They always look very home made in terms of press. As always badly mixed.

Yet the chemistry work in a mint is likely a superlab. I wish one day a retired mister mint might add a few pics :D

*Some More Mints to Check Out*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Pic1






^^ Pic2






^^ Pic3






^^ Pic4






^^ Pic5






^^ Pic 6






^^ Pic7






^^ Pic8






^^ Pic9






^^ Pic10






^^ Pic11


----------



## Folley

^DAMN lol, look at pill 11... even Dutch pills don't look like that!!!

The mints are an amazing press for sure... although you can HARDLY call them a super press, hell they have a hard time even supplying all of Chicago lol 




Mints are like the one pill I've always REALLY wanted to try


----------



## futura2012

> The mints are an amazing press for sure... although you can HARDLY call them a super press, hell they have a hard time even supplying all of Chicago lol



Yeah your probably right Superlab Status might be a little OTT :D

I guess its likely an importer of decent MDMA with a food mixer some liquid dies and one of those sketchey pill presses like in the recent set of pics.

A kind of conniseurs pill presser. Like a fine wine.

The weird thing about them is the 20 minute come up, short intense high and very fast come down. It has to be the the chemistry thats all I can assume.

Yanker when he was around always agreed with me about it being an altenative salt but who knows for real.

Looking at that crushed up pic11 it looks very hard pressed and crystaline. They always have a very poor press quality I would assume a DIY press of some kind.

I love the way people collect them. Very famous press for sure.


----------



## Folley

Well I think the come up and all that can be explained by one simple thing... the pills hardly weigh even 200mg! That's like mostly crystal with a tiny bit of binder lol... not their fault the pills are poorly mixed, they're practically pressing pure crystal! Would obviously dissolve faster than a very hard packed, Dutch pill that weighs 400mg+


----------



## swedger77

futura2012 said:


> The weird thing about them is the 20 minute come up, short intense high and very fast come down. It has to be the the chemistry thats all I can assume.
> 
> Yanker when he was around always agreed with me about it being an altenative salt but who knows for real.




So the MDMA in these pills is different to all other MDMA ever before. MDMA should have the duration of MDMA, if it only lasts a short while then it is unlikely to be MDMA.

Im sure the average school kid could make pills that are as well pressed as these. They look very amateurish.


----------



## n2n

Folley said:


> ^DAMN lol, look at pill 11... even Dutch pills don't look like that!!!
> 
> The mints are an amazing press for sure... although you can HARDLY call them a super press, hell they have a hard time even supplying all of Chicago lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mints are like the one pill I've always REALLY wanted to try



My experience with mints is if it ain't brittle don't take it. This summer I would put a few in a bag and in my shoe when sneaking them into a a show and they would crush almost completely. I had a mixed experience with mints this nye. I got some nice shiny A's from a friend and they were tough as any otc pressed pill, they were shit! I was fortunate enough to find some blue o's from the summer and they were nice brittle and flaky and it was those that salvaged my night! I went to pick up some bud the other day from my guy and he showed me what he calls the "latest" batch and visually they look great, nice and tiny, brittle, I plan on buying some and saving them for an upcoming show, hoping they'll be bomb!


----------



## futura2012

> So the MDMA in these pills is different to all other MDMA ever before. MDMA should have the duration of MDMA, if it only lasts a short while then it is unlikely to be MDMA.



Yes im saying the MDMA in these pills is different to other pills. It has a short come up, very intense short lived high with clean and short come down. 

If you check out the mint appreciation thread in pill reports you can read it there. The short come up time is the hall mark for genuine mints.

There is something about these pills that has a unique quality.



> Well I think the come up and all that can be explained by one simple thing... the pills hardly weigh even 200mg! That's like mostly crystal with a tiny bit of binder lol... not their fault the pills are poorly mixed, they're practically pressing pure crystal! Would obviously dissolve faster than a very hard packed, Dutch pill that weighs 400mg+



No 20 minutes is too short for an average pill. From experience when I crushed up pills the come up time was still something around the average 50 minutes- 1 hour. Also the same for MDMA crystal regardless of if its not pressed at all the come up time is still 50 mins - 1 hour.

My bet would be on something like salt type. Perhaps an MDMA acetate / phosphate something like that. This is a much more likely reason for the comeup time, quick intense high and also fast comedown.  A different salt would have a big impact on absorption speeds.

This would be my educated guess on the topic.

If you crushed up a defqon and then crushed up a mint I bet the comeup time of the defqon would still take longer.  Both pills test MDMA only I cant really think of any other explaination.

One thing we do know genuine mints absolutely kick ass. Hence an entire thread on the topic.



> I plan on buying some and saving them for an upcoming show, hoping they'll be bomb!



Its weird but their hallmark is a flaky and tiny amateurish looking press. Nothing quite like it :D


----------



## Beefy

n2n said:


> My experience with mints is if it ain't brittle don't take it. This summer I would put a few in a bag and in my shoe when sneaking them into a a show and they would crush almost completely. I had a mixed experience with mints this nye. I got some nice shiny A's from a friend and they were tough as any otc pressed pill, they were shit! I was fortunate enough to find some blue o's from the summer and they were nice brittle and flaky and it was those that salvaged my night! I went to pick up some bud the other day from my guy and he showed me what he calls the "latest" batch and visually they look great, nice and tiny, brittle, I plan on buying some and saving them for an upcoming show, hoping they'll be bomb!


omg! i've taken some pills like that before. I guess they're called "mints". I remember i think they even had the mitsubishi stamp. The minute you put it in your mouth it starts to dissolve, It was so weird when i got it. I thought it wasn't real, but i could really taste it, and after 30 minutes i was rolling really hard so i was happy.


----------



## Beefy

futura2012 said:


> Yes im saying the MDMA in these pills is different to other pills. It has a short come up, very intense short lived high with clean and short come down.
> 
> If you check out the mint appreciation thread in pill reports you can read it there. The short come up time is the hall mark for genuine mints.


Yes, That's how it was for me when i droped one. Short come up, very intense high and the come down compared to other pills was like night and day. 
One minute you're really feeling it, then it's just gone and you feel some residual effects, but that's it. I thought it was a pretty weird roll.


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> *Yes im saying the MDMA in these pills is different to other pills. It has a short come up, very intense short lived high with clean and short come down. *
> 
> If you check out the mint appreciation thread in pill reports you can read it there. The short come up time is the hall mark for genuine mints.
> 
> There is something about these pills that has a unique quality.
> 
> 
> 
> No 20 minutes is too short for an average pill. From experience when I crushed up pills the come up time was still something around the average 50 minutes- 1 hour. Also the same for MDMA crystal regardless of if its not pressed at all the come up time is still 50 mins - 1 hour.
> 
> My bet would be on something like salt type. Perhaps an MDMA acetate / phosphate something like that. This is a much more likely reason for the comeup time, quick intense high and also fast comedown.  A different salt would have a big impact on absorption speeds.
> 
> This would be my educated guess on the topic.
> 
> If you crushed up a defqon and then crushed up a mint I bet the comeup time of the defqon would still take longer.  Both pills test MDMA only I cant really think of any other explaination.
> 
> One thing we do know genuine mints absolutely kick ass. Hence an entire thread on the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird but their hallmark is a flaky and tiny amateurish looking press. Nothing quite like it :D




and I'm saying you're wrong lol.. it's GOOD quality MDMA don't get me wrong, hell maybe some of the best. But the only thing that is different about these pills is the press, all that other shit makes a cool story but it's simply how little binder is used in the mints that gives them that kind of quick onset buzz AND makes the pills look like shit. It has nothing to do with them using different MDMA from everyone else, although people used to say they contained MDA as well (those rumors have stopped)

They could press their pills just like everyone else with a shit load of binder, but they set themselves apart like that so obviously they are doing something right :D







Beefy said:


> omg! i've taken some pills like that before. I guess they're called "mints". I remember i think they even had the mitsubishi stamp. The minute you put it in your mouth it starts to dissolve, It was so weird when i got it. I thought it wasn't real, but i could really taste it, and after 30 minutes i was rolling really hard so i was happy.



The mints have never used a commercial stamp like Mitsubishi, they always use mathematical symbols. Plus, minus, equal, universal quantifier, infinity sign.... just another aspect that makes this press so awesome


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Alright, everybody posting in this thread, here's rules and guidelines I feel the need to mention since its clear some of you have forgotten them:

Do not double, triple or quadruple post.  I just went through four pages of this thread and lost track of how many double/triple/quadruple posts I merged together.

Use NSFW tags when posting images, especially huge series of images.  

Do not quote entire posts that contain lots of images.  Use the EDIT function to remove the images you don't want to quote.  And use NSFW tags if you must quote images.  Bandwidth costs money and it takes lots of staff member time to go back and merge all the double posts and tag all the images so we can save bandwidth and make this thread easier to navigate.

Thanks.

-NT


----------



## futura2012

> They could press their pills just like everyone else with a shit load of binder, but they set themselves apart like that so obviously they are doing something right



If its the press and binder then why does MDMA powder take also 50mins to an hour to come up and a mint takes 20 mins?

Do you think the amateurish looking press is some kind of marketing exercise? I doubt that. I would assume its probably a more likely practical issue like they have an amateurish type press. I cant see why someone out of choice would decide to press pills like this. Its difficult to know for sure. 

INteresting to hear what n2n was saying about how flaky and easily the pills fall apart. This would spell to me the press is of a very amateurish nature and almost a second concern to the actual content. They are a weird pill for sure.



> Yes, That's how it was for me when i droped one. Short come up, very intense high and the come down compared to other pills was like night and day.
> One minute you're really feeling it, then it's just gone and you feel some residual effects, but that's it. I thought it was a pretty weird roll.



Im not sure if they ever released a mitsibishi version. The only types I know of are the ones pictured. I think you can get Blanks, Bowling Balls, As, Os, Stripes.



> Alright, everybody posting in this thread, here's rules and guidelines I feel the need to mention since its clear some of you have forgotten them:
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -NT



Sorry NT will make sure all the pics are tagged etc.


----------



## mattnotrik

futura2012 said:


> If its the press and binder then why does MDMA powder take also 50mins to an hour to come up and a mint takes 20 mins?
> 
> Do you think the amateurish looking press is some kind of marketing exercise? I doubt that. I would assume its probably a more likely practical issue like they have an amateurish type press. I cant see why someone out of choice would decide to press pills like this. Its difficult to know for sure.
> 
> INteresting to hear what n2n was saying about how flaky and easily the pills fall apart. This would spell to me the press is of a very amateurish nature and almost a second concern to the actual content. They are a weird pill for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if they ever released a mitsibishi version. The only types I know of are the ones pictured. I think you can get Blanks, Bowling Balls, As, Os, Stripes.



A lot of people rave about them, but its mainly just because they contain MDMA, and its not even a big amount at that, maybe a low - medium dose. Also if they had a larger press they would be supplying other states surely in such a drought, them just staying in Chicago seems like they dont have the capacity to expand at all, hence maybe the shitty press, I dont know why really though people get such boners over the "mint pressers", ok they are making mdma pills at a time when everyone is making shit, but atleast up the dosage maybe? Anyway each to there own I guess, but like thousands of pages of "appreciation" for the presser is a little extreme, theyre only in it for the money.

They have a unique look though, so I guess its good that they cant really be faked... This new "M80" presser in the states looks like the new boy in town, now that will be a fucking huge super lab.


----------



## Folley

futura2012 said:


> If its the press and binder then why does MDMA powder take also 50mins to an hour to come up and a mint takes 20 mins?



Powder takes me like 15 minutes to start feeling it, and it's usually the same for pills for me because I used to chew them instead of swallowing whole. I'm not saying they deliberately want their pills to look shitty, but if they used as much binder as everyone else and used the same methods as everyone else... how could we distinguish the good from the bad?


With the mints, because there is so little binder and that makes them so unique both in looks and the high, it makes no sense for them to change up their press!




futura2012 said:


> Im not sure if they ever released a mitsibishi version. The only types I know of are the ones pictured. I think you can get Blanks, Bowling Balls, As, Os, Stripes.



Blank is blank obviously lol, but 

the bowling balls are the Therefore sign
http://etc.usf.edu/clipart/41700/41757/FC_Therefore_41757_lg.gif
The As (actually an unside down A) is a universal quantifier
http://www.akri.org/ai/fuzzylogic/images/fig4.gif
and the big 0's
http://www.math.caltech.edu/~2010-11/1term/ma001a1/bigolittleo.pdf
and the stripes are obviously the equal sign...



Like I said, cool press!


----------



## n2n

Folley said:


> and I'm saying you're wrong lol.. it's GOOD quality MDMA don't get me wrong, hell maybe some of the best. But the only thing that is different about these pills is the press, all that other shit makes a cool story but it's simply how little binder is used in the mints that gives them that kind of quick onset buzz AND makes the pills look like shit. It has nothing to do with them using different MDMA from everyone else, although people used to say they contained MDA as well (those rumors have stopped)
> 
> They could press their pills just like everyone else with a shit load of binder, but they set themselves apart like that so obviously they are doing something right :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mints have never used a commercial stamp like Mitsubishi, they always use mathematical symbols. Plus, minus, equal, universal quantifier, infinity sign.... just another aspect that makes this press so awesome



+1 

they may not look like much but they sure pack a punch

*NSFW*: 










mints from the summer


----------



## futura2012

> A lot of people rave about them, but its mainly just because they contain MDMA, and its not even a big amount at that, maybe a low - medium dose. Also if they had a larger press they would be supplying other states surely in such a drought, them just staying in Chicago seems like they dont have the capacity to expand at all, hence maybe the shitty press, I dont know why really though people get such boners over the "mint pressers", ok they are making mdma pills at a time when everyone is making shit, but atleast up the dosage maybe? Anyway each to there own I guess, but like thousands of pages of "appreciation" for the presser is a little extreme, theyre only in it for the money.
> 
> They have a unique look though, so I guess its good that they cant really be faked... This new "M80" presser in the states looks like the new boy in town, now that will be a fucking huge super lab.



I do agree with everything you say here. Perhaps the short lived high and clean comedown is cause its a low dose. 

I am not entirely sure. I have heard many good reports about the quality of the high in them however.

The quick come up time is still a bit of a mystery.



> Powder takes me like 15 minutes to start feeling it, and it's usually the same for pills for me because I used to chew them instead of swallowing whole.



Wow 15 minutes to come up on powder or pills. Never experienced that with myself or other friends. 

The only pills that I ever had fast come up times ie 15 minutes usually had speed in them where by the speed kicks in before the MDMA.

To know the true answer it would require someone crushing up a defqon, crushing up a mint and trying two different sessions on the same person.  Once again a scientific experiment we are unlikely to encounter. maybe someone out ther has experience of both.  Unfortunately I dont so cant comment first hand.



> Like I said, cool press!



It is a cool press. Still out there and going strong. As mentioned by Matt I keep hearing things about these new M80s. Perhaps this is the new Pokeball Crew back in business.

Maybe one day we will be sat here in Europe moaning about all the quality MDMA you are getting flooded into the States by Canada and Mexico.  Surely the USA cant be MDMA dry forever the demand is too ginormous :D



> mints from the summer



They look cool N2N. Just out of interest how long did it take to come up on those things was it quicker than other pills?


----------



## n2n

futura2012 said:


> They look cool N2N. Just out of interest how long did it take to come up on those things was it quicker than other pills?



The come up is relatively quick, I remember it quite specifically this summer. We would take our pills about 20 minutes before arriving to the festival so we waste no time. Turned out that our tickets were fakes... So as I was getting anxious, speedy, I knew it was coming up I just wanted to rush in the show. My biggest concern at that moment was being caught while purchasing tickets and being spotted by security. I would say a come up ranges from 30min (short side) to an hour depending on how much you've eaten... I for one didn't eat anything that day, had a few beers at friends and that was it. It took me about 40-50 to start feeling good.   

I can't really compare them to other pills because I haven't taken any other pressed pills. I've taken molly(shards and powder) a few times before and that took a little over an hour. The only other pressed pill I took was some ugly fat pill, I ended up getting piped or methbombed.... I was speedy not really having a good time and it made me puke...


----------



## Beefy

I might be mistaken the mints for a mitsu i dropped that night. But i'm pretty sure i dropped something that crumbled so easily in my mouth when i took it. and the effects were as described.


----------



## n2n

Beefy said:


> I might be mistaken the mints for a mitsu i dropped that night. But i'm pretty sure i dropped something that crumbled so easily in my mouth when i took it. and the effects were as described.



They hardly leave Chicago, late October early November we experienced a drought. Even locals have problem getting them. They sell like hot cakes here I doubt anyone would risk trafficking a product that sells out locally. Unless you had a real nice friend that got you some when he was passing through town.


----------



## Beefy

This happened 10 years ago. I'm sure there must've been some lab in holland that were just getting started and didn't have a proper pill press, heh


----------



## Folley

> Wow 15 minutes to come up on powder or pills. Never experienced that with myself or other friends.
> 
> The only pills that I ever had fast come up times ie 15 minutes usually had speed in them where by the speed kicks in before the MDMA.



I said 15 minutes to START feeling something... a half hour I am coming up hard, 45 minutes I am rolling and at an hour I am PEAKED. Also I have taken confirmed MDMA and speed pills (the two ingredients mixed in one pill) many, MANY times and the two always seemed to come on at the exact same time. I often take drugs on a rather empty stomach though, and have a very high metabolism.







futura2012 said:


> The quick come up time is still a bit of a mystery.



Yeah... or it's easily explained by the tiny amount of binder they use in the pill 



drop a HARD pressed Defqon in a glass of water, and a crumbly and flakey mint in the glass next to it. Which dissolves faster? Our stomachs do the same....


----------



## mattnotrik

Folley said:


> drop a HARD pressed Defqon in a glass of water, and a crumbly and flakey mint in the glass next to it. Which dissolves faster? Our stomachs do the same....



No one knows because no ones ever tried it. But when dropping crystal, just literally throwing the crystal down my throat with some beer it still takes id say a good 30 minutes before I start to feel a little warm and fuzzy, different for everyone.

Anyway id like to bring up the Triangular Mitsubishi, has apparently been going round for over 10 years, various colours but the stamp always looks exactly the same, if you talk to any long using bean heads they always bring them up, seems like a strong stamp thats been going for years, or just an  copycat with the exact same press and contents? Hmmm 

Anyway imagine finding 110,000 tabs of E in a forest? Only in Ibiza..

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...ills-found-in-ibiza-woodland-100252-27582137/

They where found at the END of the season 2 years ago, they where mainly rockstars and facebooks, all good quality MDMA presses at the time, not a single pip heh. Anyway it didnt even leave a single dent in the market, soon as the season started up again in ibiza there where more MDMA and pills than ever, drop in the ocean. %)

The police had already carried out a raid earlier that year and netted this






 (What you see is mainly facebooks, and red rockstars  and diamonds)



> 38,000 ecstasy tablets.
> 
> 4kg of cocaine.
> 
> 250g of ketamine, the horse tranquilliser turned club drug.
> 
> 4 litres of GHB, known as liquid ecstasy.
> 
> 50g of crystal MDMA.
> 
> 1kg of mephadrone, the formerly legal high more commonly known as m-cat or “meow meow”.
> 
> 56,000 euros in cash.



They later linked the inital raid to the "find in the forest", very unfortunate.


----------



## swedger77

Probably been posted here before:-   (stolen from PTCH from EADD)

http://www.mixmag.net/words/from-the-archives/classic-features/inside-the-pill-factories-


----------



## mattnotrik

swedger77 said:


> Probably been posted here before:-   (stolen from PTCH from EADD)
> 
> http://www.mixmag.net/words/from-the-archives/classic-features/inside-the-pill-factories-



A good read, thats a fucking lot of PMK oil though, I wonder sometimes how they get information on these places in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## buffalosoldier

goonbag said:


> BUMP - anyone know what happened to futura?
> 
> 
> Last Activity
> 12-02-2013 22:57
> 
> I enjoyed this thread and some of his other posts



Yeah indeed!! Futura's posts are excellent, also he is a good adviser with experience we all could learn of, let's hope he's back anytime soon


----------



## futura2012

> Probably been posted here before:- (stolen from PTCH from EADD)
> 
> http://www.mixmag.net/words/from-the...ill-factories-



Nice link interesting read. TY.



> BUMP - anyone know what happened to futura?



My health took a dive last month or so but im still here. 

Here is a lab porn update to keep everyone happy that has PMed me and requested more.

This is a Super Lab busted in Kelowna Boundary District, British Columbia.


*NSFW*: 










^^ Industrial Scale Seperation Funnel & Filtration System






^^ Range of Solvents, Precursors and Chemicals






^^ Large Bag of Seized Product






^^ Electric Blankets covered with Plastic used for Drying Finished Powder






^^ More Chemicals






^^ Water Pump recycles water to create vacuum (Vacuum Aspirator)






^^ Modded Beer Keg for HCL Gassing System






^^ 16 Punch Tablet Press






^^ Bucket Condensor






^^ Tablet Dyes






^^ Reflux Condensor






^^ Beer Keg with Custom Copper Condensor






^^ Fresh MDMA after seperation






^^ Round Bottom Flask and Bagged up MDMA






^^ Mixed MDMA (Product, Filler, Fleur, Binder) ready for Pill Press





general lab stuff


*NSFW*: 










^^ Unknown confiscations from lab in Australia






^^ Seized MDMA Pills






^^ Hobbyist MDMA Lab






^^ Busted Small Warehouse Meth Lab


----------



## Folley

^ Hope you're doing alright buddy, nice to see you around again


----------



## 5000m

goosebumps again from those photos


----------



## futura2012

> ^ Hope you're doing alright buddy, nice to see you around again



All good thanks folley glad to see you made the mod position in the end 



> goosebumps again from those photos



Found an interesting article about an unusual pill lab

*Police uncover distribution of fake Ecstasy pills*






*SEIZED: Mohd Mokhtar (second right) watches as his personnel show the tools used to make fake Ecstacy pills. — Bernama photo*

JOHOR BAHARU: Police have uncovered the distribution of a drug, believed to be fake Ecstasy pills, at entertainment outlets in the city.

Johor police chief DCP Datuk Mohd Mokhtar Mohd Shariff said the discovery was made following the arrest of a man who was found in possession of a type of drug, believed to be ketamine, during a check at Taman Setia Indah last Sunday.

The suspect, in his 40s, then led police to a house where they found 83 pills, believed to be fake Ecstasy pills, 1.72kg of Ecstasy powder and 25.3g of ketamine, he told a media conference here yesterday.

He said police also found a printing machine and a hydraulic jack, believed among the tools used to make the fake Ecstasy pills, a Honda CRV car and RM750.

Mohd Mokhtar said the suspect, who tested positive for drug, had no previous record.He will be in remand until Feb 10 to facilitate police investigation


----------



## trancetasy

how does he manage to have FAKE ecstasy pills with 1.72kg of mdma powder around lol dumb cops


----------



## futura2012

> how does he manage to have FAKE ecstasy pills with 1.72kg of mdma powder around lol dumb cops



yeah good point LOL. Although it doesnt surprise me that there were only 83 pills found looking at that primitive pill press 

Sounds like they were making MDMA pills with a Ketamine kick.

I have never seen such an unusual device to make pills.


----------



## futura2012

*Lab Update*


*NSFW*: 










^^ Lab Pic 1






^^ Lab Pic 2






^^ Lab Pic 3






^^ Lab Pic 4






^^ Lab Pic 5






^^ Lab Pic 6






^^ Lab Pic 7






^^ Lab Pic 8






^^ Lab Pic 9






^^ Lab Pic 10






^^ Final Product






*NSFW*: 










^^ Confiscated 2 Neck Flask and Condensor






^^ Distillation Setup






^^ Handfuls of completed product






^^ Rather Hectic MDMA Lab






^^ Ice Crystal Cake






^^ Another MDMA Lab 1






^^ Another MDMA Lab 2






^^ Rather Large Stainless Steel Custom Condensors Mexican Meth Superlab






^^ Reaction Vessels Mex Superlab






^^ Large Flasks Mex Superlab






^^ More Big Time Condensor Equipment and Vessels Mex Superlab






^^ Busted MDMA Lab in Canada


----------



## Mendo_K

Where do you get the pictures from this lab from^ where was it located? Not a bad setup, pill press looks pretty standard though compared to the setup


----------



## futura2012

Sorry mendo I didnt keep a track of the source. In many cases the single punch pill presses are used. I guess they are the easiest to source without bringing too much heat attention on ones self.

A few more updated pics:


*NSFW*: 










^^ Kilos of meth






^^ Bathroom MDMA Lab






^^ DIY Distillation Setup (not advised  )






^^ Lab Glassware






^^ Lab Glassware 2






^^ Lab Precursors






^^ MDMA Lab Pill Press






^^ Meth Lab






^^ Meth Toilet Lab






^^ Pill Dyes






^^ Another MDMA Pill Press Setup






^^ Premium Quality Finished Product


----------



## severely etarded

^ third to last pic I spotted in those Houston around'06-07. Very good MDMA pills


----------



## futura2012

I remember having a blue dolphin in New Orleans similiar time that was an awesome pill. wonder if it was off those dyes??

I went to a club once in Houston called Hyperia never forget it lots of fun


----------



## severely etarded

^ I saw the apples mercedes butterflies and the dolphins all same stamp, same time. All very decent pills for the US.

Used to be the dealers would cut the good pills with pipes to make extra money. i.e. they'd have good pills on hand and mix them with crap/bunk pills.. I remember seeing the blue dolphins, purple mercedes, green apples, green butterflies - all good ones

http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1512





MDMA: 50 
Methamphetamine: 1

^ finished product  Unless that's 1 mg methamphetamine, which isn't even an active dose, it's fair to say these had a decent amount of MDMA, ha  I miss pills like that  Can't remember the last time the US got some BOMB pills around, it's been a minute. The white KLM+ was pretty dank


----------



## futura2012

Thats crazy a 50:1 ratio. Even if there was 200mG MDMA in there this would equate to 4mg meth

I am surprised edata even bothered putting that on there. I can only guess that would have been left over from a meth mix prior to dosing the MDMA tabs :D

I always liked the mix of MDMA and meth when ever I had it in us.  Over here in uk meth  is very rare. You can go into a drug store and buy as much Sudafed as you like LOL.


----------



## RoyMunson

I find these pics fascinating rather than putting me off. I'd love to watch a documentary about how drugs are produced but I guess that would be giving too much away! I saw one about cocaine once but it wasn't detailed for obvious reasons.


----------



## severely etarded

futura2012 said:


> Thats crazy a 50:1 ratio. Even if there was 200mG MDMA in there this would equate to 4mg meth
> 
> I am surprised edata even bothered putting that on there. I can only guess that would have been left over from a meth mix prior to dosing the MDMA tabs :D
> 
> I always liked the mix of MDMA and meth when ever I had it in us.  Over here in uk meth  is very rare. You can go into a drug store and buy as much Sudafed as you like LOL.


MDMA + Meth was always nice in proper amounts (like that dolphin )
The ones that blow shit are the ones that are like MDMA 2 meth 1

I'm guestimating those pills were either 100:2 or 125:2.5.. maybe even 150:3. Regardless definitely not to much 

Only thing about MDMA+meth pills is they have the MORE-ish-ness. Aside from that though, nice !


----------



## Alaska457

He got busted for a "fake" Mdma operation? So did he go to jail since it was fake?


----------



## futura2012

Yes Roy I also find them fascinating I guess its the range of skill you find from back yard chemist to total industrial setup.

Re the videos you can get quite interesting stuff off youtube:

This is a Police video documenting how meth is made (essential steps are removed for obvious reasons)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYoQbTAxRA8

Steam Distillation of Germanium

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JlIPnyrZMw

Glassware Tour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkqHSzdCUkA

Distillation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6BDHiJF2Dw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTKpQ9wCbjM

Benzene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8rtyRnZZMU

None of this is a guide on how to make or synthesise drugs but certainly gives a video impression of what goes on.



> Only thing about MDMA+meth pills is they have the MORE-ish-ness. Aside from that though, nice !



yeah i think i took two or three until i was sick lol


----------



## buffalosoldier

looking all these pics, I wonder myself why I did not study organic chemistry!!
tons of money and goooooooooooooood stuff ALWAYS!


----------



## futura2012

> looking all these pics, I wonder myself why I did not study organic chemistry!!
> tons of money and goooooooooooooood stuff ALWAYS!



Hello buffalo LOL you could say that.

Although thats what the Flagstaff Students thought and look where that got them.

I think having a small lab in the back shed would be fun but wow I wouldnt like to get caught with a setup like that in the USA even if it were just for me and my close friends I dread to think what kind of prison time you would get 

I guess the positives would be you could pretty much have any analog you desired although with the way things are going with RCs and online availability anyone has this these days 

Maybe cooking your own stuff these days isnt worth it as you can pretty much order anything online.


----------



## Spooky Snacks

Right on


----------



## xTalK

Looks completely fine to me...even Shulgin's lab isn't exactly the cleanest of places. If things were made in legal government labs, yes, if made in an illegal, hidden setup no.


----------



## futura2012

> Shulgin's lab isn't exactly the cleanest of places



It sure isnt it looks totally chaotic 

Featured lab below:

*Polish Speed Lab*


*NSFW*:


----------



## Transform

The EMCDDA's report on Synthetic drug production in Europe


----------



## futura2012

^^ Interesting Report Transform.

I had to pull this screen shot as I have never seen such a comprehensive chart.


*Relations of the Potential Precursors for Speed, Meth Amphetamine and MDMA.*


----------



## Transform

Estimated 100kg/day production capacity
Original

Google cache


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

awesome pics thanks for sharing


----------



## 5000m

wow 100kg per day @@


----------



## futura2012

Wow back to the superlabs 

Okay this one is an MDMA and Meth Lab Busted in Holland. Not sure of capacity but definitely on an industrial scale. Weird as setting seems like its in the back of a car garage or something. Lots of tyres and car bonnets etc around.

Pics with guides feel free to correct any errors on the descriptions..






Reaction Vessel of some kind. 1000 Litre IBC Container in background






MDMA Meth Lab / Car Garage :D






Polypropylene Chemical Barrel, 120V IPC 66 Rated Distro Board, Vacuum Pump with Digital Vacuum Gauge






(from left to right) Solvents & Chemicals, Standing 220V Power Distribution Board, Vacuum / Compressor Tubing on top, Air Extraction System






Reflux Reactor, Yellow Pipes water supply, Hydrogen Chloride Gas Tanks, Ladle and inspection Jug, Various PP Tanks and Barrels.






HCL Gassing Setup






More PP Barrels, Various Compressor / Vacuum Pipe and some car tyres :D






Solvents & Chemicals, IBC Containers, Pipe & Power Distribution, Possibley Vacuum Pumps on top.






Reaction Left Overs






Dutch Feds inspecting lab






Heating Mantles, RB Flasks, Stillhead, Condensor Setup.






Wow a glow in the dark E lab!!


----------



## LucidSDreamr

buffalosoldier said:


> looking all these pics, I wonder myself why I did not study organic chemistry!!
> tons of money and goooooooooooooood stuff ALWAYS!



your statement is pretty wrong.  organic chemists have experienced massive layoffs and future career prospects are decreasing with currently R&D trends and outsourcing combined.   Chemists do not get payed very well at all compared to most highly skilled professionals.....your worst physicians make about twice as much as a senior phd chemists


----------



## Folley

Not to mention you don't exactly need to study anything to make MDMA, although it sure can't hurt and practice makes perfect


there's also the whole risk of being caught manufacturing drugs... but YOLO, right?


----------



## Dev0r

Folley said:


> Not to mention you don't exactly need to study anything to make MDMA, although it sure can't hurt and practice makes perfect
> 
> 
> there's also the whole risk of being caught manufacturing drugs... but YOLO, right?



I'm sure "yolo" is what most people say when their lab get's raided. 8)


----------



## BlueBull

Dev0r said:


> I'm sure "yolo" is what most people say when their lab get's raided. 8)



Would make an excellent argument in court. "Why did you decide to start manufacturing drugs?". "YOLO, your honor. That and to obtain more swag".


----------



## Transform

Another "Police discover largest synthetic drugs lab ever found in the EU"


Spoiler: Opglabbeek, the Netherlands
















> Following a raid on 18 October by Belgian Police, who were supported by Europol experts, the huge drugs laboratory was found hidden within the premises of an old pig barn near Opglabbeek, in the northwest border area of Belgium and the Netherlands.
> 
> The illegal drugs production facility covered 1000 square metres and contained high volume custom-made equipment. Police seized and removed 35 tonnes of chemicals in the raid. The lab contained materials and products valued at around EUR 3 million.
> 
> The laboratory had significant output capacity and is estimated to have been able to produce several hundred kilos of MDMA per week. With a street value of between EUR 2250 to EUR 6000 per kilo, MDMA produced from this laboratory is likely to have resulted in several million euros of turnover each month during active production.
> 
> In the first 10 months of 2013, a similar number of laboratories were detected in Belgium and the Netherlands as 2012, however the quantity of precursor chemicals seized has nearly doubled in 2013. This is a clear indication that output has increased significantly.
> 
> During the early hours of 21 October, the lab and remaining equipment went up in flames and in a short time the whole barn was ablaze. The fire was so huge that the exact cause cannot yet be confirmed, however due to the suspicious circumstances, police cannot rule out that it may have been a deliberate attempt to destroy evidence.
> 
> “This is the second seizure of a high-capacity illegal synthetic drugs laboratory in Belgium within three months (Chimay, 23 August 2013). In both cases, the producers set up in a large farm in a rural area to avoid discovery and establish a large enough laboratory to produce significant amounts of drugs. It is likely that there will be additional discoveries in similar locations due to the number and availability of such premises in rural areas of Belgium and the Netherlands, and their attractiveness as cannabis cultivation sites and synthetic drug laboratories.
> 
> These discoveries back up the findings of Europol’s 2013 EU Serious and Organised Crime Threat Assessment (SOCTA), which warns of the growing threat of synthetic drugs production in the EU. Large-scale MDMA production is back in the EU and we will make it a priority to identify the organised criminal structures responsible,” says Michael Rauschenbach, Europol’s Head of Serious and Organised Crime.
> 
> Europol supported Belgian authorities with intelligence analysis during the operation and Europol experts were also dispatched to provide two days of on-the-spot technical assistance in dismantling the hazardous drugs laboratory. Investigations are still ongoing.



That is the fifth(?) big MDMA operation they've shut down in 2 months.
The first was this one at the end of august and the second was the house which was pressing the high quality skull pills in The Netherlands. Futura and I posted the other two a bit further up. Looks like they are having a bit of a clampdown.

From the late August bust in belgium:


Spoiler: Chimay, Belgium: XTC lab











Here are some cool pics from the europol drugs gallery:


Spoiler: Europol images








An officer inspects a drugs lab.





"Drugs Lab"





"Portable drug production equipment used by a criminal group"


----------



## Transform

Spoiler: pics


















IN THE early hours of August 19, police began a series of raids on properties in the Blacktown area as part of a major operation into the supply and manufacturer of the drug ice.

Among them was a home in Sullivan St, Blacktown, where a clandestine lab allegedly used for large scale drug manufacture was discovered in the garage. 

For residents of the quiet suburban street, however, the raid which police say smashed a major drug syndicate, left them shocked and disturbed. One neighbour, who asked to remain anonymous, said the raid was “very out of the blue”. “(Sullivan St) is just a normal, middle class suburban area,” she said. “We’re pretty friendly and say hello to each other but you’d be naive not to expect anything going on in your street, no matter where you live.”

Another neighbour had lived on the street for nearly 50 years and hoped the arrest would not deter people from moving into the area. “I get on with the neighbours and was pretty surprised because I wouldn’t think it would happen in our street,” he said.

More than 200 items associated with the manufacture of illicit drugs, including two 50L reaction vessels, were allegedly found at the Sullivan St property. High-powered firearms including a Mac 11 submachine gun with a silencer, a .338 calibre sniper rifle and an AR15 military style assault rifle were also seized. Police also allegedly seized 25kg of MDP2P, a prohibited drug used in the manufacture of MDMA, and more than 10,000 ecstasy pills.

A woman and three children — aged 5, 9 and 11 — were present in the home at the time of the raid. The man, Joseph Andary, 41, was arrested at the property.

The raids on August 19 also allegedly uncovered a second drug lab at Marayong and 500kg of methylamine at a Wentworthville storage facility capable of making of hundreds of kilograms of ice or MDMA.

“Not only do these clan labs produce substances that destroy lives, they are highly combustible, pollutant-riddled properties that pose a direct threat to the community around them,” NSW Police Commissioner Andrew Scipione said. “The material seized (from the Blacktown lab) could have produced another 200,000 individual deals of ice ... we got to it before it went out on the streets.”

Blacktown crime manager Detective Inspector Paul Tickner warned people involved in drug manufacture that police were closing in.
“We’ll come knocking on their door and they better bring a toothbrush because they’ll be off to jail,” he said. “It’s only a matter of time.”

Blacktown commander Superintendent Gary Merryweather said police were always vigilant to suspected drug activity and concerned about the impact of ice in the community.

“To young people — ice consumes you and destroys you,” he said.

Statewide, possession and use of amphetamines increased by 6.4 per cent from March 2013 to 2014.

Ice can cause damaged teeth, psychosis, hallucinations and skin lesions. Insp Tickner said users could become violent and may commit further crimes.

Blacktown police charged five men following a series of raids on August 6 by Strike Force Laudanum to investigate the supply of crystalline methamphetamine in the Blacktown area.

 Six properties were raided on August 19
A home in Sullivan St, Blacktown
An apartment complex in Erith St, Blacktown
A granny flat on Ellam Drive, Seven Hills
A home in Turvey Rd, Blacktown
A home on Seven Hills Rd, Seven Hills
A storage facility in Wentworthville
Police allegedly seized 10,000 ecstasy pills, seven firearms, and 500kg of methylamine, used to make methamphetamine (ice) and MDMA (ecstasy)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...037052806?nk=985f37ce57b6c1ba4759905ac1d12c1e


----------



## regot

Bill said:


> I got hard looking at this thread



i got hard looking at that guys girl man she was beautiful to bad she got involved with some bad dudes lol i felt a sense of love when she said she cooked for the guys in the superlabs thats hot!


----------



## MaritheGirbaud

Wow! What an operation.


----------



## futura2012

Nice work transform. Wow the thread lives on. We are now cranking at about 96,000 views omg thats a lot of people interested in labs LOL.

I will have a look through some of my usual source sites and see what else I can find. I recently found a SNAP IMAGE of the Hive prior to closure on TOR so there may well be some gems in there too 

For those who dont know have a look at youtube and do a search for Hobart Husan AKA STRIKE.  He was kind of the front man who bought the internal chemistry of the labs to the masses.  Well worth a watch if you have not seen this very relevant to this thread..


----------



## Transform

Casey Hardison (Wiki, erowid) has published the evidence photos gathered when his psychedelics lab was raided in 2005.

The first link is of his lab still assembled at a property in Brighton shortly after the raid.

The second link is of the equipment after seven months in storage; admittedly less exciting as it's mostly photos of uncaptioned reagents.


----------



## BlueBull

I did some reading on Casey Hardison since I never heard of him. What an interesting guy :D and wow he has a nice collection of psychedelics in those pictures, not to mention the lab itself


----------



## kapota420

Dude, thats bad ass!!! Awesome pics and video!!


----------



## junglejuice

I wish I could see those Casey Hardison labs pics but I don't use facebook and they aren't public pics


----------



## futura2012

Another round of Super Labs   and LAB PORN.

As always source unknown having a clean up on my hard drive and found this lot.  Some gem pics once again another operation I would describe as SUPER LAB. As always looks like a dutch lab give away the cop with the big bags of pills 

From memory the capacity of this lab was several 1000 kg per week.  

This is a VERY LARGE scale operation likely supplying large elements of Europe and beyond.  This is beyond the usual gang of muppets from amsterdam making a few $$ this is clearly major organised crime with a team of real chemists behind it all.  Looking at the equipment and the layout I would assume this would be the type of operation making the high quality pills often witnessed during the SILK ROAD boom.






^^ Table of Lab Chemicals, Reagents etc. Air extraction tube, distant right reaction vessel, blue propylene containers, far left reaction vessel 2 + various gas bottles.   I like the fire extinguiser in this pic OMG even clan labs use Health & Safety!! LOL






^^ Close up of reaction vessel 2. Note the red power connector this is a European standard IP (meaning splash proof) rated connector. The red indicates 3 phase power so the stirring/heating capabilities of this reactor will be vast.  The panel on the front looks like some kind of consumer unit so it may have multiple power feeds feeding stirrers, pumps, heaters etc






^^ Looks like the main reaction vessel OMG look at this bad boy. From a distance looks like it has all the conveniences a budding MDMA chemist would need   One of the lab owners likes LIPTON tea 






^^ Unit in the middle looks like some kind of high pressure vessel or condensor but unsure. Might be for gassing?? Unit on the right again unsure maybe a stirrer or mixer of some kind.






^^ reactor






^^ Gas inlet/outlet valves with gauges, vacuum pressure, temperature etc.






^^ Temperature gauge oC






^^ sorry cant see what this is (might be pressure?)






^^ same as before different angle






^^ Chemicals






Rather large delivery of GAS bottles. Look at the twin axle trailer this will be HEAVY!!






Not sure whats happening here. Propane fed heating element. Reaction unsure?






Text book modified beer barrel / keg to do something dodgy LOL  Another fire extinguisher wow these guys really do care about Health & Safety.  Lets hope the same care went into making the pills.


----------



## futura2012

And now the bit everyone likes to see...

THE PRODUCT.. OUTPUT FROM LAB











I dont think any type of description is needed here :D

Bet you wished you found one of these bags washed up on the beach??

I sometimes wonder if your involved in this type of operation how long do you operate before you decide to quit cause clearly if you get caught inside this place by the cops its not going to end well.  

I also wonder what people get paid.  i wonder what the going rate is for a lab hand in a place like this??


----------



## futura2012

*2015 Update of the Super Labs *

Pictures and my interpretations of what we are looking at.

What I am starting to realize is there is a lot of similarities from one Super Lab to another.  As always you see the IBC Water Tanks, Polypropylene Tanks, Gas Cylinders, Some kind of Home Made Industrial Condenser and usually very oldskool looking reaction vessels.   This one doesnt seem to have the modded beer kegs but thats also seems to be a favourite amongst these lab makers.

Reading one of the few and far between MDMA manufacturing guides "Total Synthesis" by Strike there is a lot of time in the book explaining that most of what needs to be done does not require glassware but infact can be done without the visual benefits of glassware but just utilising plastics or metals depending on the type of reaction required and choosing carefully the relevant reaction vessel material ensuring it does not react with the specific reaction.

Perhaps this is why we see x2 deck chairs purched infront of a reaction? LOL

If I actually think about it although one would assume this kind of place is loaded with excitement and crazyness, in reality I suspect once mastered the techniques its fairly mundane.  Hence the comfy deck chairs.. LOL

Enjoy the eye candy.  Comments, criticism, discusion welcomed 

If you feel one of my descriptions is inaccurate in anyway just page me and ill fix it 

ENJOY xx






^^ Condensor, Reactor.  Looking at this in comparison to the rest of the lab it looks fairly small scale.  This is probably an area where they are isolating something for the main reactor.  Just a thought?






^^ Usual array of gas tanks, chemicals, fire extinguisher.  I see a small electrical device on the floor im not 100% sure what that is.  It may just be a storage area and be a small vacuum pump or blower for something.






^^ this pic makes me laugh :D  two deck chairs to watch the MDMA show LOL.  I think the idea here is this process takes some time and needs to be monitored.  Ie pressure, temperature etc.  Particularly with these older reactors that I guess you have to buy to keep the radars low.  The newer kit is pretty much a case of program in what you want, hit start, leave come back.  Although dont fancie your chances buying one of these at your local chem supplies for cash 






^^ Bigger condensor here! The yellow pipes are of course the water IN & OUT to keep the condensor nice and cold.  In the background im seeing some fairly sizey air extraction I would assume the smell in here at times is crazy!

Im not sure of the roll of the gas tanks in this picture.  I thought heating but i suspect this is probably done with the electrical supply.






^^ Nice rural location for the lab to hopefully keep the heat AWAY. Unfortunately it didn't work in this case 






^^ Not seen this kind of configuration before. I can see blue single phase connectors distributed to each point. Unfortunately the camera man didnt go up to see what the supply connects too.  Would this be a vacuum source of some kind?  






^^ Big pile of salts here. See how they are on pallets so on the basis the lab is in an industrial / farm unit I suspect there is a fork lift at near by call 






^^ The mandatory IBC 1000 Litre Water Tank. Ideal for Industrial E Labs as cheap, under the radar, ideal for half done reactions easy to move, forkliftable, have tap already included and can take an element of nasty chemicals (to a point!).  No elab should be without one!






^^ x2 Pretty Large Sep Funnels + IBCs. I suspect these are used to sep out the contents from the IBCs.  I see also various sample jugs, funnels, towels, ladel setup which would point me in this thought process.

Wow it looks pretty clean all in white!






^^ This looks pretty interesting too! Clearly a condensor for something.. I see a half built skeletal industrial shelf for housing of various control gear. 






^^ Full shot of the lab. Feds in the background doing the usual and documenting everything to make a case against the lab owner.






^^ Who needs glassware if you can weld like this!!






^^ Decent air extraction any of the big labs always have this!! Ignore this at your peril.. 






^^ A very oldskool reactor.  Looks like something you might pickup from a surplus supplier mmm..






^^ The party on the deck chairs is over   The lab owner being led away by the heat.. 






^^ Wow looks like some quality product here.. As you can see not a pill in site. Who ever set this up I reckon knew the real deal.. Why waste time making pills when you can leave that to the middle man monkeys.. 






^^ As you can see a well run MDMA Superlab can certainly allow you a lifestyle of smart cars, strippers and partying. I guess the only question is for how long??

The Superlab Story Continues.. watch this space.  

OMG this thread has had some traffic!!


----------



## MidniteMarc

Lol omg I laughed so hard I think I just peed myself a lil bit!


----------



## koumpi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLIkJcdx7b0 

new bbc documentary...quite interesting


----------



## Negi

koumpi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLIkJcdx7b0
> 
> new bbc documentary...quite interesting



That video seems to have some serious glitches, I see red ghosting everywhere.

They had a whole section in it about InSite in Vancouver which is all about heroin not ecstasy. I guess they decided that a video of someone shooting up in their neck was too good to passup for a drug documentary. The lab bust that they went to certainly seemed to be pretty large though, the reaction vessels were serious business.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds




----------



## futura2012

hello folks

Omg another few months of life blast us by and here we are almost coming to the end of 2015 so thought it time for another round of Super Labs!!  

As always theres been a host of busts and once again we head to europe for the "serious lab scene".  Seems the Fuzz are doing a good job in the USA right now as all I ever seem to hear about over there atm is Meth Labs.  Perhaps there is an MDMA Superlab rolling over there somewhere but right now it seems the HEAT are doing a good job of keeping the MDMA labs at bay.  

I think one of the main success stories both over in the USA and Aussie is the heat have targeted their focus on the Precursor Line of Attack which of course the theory goes > if you don't have the flour to make a cake you cant bake it!  so as of now it seems this method of madness is working.

Anyway nothing stays the same so watch this space.  Of course if you here of anything get uploading or send me the pics or the links. A USA MDMA Superlab bust would be a fascinating MUST SEE experience.  So far we have only seen what i would describe as relatively small considering the HUGE demand!

This particular operation definitely falls into the category of "Super Lab"   as to how super! you be the judge. The end product certainly looks pretty super 

As always my interpretation of what I think is going on but as ever if you feel anything is inaccurate drop a comment and we can get it rectified.

This particular lab was busted in Eindoven in Holland and officials claim its one of the largest and most professional ever seen.  I have heard rumours this might have been the source of the original and so often discussed "Defqon Dance" but rumour being the operative word.  In reality we can only speculate. 

Not sure if its the largest but certainly falls into the "Super Lab" category in my opinion.

What is the Bluelight definition of Superlab btw? mmm this presents us with an interesting question.  I guess its a lab that is operating on an industrial scale. The word "industrial" is kinda open to interpretation.

Some of the previous labs featured in this thread I would probably say are more mom and pop style often demonstrated in the chaos and messy working conditions.  I think there is also a great temptation to "Get High on Your Own Supply" and unfortunately as fun as it might be conducting Reflux, Seperations, Reactions etc whilst "Rollin Balls" is probably not conducive to precision chemistry if you catch my drift.. Hence the chaos often witnessed.

This particular lab what interests me most about it are the working conditions. Whilst of course not pharma grade we have to focus our attention on the subtle details such as:  why paint the walls white, dark grey colour lines bands etc? why have all your heating mantles lined up to almost mm perfection? why colour code all your pipe work so you can see at a glance vacuum, water drives, gas lines etc?   

it would appear the individuals involved in this setup knew exactly what they were doing, certainly were not victims of their own supply and hence why the local HEAT branded this one as seriously "professional".  

It still lends the question however, why this level of neatness?  If it were me cooking on this level how would I wish to spend my time? painting the walls white and insuring all the pipes were correctly colour coded or get cooking making most of the $$ before I get junked in the slammer.

this is so often what we see, OSB board for the walls, nasty plastic sheets everywhere, large operation but a MESS.  this place is far from it.  WHY?  maybe a perfectionist.  All questions that spring to my mind..

Anyway enough jibber jabber lets get the Lab Porn ON! 

Looks like this lab decided to setup shop under the guise of a "CAR SPRAY SHOP" interesting idea.   Think of a business where by you could "legitimise" obnoxious smells, weird motor sounds, Mega Air Extraction, lots of vehicles in and out etc.  The give away is the tableting room.  Look at all the Fluro Lights and their positioning this has all the hallmarks of a spray shop to me   It would certainly be bright in their! 


ENJOY..






^^ The classic "Superlab Store Cupboard/Closet". AKA the Chest freezer!  Nothing better than for an unfinshed reaction or sensitive to room temp reaction than the sub zero chest freezer.  As we can see the heat opened this thing up hoping to find a hidden supply of frozen donuts but instead being greeted by a semi completed brown sludge of MD-P2P YUK  






^^ Here we have a selection of dye close ups. this is more a mixed collection as opposed to this particular lab just so you can get an idea of how the "facebook", mcdonalds, transformers and all the other classics are put into reality.  OMG we even have the classic triangular mitsi ahhh the 90s  those were the days.  

Unfortunately the chinese have cottoned onto this demand now so the days of identifying a pills by a very special "custom dye" are long gone.  however, if you are involved on the forensic aspect of research the "dye" has a footprint just like a bullet so you can link a particular pill to a particular dye.  However, for the average raver in the middle of a field unfortunately access to an electron microscope and country wide SQL database is not really a reality.  so back to eating humble pie and out comes the ecstasy test kit im afraid 






^^ more dies






^^ This particular labs die collection.  As you can see carefully situated in a mechanics tool chest.  Looking carefully at the chest its even a good quality bearing one!! omg these guys were perfectionists all right.  i wish we could gander closer at those dyes.  i wonder if we would see the DEFQON dance in there?






^^ Classic Distillation setup. The only difference is this kit is Stainless and MASSIVE!  The still head and condensor looks the size of the average baseball bat. Maybe even a softball bat!  LOL.






^^ Heating mantles and temperature controllers.  Look how neat it all is! Anyone have any ideas on what the orange line is doing on the back wall? seems to be connected to come kind of glassware with a kind of link system.  I thought maybe some type of vacuum source but seems a strange way to do it as you would lose vacuum pressure. suggestions on this appreciated as this one puzzles me??






^^ A serious & PROPER! tabletting machine.  This was not purchased on ebay! and NOT made in CHINA!






^^ A collection of pills. Looks like single KG bags..






^^ Various denominations of weighted product. Usually in Europe 1KG, 2KG, 3KG etc. I guess for export to the USA they might weigh up lbs too!






^^ The heat wheel away the King Reactor out the roller shutter doors.  Even the dutch fuzz were impressed with this one!  Look at the size of the Still head on this baby! Looks like a large Horn. Claims are > The most professional lab to date 2015.. Mmm you be the judge.






More Reactors. 3 Phase Cable denominated in RED big power needed!, pressure / temp gauges.  Big pile chemicals + fluro lighting.  Fluro lighting gives off a very efficient high light output which is a NON shadowey light ideal for an MDMA Superlab.  The only issue is the lights need a ballast to strike which can cause an ignition source so often the lab owner will switch all the lights on before starting reactions with risky flash points. 






^^ A big reflux setup.  Note the little White stools for monitoring reactions.  Gees and you thought owning a MDMA Superlab was just chicks parties and $$ think again my friend.  Fancie a wekeend sat on these two stools in this vape of obnoxious gases?

Water lines in green, gas lines in orange, power lines in black and air extraction in white.  Neat work!  Note also how the condensors are wrapped in an insulator to maintain a more stable temperature.  I would guess the black pipe might be carrying some kind of drainage. It seems to have a burp pipe in the corner? not sure.






^^ Tabletting room.  Once a car spray shop but now the final process of the super lab.  Neat idea for deception as a car body shop.  Although unfortunately in the end the guise of a car body shop didn't quite fool the heat hence why we have the privilege of viewing this lot.






^^ Vacuum Sealed MDMA crystal.  Does it get any better than this?  






^^ The kind of lifestyle to look forward to prior to being marched off to the local Slammer.  I would assume a few splendid nights were had out in Amsterdam prior to being greeted by the Party Pooper Dutch Heat one morning 



The heat describe this operation as one of the most professional they have seen. and to add... this comment was made by the heat in HOLLAND!! the world suppliers.. if the heat in holland say its professional then maybe we should listen..


Happy Christmas Everyone!!  its coming soon now december almost here and great times to all for 2016.     lets hope the labs get EVEN more SUPER!!

I have had a gut ton of messages from various people who are unfortunately on the not so nice side of all this so my general message is I wont respond to PMs as it becomes a one2one but I will respond to threads. Just start one and post me the link.   Theory being if i can help x1 and post it up we might help another 100.

No PM questions about sourcing chemistry etc please.  I get a few and sorry what ever your deal this is not my game.

This is just a lab porn pictorial and needs to remain compliant with the BL rules you have been warned folks  

Stay safe over the holidays.. FUTURA xx

All comments and feedback on this thread massively appreciated.


----------



## junglejuice

Always love your posts.
I would say that a "superlab" uses multiple 22l rb flasks in series at a minimum, with most operating with enclosed non-glass reaction vessels. What you've been posting are superlabs for sure. As far as those orange lines, all I can think of is that they are just sections of rubber tubing that are used to secure the condensers in place when those flasks are operational. Couldn't be vacuum lines.
:D


----------



## futura2012

> "I would say that a "superlab" uses multiple 22l rb flasks in series at a minimum, with most operating with enclosed non-glass reaction vessels. "



Thats an interesting definition junglejuice  

I think the transformation from glass to Teflon Coated Stainless (or equiviliant) is a definite sign of Industrial aka "Super" Status.  Good call!

Im interested however on your 22 litre threshold is this because we are getting into "specialist" glassware or just because its a monster container! ?

Either way its an interesting idea my general plan with this thread is to keep it fairly light hearted so I think this is a good starting point for "Superlab" Status.

Im still desperate to see a USA one but as of yet never to be seen.  There was one from Canada earlier back in the thread but so far only mom and pop stuff.

I guess this is a job for the mexicans? although again with that crew I only ever seem to see MEGA METH labs never MDMA.   Im sure one will appear some time soon.  Maybe its too much hassle for them?  perhaps not enough money in it vs coke and meth dunno?


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Really wish I could see the pills better but great set none the less. 
I'm extremely curious if someone so neat as this started that way or has just been in the game a long time and perfected his trade??

Also Any chance on a link to the article I tried searching but had no luck??


----------



## junglejuice

futura2012 said:


> Thats an interesting definition junglejuice
> 
> I think the transformation from glass to Teflon Coated Stainless (or equiviliant) is a definite sign of Industrial aka "Super" Status.  Good call!
> 
> Im interested however on your 22 litre threshold is this because we are getting into "specialist" glassware or just because its a monster container! ?



Well...the U.S. generally (legally) defines a superlab as being able to produce 10lbs of meth(ylenedioxymethamphetamine) in a shot, and a 22l can do that from what I understand. 22's are commonly found in Mexican superlabs, whether they are run in Mexico or the U.S. You wanna see some crazy stuff, google image search "narcolaboratorio". Those are the big boys down in Michoacan, Sinaloa, Nayarit, etc. Mind boggling capacity. 

Here's the exact type of lab I'm referring to:




Article here, but in Spanish

Another lab...






:D


----------

